# The road to my 2010 pro debut ~ By James Llewellin



## supercell

Having taken a back seat this last year as far as competing, it's now time to start thinking about next year and plan a strategy for my pro debut.

As with all best laid plans, they can come un stuck for one reason or another; for me its not about drive, consistency or gut wrenching hard work, that comes naturally.

As most of you are aware I am still undergoing treatment for my skin cancers. Now as far as I am concerned failure here is not an option, so I am planning next year as if it were any other competitive year, just with the added focus that your first pro show gives you.

As for which shows I am doing, I haven't yet decided, but it will probably involve multiple shows. Probably a couple in the spring and a few in the summer/autumn. I enjoy competing regularly and thrive on the discipline of year round dieting. As for what I can expect from my physique; well I wont be u80kgs again but as usual I will compete where I look best, so weight to me is unimportant.

Nic is 100% behind me. We have had a great year together, doing all the things we wanted to do that we haven't been able to do because of my schedule. Bodybuilding has not been my No1 priority this year, my family, health and work has and it's been fantastic to live that way again.

Having had a very successful year work wise, I am now relaxing a little and giving myself the necessary rest I need in order to fully concentrate on the year ahead. I am now living like a pro bodybuilder and I haven't had this luxury before, so I am making the very most of it.

I am eating regularly, sleeping regularly plus I am relaxed. All of which have been very difficult to do up until now.

I have a number of goals I have set myself. My first goal is to place in the top 10 of a qualifying show. My next goal will then be top 6 and finally top 3 of a qualifier and along with it a qualifying spot at the 202 showdown. Now whether that happens next year in my first year of competing or whether it happens in 3 years time, these are my REALISTIC goals, knowing what the 202 class is like and what it will be like over the next few years.

There is no doubt that the 202 class is growing, not only in numbers but also in strength, depth and quality of competitors. I have always known my limitations in the sport, which is why my goals are realistic and workable I believe.

So where am I now?

Well I am feeling great; energised and excited about the months ahead and what they hold for me; not just physically but also mentally. I thrive on challenges and routine and that's what the next year will be all about.

My weight has climbed well over the last 1.5 weeks since the UK champs (where I lost 7lbs in 2 days!!) and my strength is also excellent. I am now sitting between 15st and 15st 2lbs first thing, stripped. My abs are showing (although for me this isn't a sign I am lean).

I am using no dietary supplements apart from whey protein; I have instead decided for the moment to enjoy eating a variety of whole foods which give me all the nutrients I need for training and growing.

My training has changed too. I am now training 5 days a week instead of 3 days a week. I am also training each bodypart once every 7 days instead of once every 10 days as I was before. This way I know exactly what I am training each week on a particular day.

I am at last enjoying my training again, something which had been lacking for the last 6 months.

My training split is as follows:-

Mon Chest/tri

Tues Quads

Wed OFF

Thurs Back/bi

Fri Hams/calves

Sat Shoulders/abs

Sun OFF

Mon REPEAT

I am eating 6-7x daily on a non training day and 7-8x daily on a training day depending how I am feeling. I am being instinctive and not just eating for the sake of eating. I am eating at the very least every 3 hours and at best every 2-2.5.

Generally I shoot for around 50g of carbs per meal, 45g protein and 15g fat but this may change depending on how I am feeling (obviously no fat PWO either)

I dont need loads of calories to grow; I dont have a physically demanding job (far from it), so my carbs are only really used for my BMR and my training.

I eat carbs at every meal but double them in my first meal (100g) and 50% more in my PWO shake (75g).

My diet contains the following on a daily basis:- Whey, whole eggs, oily fish, steak (or lean mince), chicken, oats, rice, fruit, potato, wholewheat bread, olive oil, peanut butter. I also take pre and pro biotics a few times a day in the form of a yoghurt drink.

So that's about it for now, time to eat agin and then have a little afternoon nap!

I need 'me' time and thats exactly what I am now doing for the first time this year and it feels great.

J


----------



## big_john86

good luck mate and enjoy your nap


----------



## johnnyreid

sounds awesome bro good luck!!


----------



## borostu82

oh im subscribed :thumb:

see you tomorrow James


----------



## GHS

Great write up as always James.

Will be great following this


----------



## Andrikos

All the best.Does your diet adjust from year to year or you seem to react always the same to the same approach?

Andreas


----------



## MissBC

Good luck James will be following your thread 

Hope all goes well with your treatment too!


----------



## Guest

Good luck mate!

Subscribed


----------



## willsey4

Awesome thread. Subscribed.

Good luck James with everything. I am looking forward to seeing you battling it out against Flex again!


----------



## pastanchicken

Subscribed :thumbup1:

Looking forward to reading this


----------



## Biggerdave

Great stuff mate, look forward to seeing you progress. I have no doubt you will achieve your goals and probably sooner than you plan!


----------



## Delhi

Great to see you back enjoying it James. I will watch this thread close. As always you whave my 100% backing mate and will help you in any way I can.

I have got to say also that your threads help motivate 100s mate (Me included) so its great to see you back here blogging your progress.

Lets get busy mate!!!!


----------



## AngiBear

Good luck with all your training and treatment. It sounds like everything you want is clicking into place.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Nice post, glad your making a journal out of this, will try to keep reading it regularly, hope 2010 is a good year for you mate


----------



## musclefox

Great thread james:thumbup1:, Planning is allways the way forwad, see you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## 3752

good luck James


----------



## lockstock

Good luck shorty :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom

Glad your recent health scare hasnt dampened your spirits mate.

Sometimes a forced rest is beneficial as we love training and taking a 'planned break' always gets cut short.

Just one question are you not worried about the body becoming adaptive to your training i.e. after a number of weeks it will know that you are training a certain bodypart on a certain day and will become adept at firing the muscles and neurons etc in a more efficient way so reducing your overall ability to push boundaries?

This isnt meant as a catch out question just interested as you know my philosophy on training is much different but then we are 2 different types of bber i.e you can diet on 200g of carb :cursing: :cursing: 

Oh coming to see you soon, we are due a meet up I think as Ive been a hermit last few months fighting the council down here.


----------



## bigkiwi

Awesome James wish you all the best with this.

Looking forward to catching up with you 7th Nov

DB


----------



## Khaos1436114653

good luck bro, we need you up there mixing with rest of the pros


----------



## BS1989

I would wish you the very best of luck James, however i have no doubt in your drive and professionalism and the results you will reap due to it. But still....good luck!

I will be watching this thread with great enthusiasm, huge fan (sucking up i know i apologise for that)

Ben


----------



## strange_days

I like the tone of the thread. And you approach is to be commended. Best of luck with your health.

I have subscribed


----------



## supercell

Andrikos said:


> All the best.Does your diet adjust from year to year or you seem to react always the same to the same approach?
> 
> Andreas


I seem to react fairly well to the same type of diet each year. I have learnt new things along the way and obviously as my mass increased so has my food a little. The scales and the mirror are my guide as well as my energy levels and how I am feeling day by day, week by week.

I am a huge believer in a balanced diet and that was even before I hooked up with Neil, who also believes in this approach.

J


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> Glad your recent health scare hasnt dampened your spirits mate.
> 
> Sometimes a forced rest is beneficial as we love training and taking a 'planned break' always gets cut short.
> 
> Just one question are you not worried about the body becoming adaptive to your training i.e. after a number of weeks it will know that you are training a certain bodypart on a certain day and will become adept at firing the muscles and neurons etc in a more efficient way so reducing your overall ability to push boundaries?
> 
> This isnt meant as a catch out question just interested as you know my philosophy on training is much different but then we are 2 different types of bber i.e you can diet on 200g of carb :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Oh coming to see you soon, we are due a meet up I think as Ive been a hermit last few months fighting the council down here.


Good question Tom. I didn't really go into my training and my plan in detail in my first post but yes, my training will have periodisation within it as I am a big believer in this. I normally cycle my training every 6-8 weeks or so plus during my training I incorporate many different training principles day to day and week to week.

I do respond well to volume though but saying that I also respond well to low reps and heavy weight!!!

Be great to see you again mate, it's been too long!

J


----------



## supercell

Thanks to everyone. Its you guys that make these threads so motivating for me and no doubt when I reach the depths of dispair next spring, you'll hopefully be there dieting with me or at least offering some encouraging words and vice versa. I know a lot of you guys will be in the midst of your show prep too by then!

J


----------



## hilly

great to see you starting a thread detailing your journey again james we are very lucky to have you on here full stop never mind taking the time to right a journal.

Out of interest will each meal from morning till before bed contain the same ratio of carbs/protein and fats you mentioned just changing the type of carb or will you cut carbs at a certain point?


----------



## supercell

hilly said:


> great to see you starting a thread detailing your journey again james we are very lucky to have you on here full stop never mind taking the time to right a journal.
> 
> Out of interest will each meal from morning till before bed contain the same ratio of carbs/protein and fats you mentioned just changing the type of carb or will you cut carbs at a certain point?


Thankyou Hilly.

The answer is in my first post.

Yes but no fats PWO (shake) and carbs at 50g right up to bed (80g oats). I always go to bed on carbs even when dieting except in the last couple of weeks.

J


----------



## big_jim_87

always like to see what the shorter bber is up to as body type is closer to mine lol so will be following this


----------



## hilly

supercell said:


> Thankyou Hilly.
> 
> The answer is in my first post.
> 
> Yes but no fats PWO (shake) and carbs at 50g right up to bed (80g oats). I always go to bed on carbs even when dieting except in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> J


Thanks james.


----------



## supercell

I'm gonna be brave and post pics every month starting from the 1st Nov 2009. It wont be pretty but at least you should be able to see the difference once I stand on stage. I hope!!


----------



## pea head

Looking forward to reading your thread James,thanks for taking the time.

Best of luck with your goals for 2010.


----------



## big_jim_87

supercell said:


> I'm gonna be brave and post pics every month starting from the 1st Nov 2009. *It wont be pretty* but at least you should be able to see the difference once I stand on stage. I hope!!


no sh1t! lol


----------



## hilly

supercell said:


> I'm gonna be brave and post pics every month starting from the 1st Nov 2009. It wont be pretty but at least you should be able to see the difference once I stand on stage. I hope!!


i was going to ask about this.

You must be the only pro to post off season pics with top of etc(if you take them with top off lol) i have seen mate. very good move IMO.

Will be great to see a pro bodybuilder in off season shape.


----------



## ProPowell

Can't wait to see you up there onstage next year mate and qualifying for the Olympia.

Anytime you want a have workout just let me know as I am in offseason mode now. I have a bit more free time now too so I could come to you or vice versa. Would be good to catch up and go for food.

Everything starts *NOW*

Take care bro


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> i was going to ask about this.
> 
> You must be the only pro to post off season pics with top of etc(if you take them with top off lol) i have seen mate. very good move IMO.
> 
> *Will be great to see a pro bodybuilder in off season shape*.


yea deffo good to see the progress made week by week

lol Lee Priest and James L off season pics (spot the difference)


----------



## carbsnwhey

Im subscribed. good Luck


----------



## dale_flex

Looking forward to watching this thread bst wishes James


----------



## supercell

hilly said:


> i was going to ask about this.
> 
> You must be the only pro to post off season pics with top of etc(if you take them with top off lol) i have seen mate. very good move IMO.
> 
> Will be great to see a pro bodybuilder in off season shape.


Fat, hairy and white. It wont be that great seeing this pro bodybuilder off season!!! But hey makes the finished article look better!

J


----------



## supercell

ProPowell said:


> Can't wait to see you up there onstage next year mate and qualifying for the Olympia.
> 
> Anytime you want a have workout just let me know as I am in offseason mode now. I have a bit more free time now too so I could come to you or vice versa. Would be good to catch up and go for food.
> 
> Everything starts *NOW*
> 
> Take care bro


Hey Lee,

Both yourself and John gave me so much motivation and inspiration after your incredible year. It was great supporting you both and seeing you fulfill your dream.

It would be great to come and see you. I need my ass kicking in the gym and vice versa and you are always welcome to come to Kent anytime.

Food sounds good mate, its top of my agenda every day; I'm making sure I get everything in I need too as well as a few little treats every now and then too :thumb:

All the best mate.

J


----------



## supercell

chilisi said:


> Will you be an active member to advise and help others on threads, as im sure you could bring alot of knowledge to the board..?


I will offer as much advice I possibly can on this thread for the next 4-6 months, so ask away!

J


----------



## supercell

big_jim_87 said:


> yea deffo good to see the progress made week by week
> 
> lol Lee Priest and James L off season pics (spot the difference)


Haha. That should be quite easy. I'll be the fatter, smaller one:thumbup1:

J


----------



## phenom82

Can't wait for this. Subscribed


----------



## T.F.

Good luck with everything in the coming year, i'll be watching this thread with interest.

All the best.


----------



## hilly

supercell said:



> Fat, hairy and white. It wont be that great seeing this pro bodybuilder off season!!! But hey makes the finished article look better!
> 
> J


Thing is tho james youseem to be sporting alot of mass from what i saw at the finals from a distance and it goes to show that pro's dont/cant stay in amazing nic all year round.

Makes me feel better for putting a little fat on


----------



## gold95

i'm sure i speak for most members on here when i say we are 100% behind you on your journey. :thumb: we appreciate you taking the time to share that journey, it would have been so easy for you to say 'f#ck them all' & keep everything secret.

when i 1st started lifting weights Dorian was there as a roll model but the guys & girls involved in the sport now need to see that it is possible in this day & age for a Brit to compete at the highest level. Flex is doing a great job & i'v no doubt you & Zach (& all the others that follow) will show the world that we can still play with the big boys. I was going to finish by saying good luck but luck plays such a small part in bodybuilding, but i can't think of anything else so good luck


----------



## BigDom86

really looking forwad to this. and the pic updates will be very interesting to see the transformation  you looked amazing when you got your pro card


----------



## Ak_88

Best of luck for 2010 J 

What approach are you taking to training currently - i.e Volume, HIT, that sort of thing?


----------



## alan87

Good luck! really looking forward to reading this!!


----------



## supercell

hilly said:


> Thing is tho james youseem to be sporting alot of mass from what i saw at the finals from a distance and it goes to show that pro's dont/cant stay in amazing nic all year round.
> 
> Makes me feel better for putting a little fat on


There are a few pro's out there that stay in good nick all year but most dont. We see our idols every month in the magazines ripped and ready but then this is what sells the magazines. Most of the shots used are taken over a 2 week period before or after a show, the rest of the time they stay covered up. This is when the their sponsors get all the shots they need until the next year comes round and one of the reasons Flex, John and Lee all shot after the Olympia or their qualifier.

However there is a big difference between 'off season' and 'fat' and most pro's off season are still fairly lean in comparison to most bodybuilders, be they recreational or competitive.


----------



## supercell

gold95 said:


> i'm sure i speak for most members on here when i say we are 100% behind you on your journey. :thumb: we appreciate you taking the time to share that journey, it would have been so easy for you to say 'f#ck them all' & keep everything secret.
> 
> when i 1st started lifting weights Dorian was there as a roll model but the guys & girls involved in the sport now need to see that it is possible in this day & age for a Brit to compete at the highest level. Flex is doing a great job & i'v no doubt you & Zach (& all the others that follow) will show the world that we can still play with the big boys. I was going to finish by saying good luck but luck plays such a small part in bodybuilding, but i can't think of anything else so good luck


Thankyou, I hope the journey will be an interesting one for everyone including me.

J


----------



## supercell

Ak_88 said:


> Best of luck for 2010 J
> 
> What approach are you taking to training currently - i.e Volume, HIT, that sort of thing?


Thankyou.

As strange as it sounds I do both depending on how I am feeling.

Take tuesday for instance, I reversed my normal training pattern for quads.

1. Dumbell walking lunges ~ set 1 24kgs x30, set 2 34kgs x30 set 3 34kgsx30 then dropped weight and did another 30 reps with bodyweight

2. Staggered leg press ~ 180kgsx20 plus 10 regular (set of 30 total reps) then repeated that 2 more times

3. Hack squat ~ set 1 2 plates x15, set 2 4 plates x15, set 3 6 plates x8 dropped to 4 plates x6 dropped to 2 plates x6

4. Leg Extensions ~ 3 sets 12 reps with as much weight as I could muster!

Just by reversing the workout it has totally changed the stimulus and today I have difficulty walking. I change things up every week and always start with a different exercise.

J


----------



## Paul Amos

Hiya James,

Great that you`ve started another thread. Just one question i`d like to ask you is that i see you`re doing a Back and Bi day followed by Hamstring and Calf the next day. Assuming that you`ll perform some sort of SLDL in the Ham and calf day i was just curious as to whether you`ll also do pure Deadlifts on your Back and Bi`s day? Thanks in advance mate. Hope all is well.

Paul


----------



## borostu82

supercell said:


> Thankyou.
> 
> As strange as it sounds I do both depending on how I am feeling.
> 
> Take tuesday for instance, I reversed my normal training pattern for quads.
> 
> 1. Dumbell walking lunges ~ set 1 24kgs x30, set 2 34kgs x30 set 3 34kgsx30 then dropped weight and did another 30 reps with bodyweight
> 
> 2. Staggered leg press ~ 180kgsx20 plus 10 regular (set of 30 total reps) then repeated that 2 more times
> 
> 3. Hack squat ~ set 1 2 plates x15, set 2 4 plates x15, set 3 6 plates x8 dropped to 4 plates x6 dropped to 2 plates x6
> 
> 4. Leg Extensions ~ 3 sets 12 reps with as much weight as I could muster!
> 
> Just by reversing the workout it has totally changed the stimulus and today I have difficulty walking. I change things up every week and always start with a different exercise.
> 
> J


i feel dizzy and sick reading that lol


----------



## iopener

Hi James,

Seems as if you've had your fair share of hardships lately. Good to see that you still have a positive attitude about it all and i want to wish you all the best.


----------



## supercell

Paul Amos said:


> Hiya James,
> 
> Great that you`ve started another thread. Just one question i`d like to ask you is that i see you`re doing a Back and Bi day followed by Hamstring and Calf the next day. Assuming that you`ll perform some sort of SLDL in the Ham and calf day i was just curious as to whether you`ll also do pure Deadlifts on your Back and Bi`s day? Thanks in advance mate. Hope all is well.
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul,

Good to see you over here. I hope everything is good in your life.

Good question. I alternate SLDL and regular DL each week so the week I do SLDL, I'll do bent rows for back and then the next week I'll leave out SLDL and do regular deads with back.

Today is regular deadlift day so we will see how it goes as after being healthy since August 2008, I seem to have got a cough overnight and feel as rough as a badgers ass! Oh well, 14 months of no colds/coughs is fairly good I suppose. Coughs just seem to knock me for 6 as I suffer from asthma so lets hope its not a bad one!

J


----------



## supercell

borostu82 said:


> i feel dizzy and sick reading that lol


Haha, as in fact I did for an hour afterwards! 

J


----------



## Biggerdave

supercell said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Good to see you over here. I hope everything is good in your life.
> 
> Good question. I alternate SLDL and regular DL each week so the week I do SLDL, I'll do bent rows for back and then the next week I'll leave out SLDL and do regular deads with back.
> 
> Today is regular deadlift day so we will see how it goes as after being healthy since August 2008, I seem to have got a cough overnight and feel as rough as a badgers ass! Oh well, 14 months of no colds/coughs is fairly good I suppose. Coughs just seem to knock me for 6 as I suffer from asthma so lets hope its not a bad one!
> 
> J


How is it going with the painful back pumps now mate?


----------



## supercell

iopener said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Seems as if you've had your fair share of hardships lately. Good to see that you still have a positive attitude about it all and i want to wish you all the best.


I have had better years but when I look around at the world and what's going on I have had it good, so I am thankful for small mercies.

J


----------



## supercell

Biggerdave said:


> How is it going with the painful back pumps now mate?


 :thumb: I'll tell you in about 4 hours time! :lol:

J


----------



## Paul Amos

Thanks for that James. All is good with me thanks. A Little dissapointed with my placing in the final. Tried to play somebody elses game, and made a couple of stupid mistakes in the last week by not depleting and loading as i normally do, trying to come in fuller and as a consequence i wasn`t at my best and paid the price. Live and learn though


----------



## Biggerdave

supercell said:


> :thumb: I'll tell you in about 4 hours time! :lol:
> 
> J


Lol if you find a cure dont be shy with it:cursing:


----------



## kgb

Inspiring stuff James, best of luck.

Subscribed.


----------



## FATBOY

good luck buddy:thumb:


----------



## Dave 0511

Hi James.

Good luck next year not that you will need it.

On a different note, we met around a year ago after the Hercules (Nando's with Paul S, Jamie, Baz, Luke etc etc)... and Nic gave me some very handy and heartfelt relationship advice at the time. If she can remember it then she will be glad to know things are back on track for me now so tell her thanks for the guidance.

For people on here that haven't met James and his wife, they are literally the nicest and most down to earth people you can ever meet.

Anyway, best of luck.


----------



## jjb1

this thread should be a sticky :confused1:

good luck j cant wait to see what you bring to the stage :thumb:


----------



## Littleluke

Hello James,

Great to see you start a thread up for your debut next year..

You mentioned having a year away from your competetive schedule to enjoy being with Nic etc.. It's something that I think everyone needs to do when bodybuilding.. This sport is very selfish and you need to remember the ones who support you and stand by you.. I am guilty of putting myself first and in a way "fortunate" for sustaining a bad injury as it enabled me to take a step back and realise the support I had and how I need to go about things differently. I'm glad you had time off mate but gutted you got stung with the shock of skin cancer.. I am thrilled you make your debut next year and when you qualify for the olympia I may be there cheering you on. (depends on how well this job goes lol)

You're an inspiration mate and I'll be following this closely.. As for the off season pics.. Haha I can't wait to see therse.. The last time I saw you your face my like a 10 year olds.. There was more meat on a butchers pencil PMSL!

Much love

L


----------



## gold95

jjb1 said:


> *this thread should be a sticky* :confused1:
> 
> i couldn't agree more, defo should be a sticky...


----------



## supercell

Dave 0511 said:


> Hi James.
> 
> Good luck next year not that you will need it.
> 
> On a different note, we met around a year ago after the Hercules (Nando's with Paul S, Jamie, Baz, Luke etc etc)... and Nic gave me some very handy and heartfelt relationship advice at the time. If she can remember it then she will be glad to know things are back on track for me now so tell her thanks for the guidance.
> 
> For people on here that haven't met James and his wife, they are literally the nicest and most down to earth people you can ever meet.
> 
> Anyway, best of luck.


Thankyou for your kind words.

I remember her talking to a table full of guys in nandos thinking ' Oh god , what is she telling them!!' LOL. Nic is one in a million. I'll let her know once she gets back from work.

J


----------



## supercell

Littleluke said:


> Hello James,
> 
> Great to see you start a thread up for your debut next year..
> 
> You mentioned having a year away from your competetive schedule to enjoy being with Nic etc.. It's something that I think everyone needs to do when bodybuilding.. This sport is very selfish and you need to remember the ones who support you and stand by you.. I am guilty of putting myself first and in a way "fortunate" for sustaining a bad injury as it enabled me to take a step back and realise the support I had and how I need to go about things differently. I'm glad you had time off mate but gutted you got stung with the shock of skin cancer.. I am thrilled you make your debut next year and when you qualify for the olympia I may be there cheering you on. (depends on how well this job goes lol)
> 
> You're an inspiration mate and I'll be following this closely.. As for the off season pics.. Haha I can't wait to see therse.. The last time I saw you your face my like a 10 year olds.. There was more meat on a butchers pencil PMSL!
> 
> Much love
> 
> L


Thanks for the love dude, you are a good mate.

I think Tom mentioned in this thread about 'enforced' breaks. Sometimes these are the only way that we actually get a break from bodybuilding. Although I wouldn't wish what I have gone through on anyone, I am a big believer in everything happening for a reason. What that reason is I'm yet to find out, but I will make sure its a positive!!

J


----------



## supercell

So I am 2 days into my journal and BAM, hit by a bug. Cough, wheezing, aching... normal man flu symptoms. I have been healthy for around 14 months and then as soon as I relax (this week has been the first week I have truly relaxed since around March) I get ill. Its the same after a show, once the foot comes off the gas the germs take hold.

So no training today and I have pretty much been in bed all day. I am still managing to eat so I am not at deaths door!!!

My friend phoned up who I trained legs with and he's in bed too. He had the doc out last night as he couldn't breathe! He has taken swabs as he thinks it might be swine flu.

Well if it is then they can keep their tamiflu, I'll just rest up and take a few days off instead. With Nic being a dispenser and dealing with Tamiflu and swine flu victims every day, it wouldn't suprise me at all. So inhaler on standby and plenty of fluids and paracetamol should sort me out!!

Tomorrow is hams and calves but think that I will take the rest of this week off and see how I feel on sat. I have quite a few clients on sat so I want to make sure I am better by then.

J


----------



## supercell

Paul Amos said:


> Thanks for that James. All is good with me thanks. A Little dissapointed with my placing in the final. Tried to play somebody elses game, and made a couple of stupid mistakes in the last week by not depleting and loading as i normally do, trying to come in fuller and as a consequence i wasn`t at my best and paid the price. Live and learn though


We have all been there. Stick to what you know when the stakes are high!

Glad you are well.

J


----------



## Judas

Hi James! Good luck mate! <3


----------



## ares1

supercell said:


> I am still managing to eat


LOL why does that not surprise me... :lol:

hope youre better soon.


----------



## gold95

sorry to hear about the flu, when u compare it to some of the things that have happened to u lately its not that big a thing. a week or so & u'll be back to normal. i always wondered what others do when they've got the flu, once i tried to keep training but ended up taking ages to clear & the workouts were crap. if i get another bout it'll be a few days off i think.

with ur quad workout u where saying u reversed it, is that something u do regularly & do u do it with othe bodyparts? lunges 1st sounds brutal

i know this thread is about things ahead but can i quickly ask what was the 1st thing that went through ur mind when u were announced overall winner & u knew for sure u'd get ur pro card?


----------



## lockstock

I hope you feel better soon and i hope you aint got what ive got at the mo, you didnt sound to good today with your poorly voice :blink:

You know i like to do my own DIY and figure things out for myself but i must say the 10 day rotation works so well for me as it did you, so thanks to you for that J. I adjusted it to suit my body type and its the biggest ive been... Also my training parter is. He was flat chested but with a few 'tweaks' i now call him tiddiz! Hes over the moon :thumb:

Im pretty much the same age as you J (I think im older?) so to me it made sense to train less being older to get more rest to keep the gains coming and its working very well.... So, cheers ears


----------



## kgb

Man flu is a pain.

Berocca, lemsip and green tea in the same mug gives some relief I've found.


----------



## borostu82

hope you feel better soon James, i think i got away from a beasting on legs yesterday but i look forwards to speaking to you sunday and seeing you next week.

Get well soon


----------



## supercell

gold95 said:


> sorry to hear about the flu, when u compare it to some of the things that have happened to u lately its not that big a thing. a week or so & u'll be back to normal. i always wondered what others do when they've got the flu, once i tried to keep training but ended up taking ages to clear & the workouts were crap. if i get another bout it'll be a few days off i think.
> 
> with ur quad workout u where saying u reversed it, is that something u do regularly & do u do it with othe bodyparts? lunges 1st sounds brutal
> 
> i know this thread is about things ahead but can i quickly ask what was the 1st thing that went through ur mind when u were announced overall winner & u knew for sure u'd get ur pro card?


I always take time off mate, no point in training a substandard body, you'll just drive it further down. If its a week off then so be it, not a lot of time really in the scheme of things.

I reverse quite a few of my workouts and yes with lunges first I felt battered after just the first exercise!

I'll be honest the whole overall was just a blur. Had I not got it on my DVD (as well as the moments after) I probably couldn't have told you what happened. I remember being very happy and I'll never forget the look on Nic's face with tears streaming down her face and then I ruined her brand new white top, just to add insult to injury.

It was and still is the pinnacle of my bodybuilding to date. It would take a lot to top that. It was never about the pro card at that stage, it was just about winning and silencing many doubters out there. I put everything into that victory during my prep and I owe it all to Neil. Yes I did it, but without him I wouldn't have had the belief.

J


----------



## supercell

lockstock said:


> I hope you feel better soon and i hope you aint got what ive got at the mo, you didnt sound to good today with your poorly voice :blink:
> 
> You know i like to do my own DIY and figure things out for myself but i must say the 10 day rotation works so well for me as it did you, so thanks to you for that J. I adjusted it to suit my body type and its the biggest ive been... Also my training parter is. He was flat chested but with a few 'tweaks' i now call him tiddiz! Hes over the moon :thumb:
> 
> Im pretty much the same age as you J (I think im older?) so to me it made sense to train less being older to get more rest to keep the gains coming and its working very well.... So, cheers ears


Yes it does work well P, there is no doubting that. My biggest problem is I am not a massive fan of training, so to keep me more motivated I have to train more frequently. If I could bodybuild without training then I'd be sorted:thumbup1:

I'm 36 mate but feel like 86 at the moment haha. You cant be that old surely? :whistling:

Still in bed today but not aching as much just wheezing and sweating...NICE!

Good luck with your prep mate, looks like we will both be dieting together next year...Happy days!!!

Jx


----------



## supercell

kgb said:


> Man flu is a pain.
> 
> Berocca, lemsip and green tea in the same mug gives some relief I've found.


It is that!!

Lemsip with extra honey dolloped in and 2 squirts of ventalin!!! I'll give that a try but what is Berocca? Alcoholic perhaps:thumb:

J


----------



## supercell

borostu82 said:


> hope you feel better soon James, i think i got away from a beasting on legs yesterday but i look forwards to speaking to you sunday and seeing you next week.
> 
> Get well soon


Cheers mate.

Last thing you want 3 weeks out is this bug!! :cursing:

Keep your head down and I'll see you next week as planned. :thumbup1:

J


----------



## musclefox

Hi James if i had a flu/cold i used to take 2 lemsips in hot water with honey and whisky and 2-3 paracetamols then put some tracky bottoms on and a sweatshirt then off to bed and sweat it out for the night. Always felt better the next day.. :thumbup1:


----------



## lockstock

supercell said:


> Yes it does work well P, there is no doubting that. My biggest problem is I am not a massive fan of training, so to keep me more motivated I have to train more frequently. If I could bodybuild without training then I'd be sorted:thumbup1:
> 
> *Im pretty much the same so training 3 days per week suits me just fine, i will change to 4 days pre contest though.*
> 
> I'm 36 mate but feel like 86 at the moment haha. You cant be that old surely? :whistling:
> 
> *Im 37 at the end of November. I hope my present will be more mass and muscle maturity, ha!*
> 
> Still in bed today but not aching as much just wheezing and sweating...NICE!
> 
> *Im week 5 into my virus now, hope yours is short lived. I feel sick all the time, trying to get all my meals in is a bitch. *
> 
> *At least youre sweating your jim jams off which is usually a good sign, get rid of all the nasties man!*
> 
> Good luck with your prep mate, looks like we will both be dieting together next year...Happy days!!!
> 
> Jx


*Good luck to you to you too J, you know you will here from me once my carbs lower and i start moaning like a school kid... its my hormones y'know * :whistling:

*Next year should be very interesting, we shall see soon enough... although it 'cant' come quick enough and im sure you feel the same! *

*Fat face *


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

hope you get better james, berroca is basically a ton of b vitamins and antioxidents etc, good for a natural kick up the rear end, will help with the dropped energy levels prehaps.


----------



## helder07

All the Best with the Prep James.

Helder


----------



## supercell

Thanks for all your remedies guys!

Today has pretty much gone from bad to worse. To cut a long story short an ambulance was sent to my house this evening.

I had been in bed all day but my breathing had been getting worse and worse throughout and by he time Nic got home I was trying to catch my breath.

She called NHS direct and because of my asthma they sent an ambulance. I didn't really want it but they said that they were glad they got out to me as things can turn nasty quickly.

Anyway, Swine flu was the diagnosis mainly due to the speed at which it went to my lungs. They were great guys and lay me down in the ambulance (very surreal) and did all my obs including HR, Temp, ECG, BP etc and the upshot was I am not going to die!!!LOL

My obs were all fine apart from my HR which was high (due to all the salbutamol I had been puffing on) BP was 127/68 and ECG was fine.

Basically back to bed and keep an eye on things overnight. I have some antibiotics on standby just in case but dont like to use unless I have too.

So another day in bed tomorrow then see if I'm well enough to venture out on sunday.

Must admit I have had real flu only twice in my life and this one ranks up there with both of those.

J


----------



## gold95

really sorry to hear about your day, what a stinker. you probably took it in your stride but your mrs must have been panicking, hope her BP is ok.... thank goodness your not at deaths door otherwise this thread wouldn't be much good (only kidding, hope you've not lost your sense of humour?)... seriously take it easy & hope your back to normal soon.


----------



## hilly

bad news mate but best to get these things out of the way not than into next year i reckon


----------



## big_jim_87

fookin ell sorry to hear that buddy how is the body taking food now?


----------



## Biggerdave

That sucks mate hope you get well soon!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Hope you recover quickly, like I always think, if its easy to obtain or accomplish it prob isn't worth having in the first place, this is just another obstacle for your to hurdle over, which im sure you will anyway


----------



## supercell

Still in bed but managed to sleep a little last night after sleeping most of the day yesterday.

Food wise its just been a case of trying to keep the liquids in, lots of cranberry juice. Nic made a Lasagne last night which I managed a little of but had a craving for toast and jam, so had a slice of that. One positive is I must be burning a bit of fat as my HR has been around 105-110 the last 24 hours!!!

Think I am on the mend as aching is subsiding but unfortunately Nic is now feeling ill so at least I will be able to look after her now I am back on my feet a little more.

Training and diet are the very last things on my mind at the moment and if I take all of next week off then so be it. Priority is getting back to being fit and strenuous exercise after having a high temp is not recommended for a couple of weeks anyway. So feet up and relax is the order of the day again and try and eat some food. The thought of chicken or rice makes me physically heave so I think I'll stick to toast and jam; any excuse!

Thanks for your well wishes

J


----------



## Rebus

supercell said:


> Having taken a back seat this last year as far as competing, it's now time to start thinking about next year and plan a strategy for my pro debut.
> 
> As with all best laid plans, they can come un stuck for one reason or another; for me its not about drive, consistency or gut wrenching hard work, that comes naturally.
> 
> As most of you are aware I am still undergoing treatment for my skin cancers. Now as far as I am concerned failure here is not an option, so I am planning next year as if it were any other competitive year, just with the added focus that your first pro show gives you.
> 
> As for which shows I am doing, I haven't yet decided, but it will probably involve multiple shows. Probably a couple in the spring and a few in the summer/autumn. I enjoy competing regularly and thrive on the discipline of year round dieting. As for what I can expect from my physique; well I wont be u80kgs again but as usual I will compete where I look best, so weight to me is unimportant.
> 
> Nic is 100% behind me. We have had a great year together, doing all the things we wanted to do that we haven't been able to do because of my schedule. Bodybuilding has not been my No1 priority this year, my family, health and work has and it's been fantastic to live that way again.
> 
> Having had a very successful year work wise, I am now relaxing a little and giving myself the necessary rest I need in order to fully concentrate on the year ahead. I am now living like a pro bodybuilder and I haven't had this luxury before, so I am making the very most of it.
> 
> I am eating regularly, sleeping regularly plus I am relaxed. All of which have been very difficult to do up until now.
> 
> I have a number of goals I have set myself. My first goal is to place in the top 10 of a qualifying show. My next goal will then be top 6 and finally top 3 of a qualifier and along with it a qualifying spot at the 202 showdown. Now whether that happens next year in my first year of competing or whether it happens in 3 years time, these are my REALISTIC goals, knowing what the 202 class is like and what it will be like over the next few years.
> 
> There is no doubt that the 202 class is growing, not only in numbers but also in strength, depth and quality of competitors. I have always known my limitations in the sport, which is why my goals are realistic and workable I believe.
> 
> So where am I now?
> 
> Well I am feeling great; energised and excited about the months ahead and what they hold for me; not just physically but also mentally. I thrive on challenges and routine and that's what the next year will be all about.
> 
> My weight has climbed well over the last 1.5 weeks since the UK champs (where I lost 7lbs in 2 days!!) and my strength is also excellent. I am now sitting between 15st and 15st 2lbs first thing, stripped. My abs are showing (although for me this isn't a sign I am lean).
> 
> I am using no dietary supplements apart from whey protein; I have instead decided for the moment to enjoy eating a variety of whole foods which give me all the nutrients I need for training and growing.
> 
> My training has changed too. I am now training 5 days a week instead of 3 days a week. I am also training each bodypart once every 7 days instead of once every 10 days as I was before. This way I know exactly what I am training each week on a particular day.
> 
> I am at last enjoying my training again, something which had been lacking for the last 6 months.
> 
> My training split is as follows:-
> 
> Mon Chest/tri
> 
> Tues Quads
> 
> Wed OFF
> 
> Thurs Back/bi
> 
> Fri Hams/calves
> 
> Sat Shoulders/abs
> 
> Sun OFF
> 
> Mon REPEAT
> 
> I am eating 6-7x daily on a non training day and 7-8x daily on a training day depending how I am feeling. I am being instinctive and not just eating for the sake of eating. I am eating at the very least every 3 hours and at best every 2-2.5.
> 
> Generally I shoot for around 50g of carbs per meal, 45g protein and 15g fat but this may change depending on how I am feeling (obviously no fat PWO either)
> 
> I dont need loads of calories to grow; I dont have a physically demanding job (far from it), so my carbs are only really used for my BMR and my training.
> 
> I eat carbs at every meal but double them in my first meal (100g) and 50% more in my PWO shake (75g).
> 
> My diet contains the following on a daily basis:- Whey, whole eggs, oily fish, steak (or lean mince), chicken, oats, rice, fruit, potato, wholewheat bread, olive oil, peanut butter. I also take pre and pro biotics a few times a day in the form of a yoghurt drink.
> 
> So that's about it for now, time to eat agin and then have a little afternoon nap!
> 
> I need 'me' time and thats exactly what I am now doing for the first time this year and it feels great.
> 
> J


Nice of you to take the time to do this mate, and also motivating to.. :thumb:

Can i just ask as the principle ive been following for over a year now is to eat when im hungry, and the macro's are much similar to your to, and it tends to be around every 3 hours or so. You clearly have a faster metabolism than me, 'cos i couldnt get that many meals in, but will you be eating regardless every 2-3hours or so or would you wait out till you felt a bit hungry?


----------



## Rebus

lockstock said:


> I hope you feel better soon and i hope you aint got what ive got at the mo, you didnt sound to good today with your poorly voice :blink:
> 
> You know i like to do my own DIY and figure things out for myself but i must say the 10 day rotation works so well for me as it did you, so thanks to you for that J. I adjusted it to suit my body type and its the biggest ive been... Also my training parter is. He was flat chested but with a few 'tweaks' i now call him tiddiz! Hes over the moon :thumb:
> 
> Im pretty much the same age as you J (I think im older?) so to me it made sense to train less being older to get more rest to keep the gains coming and its working very well.... So, cheers ears


Not wanting to hijack this thread, but a quick question Lock if you don't mind, the 10 day rotation, is this the day on day off routine with a body part trained once in the 10 day period with volume that James and a few others have been doing, as im thinking of doing it but can't get my head around the time between body parts and the DOM's i know i ' will ' suffer ??

I also worry about the potential of injury on this routine due to the infrequency..and think i may bloat up...a nice way of saying get fat, lol..

Probably a question to James here to, but how do you eat on this type of program?? I ask as i had been eating the same macro's daily in the past but for the last 6weeks or so have been carb/calorie cycling and unsure how it would fit in on this. ( atleast on the one im doing any way ) And its helped me get to my heaviest but in better shape than normal along with the new routine im doing now..

But this 10day thing has me interested, despite my like being in the gym.. :cool2:


----------



## Rebus

supercell said:


> Still in bed but managed to sleep a little last night after sleeping most of the day yesterday.
> 
> Food wise its just been a case of trying to keep the liquids in, lots of cranberry juice. Nic made a Lasagne last night which I managed a little of but had a craving for toast and jam, so had a slice of that. One positive is I must be burning a bit of fat as my HR has been around 105-110 the last 24 hours!!!
> 
> Think I am on the mend as aching is subsiding but unfortunately Nic is now feeling ill so at least I will be able to look after her now I am back on my feet a little more.
> 
> Training and diet are the very last things on my mind at the moment and if I take all of next week off then so be it. Priority is getting back to being fit and strenuous exercise after having a high temp is not recommended for a couple of weeks anyway. So feet up and relax is the order of the day again and try and eat some food. The thought of chicken or rice makes me physically heave so I think I'll stick to toast and jam; any excuse!
> 
> Thanks for your well wishes
> 
> J


Hope you get well soon mate. Im quite fortunate as i never really get ill or with colds or flu etc....just blooming the odd, err em, training related injury/issue and thats bad enough...Especially this forearm and tricep injury hampering me now..

Anyway, glad to see your on the mend, and i hope Nic recovers quickly to mate.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rebus

Had a boring day stuck in on a day off training hence im full of mischief and questions and getting on my wifes nerves as im like a cat on hot brick's, lol...

Anyway James, one more question mate. You said in this thread that your a big believer in cycling your training , and also that you change each session up from hit, to volume, to changing the routine around etcetc. How would you then cycle the training??

Would it just be a case of backing off for a few weeks or something??

Appologies for the questions bud... :whistling:


----------



## lockstock

supercell said:


> Still in bed but managed to sleep a little last night after sleeping most of the day yesterday.
> 
> Food wise its just been a case of trying to keep the liquids in, lots of cranberry juice. Nic made a Lasagne last night which I managed a little of but had a craving for toast and jam, so had a slice of that. One positive is I must be burning a bit of fat as my HR has been around 105-110 the last 24 hours!!!
> 
> Think I am on the mend as aching is subsiding but unfortunately Nic is now feeling ill so at least I will be able to look after her now I am back on my feet a little more.
> 
> Training and diet are the very last things on my mind at the moment and if I take all of next week off then so be it. Priority is getting back to being fit and strenuous exercise after having a high temp is not recommended for a couple of weeks anyway. So feet up and relax is the order of the day again and try and eat some food. The thought of chicken or rice makes me physically heave so I think I'll stick to toast and jam; any excuse!
> 
> Thanks for your well wishes
> 
> J


Sorry to hear you still feel like dog bab J!

Im in the same boat as you now, went to the docs today and ive been put on a weeks worth of tabs as i feel dizzy all the time and i was sick 5 times last night so food is the last thing on my mind, i cant sleep either which drives me insane... Turkey and rice or a nice bag of cheesey Doritos, thats an easy one. Im going to sack this week off and shrink until the weekend, **** happens.

Get well soon, it wont last for long


----------



## lockstock

BRABUS said:


> Not wanting to hijack this thread, but a quick question Lock if you don't mind, the 10 day rotation, is this the day on day off routine with a body part trained once in the 10 day period with volume that James and a few others have been doing, as im thinking of doing it but can't get my head around the time between body parts and the DOM's i know i ' will ' suffer ??
> 
> I also worry about the potential of injury on this routine due to the infrequency..and think i may bloat up...a nice way of saying get fat, lol..
> 
> Probably a question to James here to, but how do you eat on this type of program?? I ask as i had been eating the same macro's daily in the past but for the last 6weeks or so have been carb/calorie cycling and unsure how it would fit in on this. ( atleast on the one im doing any way ) And its helped me get to my heaviest but in better shape than normal along with the new routine im doing now..
> 
> But this 10day thing has me interested, despite my like being in the gym.. :cool2:


Hi Brabus,

This is J's thread so i wont go on, i just wanted to mention the 10 day rotation worked so well for me.

Cut a long story short, log onto my site in the journal section www.narproducts.com as its all explained in my prep journal ready for next May.

Thanks for taking an interest though matey.

Back to J....


----------



## forddee

I was just passing by and this is a great post to read up on and how a pro plans his goals and what he is doing next.

So all the best with the master plan and get well soon .

Daz


----------



## supercell

BRABUS said:


> Nice of you to take the time to do this mate, and also motivating to.. :thumb:
> 
> Can i just ask as the principle ive been following for over a year now is to eat when im hungry, and the macro's are much similar to your to, and it tends to be around every 3 hours or so. You clearly have a faster metabolism than me, 'cos i couldnt get that many meals in, but will you be eating regardless every 2-3hours or so or would you wait out till you felt a bit hungry?


I do listen to my body but I am always hungry 2.5-3 hours since my last meal so eating has never been my problem. I think my problems have all stemmed from training, in that its never been that much of a thing for me. Some guys live for the gym, I just live for my next meal. HOWEVER, I now feel I am living more for the gym and this enforced rest has done me even more good as its been 7 days since I have trained and will probably be 10 by the time I get back on my feet properly.

J


----------



## supercell

BRABUS said:


> Had a boring day stuck in on a day off training hence im full of mischief and questions and getting on my wifes nerves as im like a cat on hot brick's, lol...
> 
> Anyway James, one more question mate. You said in this thread that your a big believer in cycling your training , and also that you change each session up from hit, to volume, to changing the routine around etcetc. How would you then cycle the training??
> 
> Would it just be a case of backing off for a few weeks or something??
> 
> Appologies for the questions bud... :whistling:


I am very instinctive about my training now and go by how I feel. I try to give every session my all but sometimes my mojo just isn't there! I like to mix things up every week and then every 8 weeks take a week off training. That may not mean I dont train, it just means that I may miss a bodypart out each week for 5 weeks until each one has had 1 week off. If I feel I need a whole week off training (which I have had to do this last week due to a fever) then obviously I listen to my body and take the time off.

J


----------



## supercell

lockstock said:


> Sorry to hear you still feel like dog bab J!
> 
> Im in the same boat as you now, went to the docs today and ive been put on a weeks worth of tabs as i feel dizzy all the time and i was sick 5 times last night so food is the last thing on my mind, i cant sleep either which drives me insane... Turkey and rice or a nice bag of cheesey Doritos, thats an easy one. Im going to sack this week off and shrink until the weekend, **** happens.
> 
> Get well soon, it wont last for long


Get well soon you too big P. It's a bitch when things seem to be going so well but its the body's way of telling us to back off the training or the eating (for me its normally when I get too heavy) But we'll be back big man, back to full strength and 'aving it' very soon. :thumbup1:

Hey and life could be worse, you could also have a Doritos intolerance!

J


----------



## supercell

forddee said:


> I was just passing by and this is a great post to read up on and how a pro plans his goals and what he is doing next.
> 
> So all the best with the master plan and get well soon .
> 
> Daz


Thanks Daz, all the best to you too:thumb:

J


----------



## martinmcg

get well soon mate .....


----------



## gold95

it sounds like your getting better thats good news, i bet its an understatement to say your dying to get back in the gym.

you mentioned taking a week off now & then it's not something i plan but every so often i can't get to workout for a week & i feel so fresh. some seem to think they will lose all their size. how does your strength compare after a week off?


----------



## supercell

So, update time.

Well its now 12.30pm and I have eaten twice so things are looking up! Apart from a cough and aching ribs and abs (from coughing) I am feeling the best I have for 7 days!

It's amazing how much better the world seems when you have your health again even though its p1ssing with rain outside.

Anyway after getting all my food in last wednesday I realised that all my meat was about to go out of date today so I have set the oven going and am cooking it all up as I type.

I have lost around 4lbs or so in 7 days so not that bad at all and looking at myself I certainly look trimmer for it (every cloud and that...) so a good place to start the eating and the training again from. The weight will come back on in a few days so I am never really concerned with weight loss, its more the mental side of things and just goes to show you that even the best laid plans come unstuck. I mentioned this in my most recent Beef article about off season conditioning and making sure you always factor in a week for illness, just incase.

I dont think I will be training this week but I am going to try to get back to my eating from tomorrow. It will definately be a question of just easing myself back with both my eating and training. The biggest mistake we often make is going back as hard as when we fell ill.

So a lot more positive today.

J


----------



## supercell

gold95 said:


> it sounds like your getting better thats good news, i bet its an understatement to say your dying to get back in the gym.
> 
> you mentioned taking a week off now & then it's not something i plan but every so often i can't get to workout for a week & i feel so fresh. some seem to think they will lose all their size. how does your strength compare after a week off?


If you are overtrained you will come back stronger. If you are lazy and just skipping the gym, you will just come back weaker.

I wouldn't like to hazzard a guess at my strength but as I wont be going flat out for several weeks, I guess I'll never know. But looking at how hard this flu bug hit me, it would be considerably lower especially so on the big compound movements that require more O2 uptake and delivery.

J


----------



## bkoz

Good luck james!!I've been looking foward for you to go out and represent the uk with the other lads...Hope your year goes well!!!!!!


----------



## pob80

theres no worse feeling then starting a new plan or prep for that flu fcuker to take hold of you any luck thats it now and no more illness when i got swine flu in my prep then took the tami flu I felt like that was it at first then just had that hunger in my mind to hit it as hard as I could when well again you'll be pilling on the pounds again before you know it and bringing your body up to that next stage! In the past when ive been ill and lost weight when ive recovered and bounced back harder I found I went through plateaus in the weights I had moved previosly have you had this in the past? All the best mate


----------



## jjb1

when something bad happens and knocks your for 6 so to speak for 1-3 weeks how much impact will it have on your muscle frame

from not training not eating and for some there 'supplements' they were on will stop for this period

will it eat muscle if cals are not high enough? or hopefully just fat and glycogen stores over the shorter periods


----------



## supercell

Thanks for the messages guys.

I am now back working (as of yesterday) and am feeling much better although I did sleep until 12.30pm this afternoon (so not real working hours!)

I have made a decision to not train for the whole of this week too, when I hit the weights next week I want to feel at least 90% rather than the 75% I am feeling at the moment. It is hard, especially when my office is at the gym but I know I will respond well once I get back training again. The next 4-5 days is just about getting my eating up to speed again and to give myself a good base to propell myself forward as of monday morning!

I have lost weight, fullness, strength (no doubt) but in the grand scheme of things they are all inconsequencial as I will be back within 2 weeks to where I was then push on through better than I was prior to falling ill.

Bring on monday!

I am also going to be staying down in Bristol with a good friend and athlete I am coaching (Gary Farr) for the last 2 days before his show at the Beck Theatre on Sunday week. It will mean I can catch up with a few friends in the West Country and South Wales and get myself training back in different environments ready for the next 6-8 weeks or so before the end of the year.

J


----------



## GHS

Glad to see your on the up J.

Looking forward to seeing some workouts next week


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> when something bad happens and knocks your for 6 so to speak for 1-3 weeks how much impact will it have on your muscle frame
> 
> from not training not eating and for some there 'supplements' they were on will stop for this period
> 
> will it eat muscle if cals are not high enough? or hopefully just fat and glycogen stores over the shorter periods


It will have very minimal impact on tissue. Most of it will be just devolumisation (water/glycogen).

Will it eat muscle? Well as long as you are taking in a minimum of around 150-200g of protein then I would think, no. If of course you are not able to eat anything then I would say, yes.

I managed to eat some sort of protein every 3-4 hours and just bumped my 'calories' up by eating sh1t.

J


----------



## supercell

pob80 said:


> theres no worse feeling then starting a new plan or prep for that flu fcuker to take hold of you any luck thats it now and no more illness when i got swine flu in my prep then took the tami flu I felt like that was it at first then just had that hunger in my mind to hit it as hard as I could when well again you'll be pilling on the pounds again before you know it and bringing your body up to that next stage! In the past when ive been ill and lost weight when ive recovered and bounced back harder I found I went through plateaus in the weights I had moved previosly have you had this in the past? All the best mate


Indeed Gareth, that which doesn't kill us only serves to make us stronger! :thumbup1:

J


----------



## supercell

GHS said:


> Glad to see your on the up J.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some workouts next week


Yeah baby!! And some fat/skinny photo's! :lol: :cursing:

J


----------



## GHS

supercell said:


> Yeah baby!! And some fat/skinny photo's! :lol: :cursing:
> 
> J


 :lol:

Fishing for compliments again mate? :lol:


----------



## supercell

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> Fishing for compliments again mate? :lol:


2 words

Photo shop. :thumb:

J


----------



## Littleluke

LOL James.. I love that fat/skinny feeling...


----------



## supercell

NUTTER.......I DONT!!

J


----------



## Testoholic

any pics yet mate?


----------



## GHS

Sticky??


----------



## strange_days

Pics please


----------



## supercell

OK guys its been a few days since I have updated. I have now taken 12 days off training and am feeling a lot better. I still have a cough but even that is slowly going.

Last night I slept for 10.5 hours which is pretty unheard of for me, must have been our trip up to the O2 yesterday with my Niece! "Princess wishes, dancing on ice" was the show and although its not really my thing, she absolutely loved it and it was worth the trip just to see her little face (plus Nic really enjoyed it too)

So I am now going to start training again. My appetite still hasn't been what it was pre flu but this week my aim is to up the food to 6 meals daily from the 3-5 I have been having for the last 2 weeks. For around 5 days I hardly ate so its an improvement from that.

Its amazing how long the body takes to fully recover but I reckon in another 2 weeks I will be back to full strength and hitting the gym 100%!

As promised I got some photos taken this morning. This is the starting point and considering what has been happening over the last 9 months it could be worse. I am guessing my bodyfat is around 15-17%.

White, fat and hairy, just how the off season should start!!

I will take photos every 4 weeks and my dieting phase will start in January 2010.

J


----------



## Uriel

Look brill TBH considering, don't look as high as 17 to me, 14 -15 tops.


----------



## nibbsey

Quite simply AWESOME!!


----------



## strange_days

James you are a beast. The proportion and symetry look really good too. Good luck with all the run up to the cometition


----------



## GHS

Good to hear things are on the up mate.

Looking massive in the pictures. Great gym too


----------



## Mikey40

supercell said:


> OK guys its been a few days since I have updated. I have now taken 12 days off training and am feeling a lot better. I still have a cough but even that is slowly going.
> 
> Last night I slept for 10.5 hours which is pretty unheard of for me, *must have been our trip up to the O2 yesterday with my Niece! "Princess wishes, dancing on ice" was the show and although its not really my thing, she absolutely loved it and it was worth the trip just to see her little face (plus Nic really enjoyed it too)*
> 
> So I am now going to start training again. My appetite still hasn't been what it was pre flu but this week my aim is to up the food to 6 meals daily from the 3-5 I have been having for the last 2 weeks. For around 5 days I hardly ate so its an improvement from that.
> 
> Its amazing how long the body takes to fully recover but I reckon in another 2 weeks I will be back to full strength and hitting the gym 100%!
> 
> As promised I got some photos taken this morning. This is the starting point and considering what has been happening over the last 9 months it could be worse. I am guessing my bodyfat is around 15-17%.
> 
> White, fat and hairy, just how the off season should start!!
> 
> I will take photos every 4 weeks and my dieting phase will start in January 2010.
> 
> J


Hey James

I thought it was you !!! - I was also at the o2 with my little girl at the princess show (she also loved it) and you walked past as I was cramming a burger in me gob  Thought I was seeing things LOL !!!!

Just joined here last week, but have seen u on here and other boards. Looking great mate. Looking to hopefully compete in a 1st timers next year, so looking for all the help i can get. Best of luck with your prep this year. all the best mikey


----------



## supercell

Mikey40 said:


> Hey James
> 
> I thought it was you !!! - I was also at the o2 with my little girl at the princess show (she also loved it) and you walked past as I was cramming a burger in me gob  Thought I was seeing things LOL !!!!
> 
> Just joined here last week, but have seen u on here and other boards. Looking great mate. Looking to hopefully compete in a 1st timers next year, so looking for all the help i can get. Best of luck with your prep this year. all the best mikey


The way loads of the girls dressed up I thought was so cool, even some of the older women too!!! Crazy stuff.

Best of luck with competing, once you get up there, you'll be hooked!

J


----------



## Mikey40

supercell said:


> The way loads of the girls dressed up I thought was so cool, even some of the older women too!!! Crazy stuff.
> 
> Best of luck with competing, once you get up there, you'll be hooked!
> 
> J


Yeah my lil girl Chloe had the full Sleeping Beauty garb on bless her  there were a few, ahem, interesting older women dressed up wasn't there ? :whistling: very strange

yep looking forward to it next year - going to the stars this weekend in hayes, just to get an idea what it's all about and see what I'm letting myself in for LOL

cheers James

M


----------



## T.F.

You look brilliant mate, brilliant shade of white too


----------



## DB

Looking nice and 'full' james.. 

Na looking good matey, definately a lot thicker than your normal offseason appearance so much have put on some nice mass under there for sure..


----------



## musclefox

You have some good size there James seeing you have been unwell for the last few weeks, Il be picking your brains again for some of the size secrets:thumb:


----------



## supercell

DB said:


> Looking nice and *'full'* james..
> 
> Na looking good matey, definately a lot thicker than your normal offseason appearance so much have put on some nice mass under there for sure..


That was the word I was looking for Baz :lol: :thumb:

J


----------



## lockstock

supercell said:


> OK guys its been a few days since I have updated. I have now taken 12 days off training and am feeling a lot better. I still have a cough but even that is slowly going.
> 
> Last night I slept for 10.5 hours which is pretty unheard of for me, must have been our trip up to the O2 yesterday with my Niece! "Princess wishes, dancing on ice" was the show and although its not really my thing, she absolutely loved it and it was worth the trip just to see her little face (plus Nic really enjoyed it too)
> 
> So I am now going to start training again. My appetite still hasn't been what it was pre flu but this week my aim is to up the food to 6 meals daily from the 3-5 I have been having for the last 2 weeks. For around 5 days I hardly ate so its an improvement from that.
> 
> Its amazing how long the body takes to fully recover but I reckon in another 2 weeks I will be back to full strength and hitting the gym 100%!
> 
> As promised I got some photos taken this morning. This is the starting point and considering what has been happening over the last 9 months it could be worse. I am guessing my bodyfat is around 15-17%.
> 
> White, fat and hairy, just how the off season should start!!
> 
> I will take photos every 4 weeks and my dieting phase will start in January 2010.
> 
> J


Never judge a person by their fat face! :whistling:

As always im honest and i wasnt expecting you to look this good 

Judging by past pre starting photo's these have got to be the best so far, without a daubt in my and others minds.

Your bodyfat is always pretty low (lower than expected in the new photo's) and im pleased its so low, not too lean but just right for building mass, as you know... AND you are MUCH bigger 

This thread will keep me on my toe's as i can make similar comparisons to my own journal. Looking forward to seeing the photo's as you head deeper and deeper into the unknown (for you)... The pro ranks!

This must be the most exciting prep for you and i wish you the best of luck but more importantly... health, without it we're fvcked.

Did you say you was going to spank Hodgson and Powells ass next year? Im sure thats what you said to me, ha! FIGHT, FIGHT, FIGHT!!! :lol:

Train hard lil' big J


----------



## Biggerdave

Damn bro if steve ever wants to save on electric he could just hang you above the gym, we'd all have to wear sunnys

Looking mighty 'thick' there mate, the transformation is going to be awesome. You must be looking forward to the coming months?

Dave


----------



## supercell

Thanks P. It's gonna be a great journey for both of us and I will be making the trip up to see you next year to push you in the gym for a couple of days and obviously you will return the favour! I love training in different environments, its great for motivation!

Yes its just the start of the long road ahead for me and taking pics was a big step for me especially after the last couple of weeks of no training and little eating. HOWEVER, if I can start like this then hopefully I can end the whole bulk/cut with something new to show for it at the end.

This is the most out of shape I have been for the last few years but TBH my body needed a rest and its enabled me to push through a few barriers in my head. 16 weeks from here would see me peeled, so it will be my longest diet for a few years but with no concerns about having to make weight, I still have to strive for ultimate conditioning so the push will be just as hard (probably harder mentally than before as the weight limit MADE me get down).

Realistically if I can be between 7-10lbs heavier than the UK's in 08 with the same kind of conditioning then I know I wont look too out of place. That would put me 185+ and give me a springboard for the future with still plenty of room to grow if needed.

J


----------



## Fivos

James we will need to arrange some shoots to get all your progress in pics...

Fivos


----------



## jjb1

looking great j, i actually think your in good nic mate considering your off year and diet looseness and flu

you freak


----------



## supercell

Fivos said:


> James we will need to arrange some shoots to get all your progress in pics...
> 
> Fivos


Indeed.

Note to self..... Buy fake tan and hair removal cream then we're in business mate:thumbup1:

Hope you are well Fiv

J


----------



## Rudedog

Do you have any pics from before you started bodybuilding?


----------



## supercell

Ill see if I can find some and scan them. I know my parents have some cracking photos of me when I was in Thailand when I was 19.

I was around 9st with a 27 inch waist!!!!!

However I was a half marathon runner so I guess that had something to do with it. Oh yeah and having Delhi Belly on the Indian and Nepal leg didn't help either!

J


----------



## Rudedog

That would be great fella, nice one


----------



## John Hodgson

All I will say is I will be rooting for you James as your a good guy and friend. I know what it meant to me and how Lee felt by getting to the Big O and would love to see you there. Hopefully we may all end up there in 2010.....fight fight fight LMAO (Lock u trouble causing abstard:wink


----------



## supercell

John Hodgson said:


> All I will say is I will be rooting for you James as your a good guy and friend. I know what it meant to me and how Lee felt by getting to the Big O and would love to see you there. Hopefully we may all end up there in 2010.....fight fight fight LMAO (Lock u trouble causing abstard:wink


Thanks John.

You and Lee gave me so much inspiration over the last year. On the first page I set out my goals the end one (whether its next year or in 3) is to make it to the O just as you guys did.

I will definately be coming up to train with you John, you have a great work ethic like me and your gym aint too shabby either! :thumbup1:

And yes that Locky is a real little tinker! :whistling:

Any ideas what show/shows you are going to do next year yet?

J


----------



## Fivos

supercell said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Note to self..... Buy fake tan and hair removal cream then we're in business mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Hope you are well Fiv
> 
> J


]

Things are well James...busy :cool2: but well. Seems like the last time i had time to proper talk with you was Vegas and that seems ages ago...

We will def plan the shoots and make sure nothing is missed.

Fivos


----------



## Fivos

John Hodgson said:


> All I will say is I will be rooting for you James as your a good guy and friend. I know what it meant to me and how Lee felt by getting to the Big O and would love to see you there. Hopefully we may all end up there in 2010.....fight fight fight LMAO (Lock u trouble causing abstard:wink


Hey John that would be cool and we would arrange a shoot with the 3 of you..

Did you see your pics http://www.fivosphotography.com/galleries.aspx?page=14 (to page 19) let me know if you want proper copies...

Fivos


----------



## John Hodgson

Hi Fivos I thought you was going to contact me regards the photo's sorry must have got it mixed up. If you could send me a disk to my gym that would be great and then I can intergrate onto my website. I will put a link from my site to yours as well mate.

James be great to have you up here training always good fun dear sir. As for what show I will do I honestly haven't a clue. I am just going to concentrate on bringing up my weak area's and take it from there. I'm very relaxed, it's good to be back to my normal self and just looking forward to the journey ahead. I'm only 199-200lbs in the morning and still in contest shape LOL!! I have had a little break to let my body have a rest if you get my drift and then ready to crank things up by end of the month. :innocent:


----------



## hilly

looking freakin awesome mate


----------



## supercell

I get your drift mate....199-200lbs, you make me smile. You are a true freak!!! Get some frickin calories down ya!!!

Tell you what though mate, if you are in shape you should think about the new 202 Pheonix show in Arizona on 20th Feb, could be a nice little qualifier and would give you a good period before the 'O' and another good rebound.

J


----------



## 3752

looking good there buddy definatly better than the off season pics i have seen before....i was considering putting pics up of me before i go back on for my shows next year i think now i will reconsider that move....

best of luck mate....and i will let you know when i am down Harolds so we can have a session...........with tops on of course


----------



## hilly

james whats your opinions on using whey/oats and olive oil etc as a meal replacement? do you still do this yourself.

Also what do you prefer to eat before bed?

If you get the chance at some point it would be great to see an example of a normal training days worth of eating for yourself?

hilly


----------



## Nine Pack

supercell said:


> I get your drift mate....199-200lbs, you make me smile. You are a true freak!!! Get some frickin calories down ya!!!
> 
> *Tell you what though mate, if you are in shape you should think about the new 202 Pheonix show in Arizona on 20th Feb, could be a nice little qualifier and would give you a good period before the 'O' and another good rebound.*
> 
> J


Good idea that. It seemed ages between his qualifier & the O this year & holding that level of conditioning (even for a man-machine like John :tongue: ) must take it's toll so the break between would allow for some more growing room.

I'm enjoying the rebound myself. Suffering from massive cake & Guinness retention but still a reasonably hard 15st 3 although I fully expect to go 'squidgy' round the edges very soon... But hey, I'm a recreational Bber now. Retirement agrees with me!

I can't wait to see you on the Pro Stage James. We'll get down there in the new year for a weekend if you like.


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> looking good there buddy definatly better than the off season pics i have seen before....i was considering putting pics up of me before i go back on for my shows next year i think now i will reconsider that move....
> 
> best of luck mate....and i will let you know when i am down Harolds so we can have a session...........with tops on of course


Definately up for training at Forest Gym again, its been too long!

Before March, tops on. After that tops off!!! :thumb:

J


----------



## supercell

hilly said:


> james whats your opinions on using whey/oats and olive oil etc as a meal replacement? do you still do this yourself.
> 
> Also what do you prefer to eat before bed?
> 
> If you get the chance at some point it would be great to see an example of a normal training days worth of eating for yourself?
> 
> hilly


Oats and whey is a good meal replacement but as with all simple 'quick fixes' I see far too many people relying on this instead of solid food.

Out of all the diets I see and prescribe one of the main problems (with around 80%) is their reliance on whey and oats. Its better than nothing of course but its important people get into the habit of eating proper solid foods.

I'll give you my diet from yesterday.

Meal 1 100g oats, 20g raisins, 65g whey, 1 banana, 1 yoghurt

Meal 2 Meal replacement drink

Meal 3 200g chicken, 250g sweet potato, veg, 10g olive oil, pineapple

Meal 4 PWO 55g whey isolate, 60g dextrose/glucose

Meal 5 240g salmon, 2 slices wholewheat bread, pineapple, yoghurt

Meal 6 200g chicken, 250g sweet potato, veg, 10g olive oil, pineapple

Meal 7 60g oats, 65g whey, tablespoon natural peanut butter, 20g raisins

Thats was it...

J


----------



## GHS

Will you be logging your workouts as and when you do them J or just notify us of any specific changes?


----------



## supercell

Nine Pack said:


> Good idea that. It seemed ages between his qualifier & the O this year & holding that level of conditioning (even for a man-machine like John :tongue: ) must take it's toll so the break between would allow for some more growing room.
> 
> I'm enjoying the rebound myself. Suffering from massive cake & Guinness retention but still a reasonably hard 15st 3 although I fully expect to go 'squidgy' round the edges very soon... But hey, I'm a recreational Bber now. Retirement agrees with me!
> 
> I can't wait to see you on the Pro Stage James. We'll get down there in the new year for a weekend if you like.


Haha, Dont you love it Paul!!

I remember after last years last guest spot 3 weeks after the UK's. I had held 80kgs for around 4 weeks and 3 days after the Stars I went up to see my brothers family in Durham. I went from my UK condition to around 12 weeks out condition wise in 3 days, and I am honestly not lying. My brother actually couldn't believe how bad I looked!!

My body hated being 80kgs although that said I felt the fittest I have in ages.

J


----------



## supercell

GHS said:


> Will you be logging your workouts as and when you do them J or just notify us of any specific changes?


Yes mate, although this week will be very easy!

J


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> Definately up for training at Forest Gym again, its been too long!
> 
> Before March, tops on. After that tops off!!! :thumb:
> 
> J


now this i can work with as my diet starts mid Jan.... :thumb:


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> now this i can work with as my diet starts mid Jan.... :thumb:


haha, mine too big man.

J


----------



## hilly

supercell said:


> Oats and whey is a good meal replacement but as with all simple 'quick fixes' I see far too many people relying on this instead of solid food.
> 
> Out of all the diets I see and prescribe one of the main problems (with around 80%) is their reliance on whey and oats. Its better than nothing of course but its important people get into the habit of eating proper solid foods.
> 
> I'll give you my diet from yesterday.
> 
> Meal 1 100g oats, 20g raisins, 65g whey, 1 banana, 1 yoghurt
> 
> Meal 2 Meal replacement drink
> 
> Meal 3 200g chicken, 250g sweet potato, veg, 10g olive oil, pineapple
> 
> Meal 4 PWO 55g whey isolate, 60g dextrose/glucose
> 
> Meal 5 240g salmon, 2 slices wholewheat bread, pineapple, yoghurt
> 
> Meal 6 200g chicken, 250g sweet potato, veg, 10g olive oil, pineapple
> 
> Meal 7 60g oats, 65g whey, tablespoon natural peanut butter, 20g raisins
> 
> Thats was it...
> 
> J


thnks james, at the moment im getting in 5 solid meals a day 6 most of the time just guna try and sqweeze a shake in their during lectures.

Last question. do you think for a MRP a normal whey is better or isolate or a mix like pepto pro?

thnks pal


----------



## supercell

hilly said:


> thnks james, at the moment im getting in 5 solid meals a day 6 most of the time just guna try and sqweeze a shake in their during lectures.
> 
> Last question. do you think for a MRP a normal whey is better or isolate or a mix like pepto pro?
> 
> thnks pal


A blended whey is ideal, isolate is a little too fast acting for a MRP IMO.

Good luck.

J


----------



## Rebus

Quote:

 Originally Posted by *supercell* 

Oats and whey is a good meal replacement but as with all simple 'quick fixes' I see far too many people relying on this instead of solid food.

Out of all the diets I see and prescribe one of the main problems (with around 80%) is their reliance on whey and oats. Its better than nothing of course but its important people get into the habit of eating proper solid foods.

I'll give you my diet from yesterday.

Meal 1 100g oats, 20g raisins, 65g whey, 1 banana, 1 yoghurt

Meal 2 Meal replacement drink

Meal 3 200g chicken, 250g sweet potato, veg, 10g olive oil, pineapple

Meal 4 PWO 55g whey isolate, 60g dextrose/glucose

Meal 5 240g salmon, 2 slices wholewheat bread, pineapple, yoghurt

Meal 6 200g chicken, 250g sweet potato, veg, 10g olive oil, pineapple

Meal 7 60g oats, 65g whey, tablespoon natural peanut butter, 20g raisins

Thats was it...

J

James i hear what you say and respect all you do, however im a little confused as despite what you say above about oats and whey, 3 meals ( 4 if you include the MRP at Meal 2 ) have whey as the protein source, and 2 meals are oats based, which in fairness is probably average, but 2 meals are solid food carbs, 3 if include bread.

But obviously they have fruit with them too. Just an observation not a criticism mate as the post confused me regarding solid foods. ( Mind you thats not hard to do as i can quite often over analyze.. :whistling: )

Respect...:cool:


----------



## Rebus

Woohoo just hit a 1000 posts......Do i get a prezzie...:laugh:

:rockon:


----------



## big_jim_87

no ur suposta make a thred on itlike i did lol 1000post thred! yea! i didnt see how close i was to 2000 posts or i woulda dun it again! lol


----------



## big_jim_87

supercell said:


> OK guys its been a few days since I have updated. I have now taken 12 days off training and am feeling a lot better. I still have a cough but even that is slowly going.
> 
> Last night I slept for 10.5 hours which is pretty unheard of for me, must have been our trip up to the O2 yesterday with my Niece! "Princess wishes, dancing on ice" was the show and although its not really my thing, she absolutely loved it and it was worth the trip just to see her little face (plus Nic really enjoyed it too)
> 
> So I am now going to start training again. My appetite still hasn't been what it was pre flu but this week my aim is to up the food to 6 meals daily from the 3-5 I have been having for the last 2 weeks. For around 5 days I hardly ate so its an improvement from that.
> 
> Its amazing how long the body takes to fully recover but I reckon in another 2 weeks I will be back to full strength and hitting the gym 100%!
> 
> As promised I got some photos taken this morning. This is the starting point and considering what has been happening over the last 9 months it could be worse. I am guessing my bodyfat is around 15-17%.
> 
> White, fat and hairy, just how the off season should start!!
> 
> I will take photos every 4 weeks and my dieting phase will start in January 2010.
> 
> J


 fukin ell james you got good potential! you should maybe think about competing? :lol:


----------



## supercell

Yes I see where you are coming from but Hilly wanted my diet so I posted yesterday's which isn't typical due to me still not being 100%.

Todays was

100g oats, 1 apple, 20g raisins, 65g whey, 1 probiotic yoghurt

Snack.... muscle milk carton

200g chicken, 70g rice, vegetables, olive oil, pineapple

200g chicken, 70g rice, vegetables, olive oil, pineapple

200g smoked salmon, 2 slices of wholewheat bread, pineapple

TRAIN

55g whey isolate, 60g dextrose/glucose

200g steak, 200g sweet pot, veg, pineapple (TO GO)

60g oats, 65g whey, 1 tablespoon peanut butter, 20g raisins (TO GO)

I would normally have

4-5 solid meals, 2 oats and whey (first and last meal) and a PWO shake on TD's

Since when hasn't salmon and wholewheat bread been a solid meal, unless of course you like it liquidised?! LOL

J


----------



## big_jim_87

lol was ther a sale on pinaple at tesco that i missed?


----------



## Biggerdave

supercell said:


> Yes I see where you are coming from but Hilly wanted my diet so I posted yesterday's which isn't typical due to me still not being 100%.
> 
> Todays was
> 
> 100g oats, 1 apple, 20g raisins, 65g whey, 1 probiotic yoghurt
> 
> Snack.... muscle milk carton
> 
> 200g chicken, 70g rice, vegetables, olive oil, pineapple
> 
> 200g chicken, 70g rice, vegetables, olive oil, pineapple
> 
> 200g smoked salmon, 2 slices of wholewheat bread, pineapple
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> 55g whey isolate, 60g dextrose/glucose
> 
> 200g steak, 200g sweet pot, veg, pineapple (TO GO)
> 
> 60g oats, 65g whey, 1 tablespoon peanut butter, 20g raisins (TO GO)
> 
> I would normally have
> 
> 4-5 solid meals, 2 oats and whey (first and last meal) and a PWO shake on TD's
> 
> Since when hasn't salmon and wholewheat bread been a solid meal, unless of course you like it liquidised?! LOL
> 
> J


How the other half live eh:whistling: :tongue:


----------



## supercell

I delved into my chest freezer last night and found a nice little stock of SS right at the bottom. Probably been there for years but hey, it tasted great!

Flu last week, food poisoning this week....Perfect.

J


----------



## supercell

So just completed my first quad session for 2 weeks. I love training legs and even though I was coughing all the way through, in a kind of weird twisted way I enjoyed it.

I didn't push myself too hard with weight, just did lots of reps to get some blood back in there after 2 weeks of feeling like they were withering away. Anyway the workout was as follows:-

*Leg ext*

1x15 4 plates

1x15 4 plates

1x15 6 plates

1x12 8 plates

1x10 10 plates

*Hack squats*

1x20 1 plate

1x4 2 plates 1x8 1.5 plates 1x12 1 plate performed as drop set.

*Single leg ext*

3x12 2 plates (each leg)

*Staggered leg press*

1x20 1x20 1x20 4 plates (60 rep set)

1x20 1x20 1x20 8 plates (60 rep set)

Hyperventilated for about 5 mins then.....

Stretched for around 10 mins

Quads

Hams

Glutes

Adductors

Hip flexors

That was it. A nice easy session quad session this week. Next week it's back to WAR!

J


----------



## supercell

Stretching is now playing a very big part in my off season and will during my diet phase too.

I am very fortunate to have a very good training partner that now stretches me 5-6 days a week. Not only has this improved my ROM and flexibilty but it is also helping me grow, which has to be a good thing.

Myself and Steve will be doing a whole chapter on stretching and progressive stretching in my new DVD. If you want to improve, lift heavier, get bigger then stretching is ALL good news, its just getting into the routine of doing it that many have the issue with.

J


----------



## GHS

supercell said:


> Stretching is now playing a very big part in my off season and will during my diet phase too.
> 
> I am very fortunate to have a very good training partner that now stretches me 5-6 days a week. Not only has this improved my ROM and flexibilty but it is also helping me grow, which has to be a good thing.
> 
> Myself and Steve will be doing a whole chapter on stretching and progressive stretching in my new DVD. If you want to improve, lift heavier, get bigger then stretching is ALL good news, its just getting into the routine of doing it that many have the issue with.
> 
> J


 I have started including stretching into my workouts ever since starting the FST-7 training system.

I have been stretching in between sets and post workout.

Just wondered if you stretch between sets or just save it for a 10 minute session at the end of a workout?


----------



## BigDom86

james what does your workout split look like? sorry if this has been covered already.


----------



## MissBC

pics look great james

your back and arms are so thick its awesome lol

keep it up and keep the progress pics coming


----------



## tommy y

Hi james just thought i'd write a quick comment, lookin big an chunky in them pics pal, and in good nick for off season!!!!! lookin very well proportioned and i think u could do some serious damage this year u would never no you'd been ill or had any of the problems u have had, which is a credit to u an shows how hard u work, lots of respect for you and i wish you all the best mate and really hope everythin goes ur way now!!!! an inspiration as always, good luck!!!!!! P.S. Thanks for the comments at the britain still inspires me to this day


----------



## Testoholic

surely cant be 15-17% bodyfat?? what must i be then... :whistling: :no:


----------



## pea head

Great pics James...enjoying this thread !!


----------



## jjb1

Testaholic said:


> surely cant be 15-17% bodyfat?? what must i be then... :whistling: :no:


i think he know dont you lol, also the majority of people are way out when they speak of body fat percentages

the guys that regulary get to low body fat can vouch for this


----------



## Rebus

big_jim_87 said:


> lol was ther a sale on pinaple at tesco that i missed?


Can someone tell me why Asda sell fresh pineapple at 86p each without the heads, yet sell at a reduced price, 2 x pineapples with heads at £2 ( ie £1 each )? Its not as if where going to eat the heads...... :tongue:


----------



## Rebus

supercell said:


> Yes I see where you are coming from but Hilly wanted my diet so I posted yesterday's which isn't typical due to me still not being 100%.
> 
> Todays was
> 
> 100g oats, 1 apple, 20g raisins, 65g whey, 1 probiotic yoghurt
> 
> Snack.... muscle milk carton
> 
> 200g chicken, 70g rice, vegetables, olive oil, pineapple
> 
> 200g chicken, 70g rice, vegetables, olive oil, pineapple
> 
> 200g smoked salmon, 2 slices of wholewheat bread, pineapple
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> 55g whey isolate, 60g dextrose/glucose
> 
> 200g steak, 200g sweet pot, veg, pineapple (TO GO)
> 
> 60g oats, 65g whey, 1 tablespoon peanut butter, 20g raisins (TO GO)
> 
> I would normally have
> 
> 4-5 solid meals, 2 oats and whey (first and last meal) and a PWO shake on TD's
> 
> Since when hasn't salmon and wholewheat bread been a solid meal, unless of course you like it liquidised?! LOL
> 
> J


Cool... :beer:


----------



## lockstock

supercell said:


> Thanks P. It's gonna be a great journey for both of us and I will be making the trip up to see you next year to push you in the gym for a couple of days and obviously you will return the favour! I love training in different environments, its great for motivation!
> 
> Yes its just the start of the long road ahead for me and taking pics was a big step for me especially after the last couple of weeks of no training and little eating. HOWEVER, if I can start like this then hopefully I can end the whole bulk/cut with something new to show for it at the end.
> 
> This is the most out of shape I have been for the last few years but TBH my body needed a rest and its enabled me to push through a few barriers in my head. 16 weeks from here would see me peeled, so it will be my longest diet for a few years but with no concerns about having to make weight, I still have to strive for ultimate conditioning so the push will be just as hard (probably harder mentally than before as the weight limit MADE me get down).
> 
> Realistically if I can be between 7-10lbs heavier than the UK's in 08 with the same kind of conditioning then I know I wont look too out of place. That would put me 185+ and give me a springboard for the future with still plenty of room to grow if needed.
> 
> J


Most certainly i will stay at your love pad (the one that was on cribs) i cant wait, can i bring my Akitas, they only pooh in other peoples gardens... Which neighbours DONT you like? :lol:

Training at my gym is a REAL **** hole but it gets the job done. I cant wait to train at Ministry, it really does look awesome and im sure i will be like a little boy with my eyes WIIIIDE open.

185lbs (cant forget the +) for you is VERY realistic, your a pro now... Just like the Nike sign.. JUST DO IT!

Fat P


----------



## lockstock

John Hodgson said:


> All I will say is I will be rooting for you James as your a good guy and friend. I know what it meant to me and how Lee felt by getting to the Big O and would love to see you there. Hopefully we may all end up there in 2010.....fight fight fight LMAO (Lock u trouble causing abstard:wink


Sorry Grandad, i just couldnt help myself, ha! :tongue:

Give me MASSIVE spoon so can stir up some more ****e!

P :bounce:


----------



## Tinytom

I agree that stretching is essential

I stretch twice a week at kickboxing and my felxibility has improved massively.

The cardio aspect of it has also helped with my bbing training.

A very much neglected aspect of keeping the muscles supple.

Can you do the splits yet? Im nearly there....not


----------



## supercell

GHS said:


> I have started including stretching into my workouts ever since starting the FST-7 training system.
> 
> I have been stretching in between sets and post workout.
> 
> Just wondered if you stretch between sets or just save it for a 10 minute session at the end of a workout?


I have pretty much always stretched between sets but in the last 2 months have begun stretching PWO and at other times i.e. days off as well.

J


----------



## supercell

BigDom86 said:


> james what does your workout split look like? sorry if this has been covered already.


Mon Chest/tri

Tues Quads

Wed OFF

Thurs Back/bi

Fri Hams/calves

Sat Shoulders/abs

Sun OFF

Mon REPEAT

Depending if I have deadlifted on the thursday (I deadlift alternate weeks), I may swap shoulders and hams around.

J


----------



## supercell

MissBC said:


> pics look great james
> 
> your back and arms are so thick its awesome lol
> 
> keep it up and keep the progress pics coming


Thanks B, hopefully over the next 6-8 weeks running into xmas I'll have a good run before the diet starts in Jan/feb! :thumbup1:

J


----------



## BigDom86

ok thank you


----------



## supercell

tommy y said:


> Hi james just thought i'd write a quick comment, lookin big an chunky in them pics pal, and in good nick for off season!!!!! lookin very well proportioned and i think u could do some serious damage this year u would never no you'd been ill or had any of the problems u have had, which is a credit to u an shows how hard u work, lots of respect for you and i wish you all the best mate and really hope everythin goes ur way now!!!! an inspiration as always, good luck!!!!!! P.S. Thanks for the comments at the britain still inspires me to this day


Hi Tom,

Thanks for your words mate they are really appreciated.

I meant every one of those words I said earlier this year, you can take this as far as you want too, and there aren't many people that have that gift.

I really hope you make the move to the UKBFF next year, the 100kg class is a class you could dominate and then potentially go onto the Arnold Classic which could open up many doors for you in this sport.

J

J


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> i think he know dont you lol, also the majority of people are way out when they speak of body fat percentages
> 
> the guys that regulary get to low body fat can vouch for this


Many guys think they are sub 10% when in fact they are 15 or more. I do bodyfat tests pretty much every day and although they are not that accurate (Harpenden calipers have around a 3% error) they do give a guide. The only true way (with error less than 1%) is hydrostatic weighing (dunking naked subjects in water)

Bodyfat % has never really bothered me, I know when I am TOO fat and at the moment I feel comfortable with my levels.

I know from where I am now at a push I could be ready in 14 weeks but comfortably in 16 and that is perfect to bring me in nice and slow at 1.5-2lb weight loss per week.

J


----------



## supercell

lockstock said:


> Most certainly i will stay at your love pad (the one that was on cribs) i cant wait, can i bring my Akitas, they only pooh in other peoples gardens... Which neighbours DONT you like? :lol:
> 
> Training at my gym is a REAL **** hole but it gets the job done. I cant wait to train at Ministry, it really does look awesome and im sure i will be like a little boy with my eyes WIIIIDE open.
> 
> 185lbs (cant forget the +) for you is VERY realistic, your a pro now... Just like the Nike sign.. JUST DO IT!
> 
> Fat P


Haha, I have my own dog to do that mate!! Not quite as big as your Akita's tho!

You will love the Ministry mate, it oozes atmosphere.

As or being realistic, I have to be, I'm no spring chicken!! :whistling:

J


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> I agree that stretching is essential
> 
> I stretch twice a week at kickboxing and my felxibility has improved massively.
> 
> The cardio aspect of it has also helped with my bbing training.
> 
> A very much neglected aspect of keeping the muscles supple.
> 
> Can you do the splits yet? Im nearly there....not


Splits...me?? :lol: :lol: :lol:

BTW mate, I'm in Bristol friday and saturday this week if you are around. be good to see you! :thumbup1:

J


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> Splits...me?? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> BTW mate, I'm in Bristol friday and saturday this week if you are around. be good to see you! :thumbup1:
> 
> J


Cool Im at kickboxing saturday morning but free after that if you want to get some food?

Im training Friday night as well if you fancy coming along for a REAL workout :whistling: 

Give you a ring later.


----------



## jjb1

supercell said:


> Many guys think they are sub 10% when in fact they are 15 or more. I do bodyfat tests pretty much every day and although they are not that accurate (Harpenden calipers have around a 3% error) they do give a guide. The only true way (with error less than 1%) is hydrostatic weighing (dunking naked subjects in water)
> 
> Bodyfat % has never really bothered me, I know when I am TOO fat and at the moment I feel comfortable with my levels.
> 
> I know from where I am now at a push I could be ready in 14 weeks but comfortably in 16 and that is perfect to bring me in nice and slow at 1.5-2lb weight loss per week.
> 
> J


very true bro :thumb:

i think your in a good place mentally and physically from what i see and read, i also notice since you worked with neil your diet planning is slightly different it seems good and works for sure

do you have an idea of when you may compete..?


----------



## supercell

I got the list of shows through on tuesday this week so I have been scanning through. There are 4 shows within 4 weeks of each other starting in July, so it maybe that I spend a month or so over in the U.S and do all of them!!!

Its a long time to spend away from home but Nic would come out with me possibly for a week or 2 to support me in my first 1 or 2.

J


----------



## GHS

supercell said:


> I got the list of shows through on tuesday this week so I have been scanning through. There are 4 shows within 4 weeks of each other starting in July, so it maybe that I spend a month or so over in the U.S and do all of them!!!
> 
> Its a long time to spend away from home but Nic would come out with me possibly for a week or 2 to support me in my first 1 or 2.
> 
> J


 That would be great J.

4 shows in a month would be tough though.

Living the dream spending a month out in America competing. What a life


----------



## supercell

GHS said:


> That would be great J.
> 
> 4 shows in a month would be tough though.
> 
> Living the dream spending a month out in America competing. What a life


It would be tough but I thrive on a challenge. I'm under no illusion at all. It will be a great chance for me to meet different people within the sport and get my face out there a little, which that can only be a good thing IMO.

J


----------



## GHS

supercell said:


> It would be tough but I thrive on a challenge. I'm under no illusion at all. It will be a great chance for me to meet different people within the sport and get my face out there a little, which that can only be a good thing IMO.
> 
> J


 100% agree with you mate 

I look forward to following the journey on here.


----------



## dixie normus

supercell said:


> I got the list of shows through on tuesday this week so I have been scanning through. There are 4 shows within 4 weeks of each other starting in July, so it maybe that I spend a month or so over in the U.S and do all of them!!!
> 
> Its a long time to spend away from home but Nic would come out with me possibly for a week or 2 to support me in my first 1 or 2.
> 
> J


How would that leave you placed if you qualified for Olympia?


----------



## supercell

dixie normus said:


> How would that leave you placed if you qualified for Olympia?


That's a big IF. I set my goals at the start of this thread and my first is to place in the top 10. I like to be realistic! :thumbup1:

J


----------



## LittleChris

Would you be able to share with us your vitamin and mineral dosings and choices?

Any other health supplements would be interesting as well, an area which doesn't have an awful lot of information it appears.


----------



## supercell

LittleChris said:


> Would you be able to share with us your vitamin and mineral dosings and choices?
> 
> Any other health supplements would be interesting as well, an area which doesn't have an awful lot of information it appears.


I take none at all during the off season, the only supplements I use are whey and a dextrose/glucose mix PWO.

I generally get all that I need from my diet so like to keep it simple.

In the later stages of my dieting I will use multi vits/mins but thats the only time generally plus then I will use glutamine and creatine.

J


----------



## hilly

supercell said:


> I take none at all during the off season, the only supplements I use are whey and a dextrose/glucose mix PWO.
> 
> I generally get all that I need from my diet so like to keep it simple.
> 
> In the later stages of my dieting I will use multi vits/mins but thats the only time generally plus then I will use glutamine and creatine.
> 
> J


this is interesting as i it would save alot of money if i wasnt splashing out on multi vits etc.

Do you not take any creatine james or any amino acids or just save these for dieting?


----------



## supercell

hilly said:


> this is interesting as i it would save alot of money if i wasnt splashing out on multi vits etc.
> 
> Do you not take any creatine james or any amino acids or just save these for dieting?


I have in the past but I notice no appreciable difference using these products in the off season, that's not to say it is not wise too.

I always say to clients to take multi vits and bcaa's as well as digestive enzymes but I know that many may skimp or cheat on their off season diets. I have mine pretty much nailed so I chose not too.

I do notice benefits when I diet when calories and nutrients are lower and food choices are less varied.

So get your mins and vits, bcaas and amino's in they certainly wont do you any harm!

J


----------



## strange_days

James, how does the asthma affect your workouts, do you require an inhaler ? Does the fitness help your breathing ?


----------



## GHS

Just wathed you Matt and Daz training legs at the ministry from a few months back.

Great workout and very hard core.

I will be coming up there in the new year to have a session in the gym.


----------



## supercell

strange_days_uk said:


> James, how does the asthma affect your workouts, do you require an inhaler ? Does the fitness help your breathing ?
> 
> Simon


My asthma is induced by house dust, hayfever, cat and rabbit fur (yes I know thats a strange one) and also when i get colds or flu. Generally I am fine at other times.

I do have a salbutamol inhaler as well as a preventative one ( steroidal one which I have never used)

On average I use my inhaler only a few times a year on given days but the last 2 weeks I have used it a lot. Saying that I hven't used it for a couple of days now.

Certain environments help it like swimming pools and having baths and showers where the atmosphere is damp and warm.

When i used to run half marathons I was fine (even tho I smoked then) but as I have got heavier so breathing does get harder especially when I do cardio. I haven't done any cardio for over 12 months now so I am looking forward to doing some in the new year once my diet starts. The reason for that is I pretty much did cardio every week for 5 years up until I turned pro and I needed a well earned rest this year!

My fitness does return quickly though after a few weeks and my resting pulse drops to around 55 BPM and my blood pressure to 110/50 which is mainly hereditary (genetic) as both my parents have low resting pulses and very healthy BP values.

J


----------



## supercell

GHS said:


> Just wathed you Matt and Daz training legs at the ministry from a few months back.
> 
> Great workout and very hard core.
> 
> I will be coming up there in the new year to have a session in the gym.


Yeah, the gym has some great kit for legs, proper old school stuff that hits them like no others!

J


----------



## Biggerdave

supercell said:


> Yeah, the gym has some great kit for legs, proper old school stuff that hits them like no others!
> 
> J


I can vouch for that:cursing: Its well worth the trip tho GHS, you wont forget a leg session from there in a hurry!

Dave


----------



## leveret

Hi James,

Don't know if this will be relavent for you but changing pillows regularly (Every4-6months) can be beneficial for asthma sufferes. Had a very interesting (and yet boring) lecture on it recently.


----------



## supercell

I travelled down to Bristol today to stay with Gary Farr for the last 2 days of his prep. Everything is bang on track and with 2 days and 2200g of carbs under his belt he is feeling great and filling out a treat!!

I trained at L.A Gym tonight in Bristol and had a great back and bi's workout. I was planning on taking it easy but it didn't seem to happen. Having not trained back for over 3 weeks I am going to be in bits tomorrow!

The workout was as follows:-

*Lat pulldowns*

Pyramided up to 200lbs

1x15

1x12

1x10

1x8

1x15

*Bent over rows*

1x15 100kgs

1x15 100kgs

1x12 120kgs

*Narrow grip pulldowns*

1x12 150lbs

1x10 170lbs

1x8 200lbs

1x15 120lbs

*Dumbell Pullovers*

3x15 35kgs

*Bicep single arm preechers*

1x15

1x15

1x12

1x10

1x8

*Hammer curls*

2x12 25kgs

*Cable curls *(single arms)

1x12

1x12

1x10

Great pump tonight and tendonitis in right arm felt fine so the 3 weeks break has done it the world of good. I did feel it when I was doing hammers a little so I will knock those out next week and was the reason I only did 2 sets tonight.

Cough is a lot better now. I coughed a little in the gym but nowhere near as much as earlier in the week. Next week I will be at around 95%, then 100% the week after, so all going to plan.

It was great seeing Tom again and Dutch Scott for the first time. Both guys looked very well indeed for the off season and it puts Tom in a great place for next year should he decide to compete. They are coming down to the Stars on sunday too so I will be able to catch up more.

Diet has been good today and finished off this eveing with fillet steak and 300g of sweet tatty. A great PWO meal.

Tomorrow we are off to Jordans J2 gym in S Wales so I'll train there and I am also hoping to pop in to see Lee Powell tomorrow afternoon all being well.

J


----------



## big_jim_87

is ther a reason for the high rep range?


----------



## supercell

I always do higher reps especially for larger bodyparts like back and legs, plus I haven't really trained for a couple of week so didn't want to push the weight too much.

J


----------



## supercell

An odd thing has been happening over the last week since my illness. My weight has been dropping almost 1lb a day!!! I woke this morning at 14st 6lbs which is about 7lbs down from last weekend. I have been eating regularly so the only thing I can think of is that my metabolism has been going crazy. Perhaps the flu bug did something too it.

I am very much visibly leaner this weekend too so my bodyfat has come down which is a nice side effect. I am going to have to keep an eye on this over the next few days as I dont really want to be any lighter at this stage.

I am travelling to the show today with Gary so will pack in some sh1t today with a few cheats although I did that yesterday too and my weight still dropped!

We went out to a great restaurant in Clutton called The Warwick Arms, Nr Bristol last night which specialises in steaks. You buy them by the 100g which is great as you can have a 500g fillet if you fancy it!! I opted for a 300g Rib eye with fries and at £4.40 per 100g was bloody great value. The steak was awesome. Go there and be impressed if you are in the area.

I trained over at J2 Gym deep in the Welsh Valleys yesterday. It's a great gym and had a great shoulder session.

The workout was as follows

*Smith behind the neck press*

1x15 2 plates

1x15 3 plates

1x12 4 plates

1x10 5 plates

1x6 5.5 plates then dropped to

1x6 4 plates

*Side lateral raises*

1x15 12.5kg

1x12 15kg

1x10 17.5kg

Finished off with 20 half reps with arms dead straight with 17.5kgs

*Plate loaded overhead press* (palms facing each other)

1x12 2 plates

1x12 2 plates

*Cable reverse crossovers* (rear delts)

1x15

1x15

1x12

That was it. Great pump. Also want to thank Johnny (Jordans biz partner) for giving me a J2 sleeveless top and got some growing to do as its XXL!!!

After training I went back to Lydia's house to collect Gary who was getting his spray tan then I hit macdonalds with a double cheeseburger and fries with a leaded coke.

Today is a rest day and then tomorrow I have organised a photo shoot for both my athletes back in Kent and also some filming at the Ministry tomorrow afternoon, so they have something to show for all their hard work.

I am really pleased with both of them as they have worked bloody hard for this and hopefully will be rewarded today.

J


----------



## sphinx121

Good choice of pub, live just down the road from the Warwick and cant be beaten for steak round here. Im a bit younger than garry but can remember him from school few years ago and he was a big lad back then. Hope he dose well today let us kno how he gets on and post some picks up if you can.


----------



## hilly

james have u been doing much/any cardio this off season? if so do you do it on an empty stomach or at any time during the day


----------



## big_jim_87

supercell said:


> I always do higher reps especially for larger bodyparts like back and legs, plus I haven't really trained for a couple of week so didn't want to push the weight too much.
> 
> J


i find it wierd tho how legs feel good at a higher rep range but i love to hit back low rep heavy as i can!

what rep range would you say has given you the best results? or do you just go by feel day to day?


----------



## forddee

Thanks for the help and advice the weekend mate ,legs it is and i will post pics when i get them.

Daz


----------



## supercell

hilly said:


> james have u been doing much/any cardio this off season? if so do you do it on an empty stomach or at any time during the day


Last cardio I did was 13 months ago!!! I should get a good effect in January when I start.

When I start it will be 20 mins 5x weekly on an empty stomach.

J


----------



## supercell

big_jim_87 said:


> i find it wierd tho how legs feel good at a higher rep range but i love to hit back low rep heavy as i can!
> 
> what rep range would you say has given you the best results? or do you just go by feel day to day?


Yes I go very much by feel. There are plenty of ways to tear muscle tissue down and cause hypertrophy, whether that's with heavy weights or light weights (relatively).

I prefer moderate weights and reps from 10-15, that way I minimise the stress on my joints and concentrate the stress on the targeted muscle.

J


----------



## supercell

forddee said:


> Thanks for the help and advice the weekend mate ,legs it is and i will post pics when i get them.
> 
> Daz


No problem mate, it certainly brought you in as best it could, in the time available. Hope to see you soon.

J


----------



## supercell

sphinx121 said:


> Good choice of pub, live just down the road from the Warwick and cant be beaten for steak round here. Im a bit younger than garry but can remember him from school few years ago and he was a big lad back then. Hope he dose well today let us kno how he gets on and post some picks up if you can.


Gary did great, he came 2nd out of 5 in his first Mens weight class and was probably the youngest by at least 10 years at 24.

I sh1t loaded him as an experiment for the shoot this morning as well as introduced some fluid back in last night and he's 7lbs heavier today and his conditioning is even better. His legs and glutes are absolutely critical!!! :thumbup1:

J


----------



## supercell

After much deliberation I am now going to be doing the Europa show in Orlando, Florida in mid April, it will mean starting my diet on the 2nd January 2010. I will then look to do another couple in July or August. It will mean pretty much 8 months dieting but hey, I'm used to that!

J


----------



## 3752

well done with Gary James, he is a great guy and deserves the success...

so it looks like we will be dieting/competing together next year mate as i intend to do both the Worlds and Universe (if i do well at the British) so we have to get that photo shoot in at some point mate....


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> well done with Gary James, he is a great guy and deserves the success...
> 
> so it looks like we will be dieting/competing together next year mate as i intend to do both the Worlds and Universe (if i do well at the British) so we have to get that photo shoot in at some point mate....


Definately mate, I'll sort something out at either H's place or the Ministry mate. Looks like we will be there for each other for support along the way too, as no matter how many times you diet the support of others is critical to the success of that individual.

Yeah Gary and I have become close friends over the last 5 months and working with him has been a superb experience. He has never moaned once just keeps his head down and gets on with it. :thumbup1:

J


----------



## 3752

definitely mate the support i get from guys like you and Tom plus all the guys on the boards and my gym is paramount to my success....


----------



## supercell

Today I trained chest after the leaving the lads at the photo shoot.

100% better than last week. Energy was good and the pump was insane. Bodyweight first thing this morning was 14st10lbs.

The workout was as follows:-

*Incline Dbell press *

1x15 25kgs

1x12 35kgs

1x10 40kgs

1x8 46kgs

1x7 50kgs

Then

1x6 50kgs dropped to 1x4 35kgs dropped to 1x4 25kgs

*Flye machine*

1x12 10 plates

1x13 9 plates

1x15 8 plates

*Flat press machine*

1x12 12 plates

1x12 12 plates

1x12 10 plates

*Dips*

1x10 wide, 1x10 medium, 1x10 narrow

Then 1x6 narrow, 1x6 medium, 1x6 wide.

That was it.

I had my skin folds measured today and total skin folds were 30mm from 4 sites combined which I will now do every 2 weeks to see where I am heading.

J


----------



## hilly

whixch 4 sites do you prefer to use james?


----------



## supercell

hilly said:


> whixch 4 sites do you prefer to use james?


Bicep

Tricep

Sub Scapula

Suprailiac

These are good sites on males especially as most carry the majority of fat on their backs and midsection.

My suprailiac measurement (just above hip and to right or left of umbillical) was 6mm and my sub scapula (just below shoulder blade) was 15mm!!

Thats why when you get ready for a show forget looking at yourself in the mirror, just concentrate on your back (upper and lower) as well as your glutes and hams especially where they tie in. If you are still carrying there you aren't ready. That means that 95% are never ready!!

J


----------



## forddee

A big lesson learnt there mate !!! i have been the in the 95%.

Never again.

Daz


----------



## supercell

I think we all have at some point Daz, in fact it was only last year I can say it was all pretty much off!!

J


----------



## hilly

supercell said:


> Bicep
> 
> Tricep
> 
> Sub Scapula
> 
> Suprailiac
> 
> These are good sites on males especially as most carry the majority of fat on their backs and midsection.
> 
> My suprailiac measurement (just above hip and to right or left of umbillical) was 6mm and my sub scapula (just below shoulder blade) was 15mm!!
> 
> Thats why when you get ready for a show forget looking at yourself in the mirror, just concentrate on your back (upper and lower) as well as your glutes and hams especially where they tie in. If you are still carrying there you aren't ready. That means that 95% are never ready!!
> 
> J


cracking info james. I have been getting mine done at uni by the lab technicians so im presuming these should be accurate. they are the bigegst calipers i have ever seen black ones. apparantly their the best ones to use so ill get my measurements done again this thursday.


----------



## musclefox

I use the Fasttrack Gold II digital ones, last year i got down to 3% this year i couldnt get a reading on them..


----------



## supercell

musclefox said:


> I use the Fasttrack Gold II digital ones, last year i got down to 3% this year i couldnt get a reading on them..


Did you change that battery Dave? :lol:

Remember body fat is also within the body (around the vital organs) so unless you get dunked in a tank its pretty hard to get an accurate reading.

Anyway I'll brag about bodyfat levels when I have something to brag about, at the moment I am still a fat fcuk! :thumb:

J


----------



## musclefox

By James



> I am still a fat fcuk!


Yes i did notice but didnt like to comment:tongue:

Batteries! do they have batteries?


----------



## hilly

supercell said:


> Did you change that battery Dave? :lol:
> 
> Remember body fat is also within the body (around the vital organs) so unless you get dunked in a tank its pretty hard to get an accurate reading.
> 
> Anyway I'll brag about bodyfat levels when I have something to brag about, at the moment I am still a fat fcuk! :thumb:
> 
> J


LOL me 2 mate a big fat fck compared to you by the looks of it however small. dam thats unfair.

I will however be getting dunked in a tank for some reaearch on a new machine we have at uni that measures bodyfat/skeletal muscle mass and inbalances to see how accurate this machine is compared to a dex tank.

hopefully it will be close and is a useful tool for me.


----------



## clarkey

Glad your back on track mate, your the only guy I know that can grow a ridiculous amount in a week it use to shock me sometimes when i did my weekly visits to the ministry me and Soph will def make the trip to support you at your show, do you think you will do the New York Pro as well? (Soph wants to know for shopping purposes if not Orlando it is!! :thumbup1: )


----------



## supercell

Haha, my apparant weight gain is almost legendary!!LOL

Not sure about New York, as much as it would be a great show to do, just have to think of the pennies!!

Glad you guys had a good trip away, be good to see you both before xmas.

J


----------



## 3752

i did mine and the calipers refused to give me a reading out of disgust....


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> i did mine and the calipers refused to give me a reading out of disgust....


They'll soon come round mate. I reckon January time they will be back playing ball again:thumbup1:

J


----------



## Tinytom

ha ha fatties.


----------



## supercell

Just trained Quads. Seems to come round really quickly each week. Anyway more weight was shifted this week than last week (by some way) so all heading in the right direction.

*Leg ext* (warm up)

3x15 4 holes

*Walking dumbell lunges*

3x20 40kgs

*Staggered Leg Press*

1x10,1x10,1x10 6 plates (giant set)

1x10,1x10,1x8 8.5 plates (giant set)

1x6,1x6,1x10 10.5 plates (giant set)

*Hack Squat*

1x15 3 plates

1x12 5 plates

1x6,1x6,1x6 drop set (5.75/3.75/2.5 plates)

Then collapsed trying to walk up stairs and then nearly lost it on way down, so all good!

Felt strong today and nearly up to full strength. Still very breathless not helped by forgetting my inhaler.

I am stretching later and then having a deep tissue massage this evening.

J


----------



## Tinytom

Deep tissue massage after leg training.

Bet your Legs will love that. :lol:

I had a hot stone massage the other day as something different, not as deep but awesomely relaxing.


----------



## GHS

supercell said:


> I am stretching later and then having a deep tissue massage this evening.
> 
> J


How much do you rate these as far as lengthening muscle tissue etc?

I know all the top Pro's are having these at least once a week and wondered if it acually makes all that difference to your physique?

Obviously at your level every 1% counts.


----------



## mick_the_brick

A cracking read - thanks for sharing lots of valuable info


----------



## supercell

GHS said:


> How much do you rate these as far as lengthening muscle tissue etc?
> 
> I know all the top Pro's are having these at least once a week and wondered if it acually makes all that difference to your physique?
> 
> Obviously at your level every 1% counts.


I do it purely for the fact it feels good. I carry a lot of tension in my mid back (lower trapezius) and find that this sorts it out a treat. They do get under the scapula too which I guess if done over a long period of time could help with muscle facias and allow a greater ROM meaning more potential growth.

J


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> Deep tissue massage after leg training.
> 
> Bet your Legs will love that. :lol:
> 
> I had a hot stone massage the other day as something different, not as deep but awesomely relaxing.


Not legs Tom, I may be crazy but not that crazy!!

Hot stones sound awesome. Poncey but awesome nonetheless:lol:

J


----------



## supercell

mick_the_brick said:


> A cracking read - thanks for sharing lots of valuable info


No problem fella:thumbup1:

J


----------



## supercell

God said:


> Worked my way through this thread over the last couple of days and there's a lot of useful information on diet and training principals that I can apply to my own. Thanks for making this thread and updating it regularly. Will be keeping a close eye on it from now on. Hope training goes well. Looks like 2010 could be a very interesting year for you.


Thankyou. The real fun will start in January. Just enough time to do a little growing before the shrinking starts again:thumb:

J


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> Not legs Tom, I may be crazy but not that crazy!!
> 
> Hot stones sound awesome. Poncey but awesome nonetheless:lol:
> 
> J


Stones are so hot they almost burn my back.

Seriously though I have one regular now every 2-3 weeks and the condition of my back in terms of skin/spots etc is awesome, Sara noticed it almost immediately so I would recommend that to anyone that has issues with their skin on their back. Make sure they give you a exxfoliation treatment first and then the hot stones really get into the pores.

James have you had any trigger pointing done yet? Try it on the calfs its quite pleasant.


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> Stones are so hot they almost burn my back.
> 
> Seriously though I have one regular now every 2-3 weeks and the condition of my back in terms of skin/spots etc is awesome, Sara noticed it almost immediately so I would recommend that to anyone that has issues with their skin on their back. Make sure they give you a exxfoliation treatment first and then the hot stones really get into the pores.
> 
> James have you had any trigger pointing done yet? Try it on the calfs its quite pleasant.


I had some done where my pec ties into the humorous but it wasn't funny I can tell ya. Had a roller up my ITB and that smarted somewhat. Calves sound good tho!! :thumbup1:

J


----------



## Rebus

supercell said:


> Thanks P. It's gonna be a great journey for both of us and I will be making the trip up to see you next year to push you in the gym for a couple of days and obviously you will return the favour! I love training in different environments, its great for motivation!
> 
> Yes its just the start of the long road ahead for me and taking pics was a big step for me especially after the last couple of weeks of no training and little eating. HOWEVER, if I can start like this then hopefully I can end the whole bulk/cut with something new to show for it at the end.
> 
> *This is the most out of shape I have been for the last few years* but TBH my body needed a rest and its enabled me to push through a few barriers in my head. 16 weeks from here would see me peeled, so it will be my longest diet for a few years but with no concerns about having to make weight, I still have to strive for ultimate conditioning so the push will be just as hard (probably harder mentally than before as the weight limit MADE me get down).
> 
> Realistically if I can be between 7-10lbs heavier than the UK's in 08 with the same kind of conditioning then I know I wont look too out of place. That would put me 185+ and give me a springboard for the future with still plenty of room to grow if needed.
> 
> J


Ah man...You can't call them pics of you out of shape mate.....Makes us look a whole lot worse than we thought, lol...well me anyway.. :tongue: ..

Seriously though, despite the time ' off ' and the trials and tribulations etc youve been through your still looking real good mate and retained your mass, if not gained more to as you say...Its going to be interesting to follow your journey mate..


----------



## supercell

BRABUS said:


> Ah man...You can't call them pics of you out of shape mate.....Makes us look a whole lot worse than we thought, lol...well me anyway.. :tongue: ..
> 
> Seriously though, despite the time ' off ' and the trials and tribulations etc youve been through your still looking real good mate and retained your mass, if not gained more to as you say...Its going to be interesting to follow your journey mate..


It will be an interesting journey and one that the more I think about, the more excited I get.

Thanks for your support.

J


----------



## supercell

After my travels late last week and over the weekend, my weight has risen and I am feeling a little fuller again. I am pretty much bang on 15st now. Incredible how I can lose and gain 7lbs in a matter of a couple of days but then I have always been like this. I find it easy to lose weight and fairly easy to gain.

I am already thinking about cardio and in 6 weeks it will become a staple part of my daily routine. Having not done any since 2008 I should get a very nice effect from it.

My legs are very sore today, tomorrow will be worse and then they will be ok on the 3rd-4th day. I have had a day off training today which has been nice so i have had a fairly easy day which is good as my cough has returned a little along with a blocked nose!!!

Ah well, all part of the recovery process. I feel OK in myself but am going to start 2g of vit C per day as of tomorrow whilst my immune system is fcuked!

Before I got the flu I was trialing the 100 reps per day system on my lagging bodypart, chest. It means doing 50 reps a.m and then another 50 reps 8-12 hours later. This is done every day for a total of 8 weeks. It was going really well after 2-3 weeks and then BAM, I stopped once the flu started. So now it has been resumed and I will keep you posted on how I get on.

Eating has been good and Nic cooked lamb shanks last night with gratinated potatoes, mange tout and carrots. It rocked but I payed the price with indigestion all night from the cream and cheese in the pots...A small price to pay tho and nothing 2 tums didn't sort out!

I have really been trying to get my water intake a little higher. I always used to drink plenty but during the year off it has been the last thing on my mind so the last few weeks I have been slowly getting my water back up to where it should be. It means more broken sleep but its something I need to get used to for the diet phase in 6 weeks time.

Not much more to report right now but I'll be training back and biceps tomorrow so I'll run through what I managed to achieve after the workout is done.

J


----------



## jjb1

supercell said:


> After my travels late last week and over the weekend, my weight has risen and I am feeling a little fuller again. I am pretty much bang on 15st now. *Incredible how I can lose and gain 7lbs in a matter of a couple of days but then I have always been like this. I find it easy to lose weight and fairly easy to gain.*
> 
> you make me sick


----------



## Delhi

hi james,

Good to see all is back on track mate. Interested to see the results of the 100 rep approach. That is surley a pro tactic? Do you not think it might lead to an overtrained state?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

supercell said:


> Before I got the flu I was trialing the 100 reps per day system on my lagging bodypart, chest. It means doing 50 reps a.m and then another 50 reps 8-12 hours later. This is done every day for a total of 8 weeks. It was going really well after 2-3 weeks and then BAM, I stopped once the flu started. So now it has been resumed and I will keep you posted on how I get on.
> 
> J


would you recomend this for anyone who struggles with chest development mate?


----------



## supercell

Delhi said:


> hi james,
> 
> Good to see all is back on track mate. Interested to see the results of the 100 rep approach. That is surley a pro tactic? Do you not think it might lead to an overtrained state?


We will see but I definately started to notice a difference. You are increasing blood flow and capillary growth which normal resistance training doesn't always allow. Overtraining if 'everything' is in place should not be an issue.



Bazooka Tooth said:


> would you recomend this for anyone who struggles with chest development mate?


I will see in 8 weeks time mate when I have assessed everything. I have also implemented this with one of my natural athletes on shoulders and biceps. You will see that you can do 2 bodyparts at any one time on this regime but I chose just to hit chest.

I will see if I can find the link so you guys can have a read.

J


----------



## supercell

Here we go:-

*Bulletproof your body with the 50/50 training method*

Muscle & Fitness, Oct, 2005 by Tim Scheett

The rap on high-rep training has been that it doesn't build serious muscle. Hell, in some quarters, doing 100 reps of any exercise is one step removed from cardio. But muscle growth is complicated; no single training protocol works. The 50/50 Method comes close, though, sparking substantial muscle growth and helping bring up lagging bodyparts. Give it a try and you'll be ready for your next video shoot in no time.

The 50/50 method requires performing 100 extra reps for two different bodyparts seven days a week for eight weeks (50 reps each of two exercises in the morning, to be repeated at night, often separated by a regular training session). This protocol sounds unorthodox, but it actually makes perfect sense. Heavy training, you see, causes microscopic damage to muscle fibers, and the repair of those fibers produces growth. Simple enough. Heavy training also affects molecular signals within muscle fibers, alerting genes in those fibers to increase muscle-cell growth. But the one growth mechanism training heavy doesn't stimulate is the number of blood vessels supplying a muscle fiber. On the contrary, heavy training actually decreases the relative number of blood vessels that supply a muscle due to the growth it allows. Therefore, it stands to reason that increasing the number of blood vessels feeding a muscle can improve growth even more.

*MUSCLE GROUP* *BEST EXERCISE CHOICES*

1) Chest Dumbbell Flye (flat or incline)

2) Shoulders Dumbbell Lateral Raise

Upright Row (dumbbell or barbell)

3) Back Dumbbell or Barbell Row

Straight-Arm Pullover (on decline bench)

4) Forearms Wrist Curl (dumbbell or barbell)

Reverse Wrist Curl (dumbbell or barbell)

5) Biceps Dumbbell Curl (standing, seated or incline)

6) Triceps Lying Triceps Extension

Seated Triceps Extension

7) Quadriceps Squat

8) Hamstrings Romanian Deadlift (dumbbell or barbell)

9) Calves Standing Calf Raise


----------



## Nine Pack

I'm interested to see how this 50/50 principle works on your chest James. I know over the last few years you've explored every avenue to bring it up.

I'm experimenting with a few things myself which I will report back on soon. Suffice to say I've gone from 12st 2 (ish) to over 15 & a half stone since the british & still have tight abs. I know a lot of it is fluid but 3.5 stone can't all be that. It's mainly a change in training but I'll chat it over with you soon before I post as I'd value your take on it.

It's all the Guinness & cake but shhhhhhhh, don't tell anyone... :beer: :beer:


----------



## jjb1

iv done some 100 rep stuff lately to shock it was basically my adaption of fst7 training

5 sets 20 reps with sorter breaks than normal

works well and i train the 2 - 3 exercises this way on a body part not just 1 at the start or end like fst7 is i belive

rotate body parts e7-9 days


----------



## T.F.

Guinness eh, a man after my own heart 

Very interesting with the 50/50 method, not something i think i would have the time/dedication to try, but for competing athletes it's certainly something that sounds worth their while considering.

Loving the journal, very informative.


----------



## supercell

Training today was Hams and Calves. First real session for 3 weeks!

*Hamstrings*

*Standing ham curl*

1x15 4

1x15 5

1x12 6

1x10 7

1x10 8

1x8 stack

*Straight legged deads*

1x12 60

1x12 80

1x10 100

*Seated Leg curl*

1x15 10

1x12 12

1x12 12

*Calves*

Giant sets of:-

Standing/donkey/seated 10/10/10 (stack/stack/30kgs)

Seated/standing/donkey 10/10/10 (30kgs/stack/stack)

Donkey/seated/standing 10/10/10 (stack/30kgs/stack)

*Standing calf raises*

First set 5 slow 5 moderate 5 slow

Second set 5 moderate 5 slow 5 moderate

Third set 10 moderate

Great pump today, didn't go too heavy on SLDL today as lower back is getting PUMPED very quickly at the moment but went heavy on everything else and it felt very comfortable.

Next week I will do 15/15/15 on the giant sets, so 50% more before then finally adding weights to the stacks in the following weeks. I love hammering calves which is why they are now around 19 inches from just around 14.5 inches in 2003 when I first competed.

J


----------



## Rocho

Hi James

How does the 50/50 fit around your regular training?

If doing chest, does this mean training chest 3 times in one day, or is regular chest workouts put on hold for the 8 weeks???


----------



## supercell

Rocho said:


> Hi James
> 
> How does the 50/50 fit around your regular training?
> 
> If doing chest, does this mean training chest 3 times in one day, or is regular chest workouts put on hold for the 8 weeks???


It tells you in the article above mate. On chest day you would do 50 in morning, 50 in evening and normal chest workout.

J


----------



## Rebus

supercell said:


> Here we go:-
> 
> *Bulletproof your body with the 50/50 training method*
> 
> Muscle & Fitness, Oct, 2005 by Tim Scheett
> 
> The rap on high-rep training has been that it doesn't build serious muscle. Hell, in some quarters, doing 100 reps of any exercise is one step removed from cardio. But muscle growth is complicated; no single training protocol works. The 50/50 Method comes close, though, sparking substantial muscle growth and helping bring up lagging bodyparts. Give it a try and you'll be ready for your next video shoot in no time.
> 
> *The 50/50 method requires performing 100 extra reps for two different bodyparts seven days a week for eight weeks (50 reps each of two exercises in the morning, to be repeated at night,* often separated by a regular training session). This protocol sounds unorthodox, but it actually makes perfect sense. Heavy training, you see, causes microscopic damage to muscle fibers, and the repair of those fibers produces growth. Simple enough. Heavy training also affects molecular signals within muscle fibers, alerting genes in those fibers to increase muscle-cell growth. But the one growth mechanism training heavy doesn't stimulate is the number of blood vessels supplying a muscle fiber. On the contrary, heavy training actually decreases the relative number of blood vessels that supply a muscle due to the growth it allows. Therefore, it stands to reason that increasing the number of blood vessels feeding a muscle can improve growth even more.
> 
> *MUSCLE GROUP* *BEST EXERCISE CHOICES*
> 
> 1) Chest Dumbbell Flye (flat or incline)
> 
> 2) Shoulders Dumbbell Lateral Raise
> 
> Upright Row (dumbbell or barbell)
> 
> 3) Back Dumbbell or Barbell Row
> 
> Straight-Arm Pullover (on decline bench)
> 
> 4) Forearms Wrist Curl (dumbbell or barbell)
> 
> Reverse Wrist Curl (dumbbell or barbell)
> 
> 5) Biceps Dumbbell Curl (standing, seated or incline)
> 
> 6) Triceps Lying Triceps Extension
> 
> Seated Triceps Extension
> 
> 7) Quadriceps Squat
> 
> 8) Hamstrings Romanian Deadlift (dumbbell or barbell)
> 
> 9) Calves Standing Calf Raise


Im not quite getting this...If doing say shoulders and triceps as the 2 exercises, is it 50reps for a tricep exercise and 50reps for a shoulder exercise twice per day or 2 exercises each at 50 reps each twice per day. I also wonder if it could be used if doing fst-7 as part of your main workout?? That may be a bit extreme though.... :tongue:


----------



## supercell

It says it in the part you have highlighted mate. You aren't still on low carbs are you?? LOL

"100 extra reps for TWO different bodyparts, 7 days a week"..... So 50 for each twice a day.

As for adding in fst-7, yes, I would say do either or, not both, as you would be overtraining.

J


----------



## supercell

Today I trained back and biceps. I was going to miss todays workout as I was up all last night coughing. I was slung out and into the spare room by Nic. I managed to get some sleep from around 5am onwards but had to be up at 7.30 for work today.

Both Nic and I seem to be just in a cycle of illness at the moment. I feel fine apart from my cough (which had gone but has now returned). It's just so bloody debilitating due to the lack of sleep. Nic was speaking to her pharmacist at work and she said that it is very common with Swine flu that you develop secondary infections such as coughs, sore throats, ulsers in the mouth, sinus infections etc...

Oh well, I know I am a big whinging girl but when you aren't normally ill you realise how sh1t being ill actually is and how it impacts hugely on your bodybuilding regime. Especially now as a lot is riding upon this small window of off season.

Anyway i thought I would do something a little different today. I tagged 2 exercises together, the first being chins and reverse grip pulldowns and the second rope pulls with dumbell pullovers (Bi~sets)

The workout went as follows:-

*Chins/reverse grip pulldowns* (bi~set)

1x10/1x10

1x8/1x10

1x6/1x8

I hadn't done chins for around 6 months at least due to tendonitis in my pronator on my left arm. Anyway, its much better so it was great to do these again!

*Dumbell pullovers/rope pulls* Bi~set

1x12/1x12

1x12/1x12

1x12/1x12

*Deadlifts*

1x8 100

1x6 140

1x6 180

1x8 140

Again I haven't done deads for around 2 months due to the same problem as the chins. I dont normally use straps but as a safety measure I did today on both chins and deads. Its not as though I need any more forearm or bicep stimulation.

*Biceps*

*Single arm plate loaded preecher machine*

1x10 10kgs

1x10 15kgs

1x10 15kgs

1x10 15kgs

*Seated Dumbell curls* (both together)

1x10 12kgs

1x10 12kgs

*Double arm machine preecher curls*

1x15

1x15

1x12

Great pump on both back and bi's today and the workout was completed within the hour.

I went light on biceps due to tennis elbow on my right forearm flexor tendon. It feels generally ok but if I do any kind of hammer movement its game over! I know it sounds strange but I have got it from using the mouse on my laptop.....Bloody R.S.I!!!

Mum and Dad returned from India and Dubai yesterday so Nic and I are going round for dinner tonight which means mums home cooked food again after 3 weeks of nothing!!!!!

Mum also told me today that my brother Ed and his wife and son are coming down tonight from Durham, so it sould be a great evening as I only see my bro a few times a year and this year it has been less due to my work commitments.

Tomorrow is all about relaxation, I might even book Nic and me into have a massage at the local health club. Its not really a massage, more of a tickle, but I can think of worse things than being tickled for an hour by an attractive lady.

Over and out

J


----------



## forddee

What does the massage lady do or say when she walks in and see's you standing there.

Or has she seen it all before ?

The next day after a good meal out with the extra amount of carbs taken ,do you feel a bigger fuller pump the next time you train?

Daz


----------



## 3752

James have you tried Manuka Honey it is excellant for the immune system mate 12+ or higher


----------



## kirkelliott

great journal so far mate its good to see you attacking the pro scene to which am sure no doubt u will do damage in the next few years.. will be keeping a close eye on your progress good luck pal =]


----------



## supercell

forddee said:


> What does the massage lady do or say when she walks in and see's you standing there.
> 
> Or has she seen it all before ?
> 
> The next day after a good meal out with the extra amount of carbs taken ,do you feel a bigger fuller pump the next time you train?
> 
> Daz


Last time when we both had a massage the girls swapped over as the girl I was going to have was tiny. The girl I ended up with looked amazonian and was intregued by what I did, plus it was the day before my guest spot last year at the SE and I kept having to get up to pee!!

I eat a lot of carbs now so dont really notice any extra pump. I seem to get great pumps all the time at the mo.

J


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> James have you tried Manuka Honey it is excellant for the immune system mate 12+ or higher


That's great, thanks Paul. I always wondered about that honey when I was in H&B and what was so special about it.

Plus I love honey so its a win win and if I remember rightly isn't honey about 50 on the G.I?

J


----------



## supercell

As I mentioned in my previous posts, my condition really does seem to be improving.

Looking back this also matched pretty much exactly with when I started taking my inhaler 6-8 times a day. I never really use it except when I have a cough or cold.

Obviously the effect of clenbuterol is well documented for fat loss but does Salbutamol have a similar effect?

I might post this Q in the AAS and Supplemntation section too.

Thoughts would be interesting.

J


----------



## Andrikos

supercell said:


> Plus I love honey so its a win win and if I remember rightly isn't honey about 50 on the G.I?
> 
> J


Yes I think that 's right

And manuka honey is great btw just as Paul said , also you might want to cosider beta-glucan supplements . You ll be very impressed!


----------



## lockstock

Hi J,

As you know ive been ill too, some kind of back lash swine flu ive had then i got a cough like you have then i got sickness and dizzy spells making me feel p1ssed and sick all day. I took some meds and it went away but now its come back worse. Ive gone from 16.1 last friday to 15.6 today. Im really, really p1ssed off mate.

Could you ask Nic if peeps have come in the chemist with similar complaints? Im going to the docs for a blood test tomorrow (Im demanding one) as im not happy with what he tells me... Maybe im impatient and too frustrated but when you have a show planned you know whats its like, just like what you are dealing with.

The worst part is i CANT eat, even drinking fluids make me feel sick... but im never sick? Im taking time out from training and i wont go back until im 100% healthy. Fvck me, doesnt it p1ss you off!!!

Im glad you are getting better though, slowly but surely....


----------



## supercell

lockstock said:


> Hi J,
> 
> As you know ive been ill too, some kind of back lash swine flu ive had then i got a cough like you have then i got sickness and dizzy spells making me feel p1ssed and sick all day. I took some meds and it went away but now its come back worse. Ive gone from 16.1 last friday to 15.6 today. Im really, really p1ssed off mate.
> 
> Could you ask Nic if peeps have come in the chemist with similar complaints? Im going to the docs for a blood test tomorrow (Im demanding one) as im not happy with what he tells me... Maybe im impatient and too frustrated but when you have a show planned you know whats its like, just like what you are dealing with.
> 
> The worst part is i CANT eat, even drinking fluids make me feel sick... but im never sick? Im taking time out from training and i wont go back until im 100% healthy. Fvck me, doesnt it p1ss you off!!!
> 
> Im glad you are getting better though, slowly but surely....


Hey P,

With the Swine flu, you have a greater liklihood of developing secondary symptoms, more particularly chest/sinus/upper airway infections.

As you are feeling generally unwell and also off your food, to me (and Nic) it would suggest that your chest infection may have gone a stage further and need stronger antibiotics. Although pnumonia is very unlikely it shouldn't be ruled out especially after this particular outbreak of flu.

But you should get some comfort in the way you are feeling is the way most are feeling even many weeks after the initial infection. Nic is seeing this on a daily basis, in fact a lad yesterday who came in is only now getting over all the secondary infections and he had Swine flu in July!!!!

Just make sure you drink plenty and get some 'productive' cough mixture if you are coughing up phlemn, if not then you can get codiene phosphate as this helps dry tickly coughs but be aware that it is addictive (in large doses) as it is part of the opiate family, so isn't an OTC med!!

You can get a cough mixture with it in, I have forgotten the name, but it is very effective and you can get it OTC in Boots or similar pharmacies.

Anyway I am still coughing and had my 4th night in a row in the spare room BUT I didn't cough anywhere near as much and generally feel like I am reaching the 'end'.....At bloody last.

Chin up mate, just goes to show how much of that weight is just water, so dont get down, it wont be hard earned tissue (or very little of it will be) It would all come off in the first week of dieting anyway so you are just giving it a helping hand!

Lil fat Jx


----------



## lockstock

Thanks for that comforting information matey x

Ive cancelled out all the obvious supplements as they wont be helping my immune system at all, neither will training so i guess i will just have to be patient... :yawn:

What did you think of the wkends NPC? I thought the light heavy winner (Seth Feroce) was awesome, great condition with very little to be picky about. A great contender for the 202!

Your thoughts sir?


----------



## supercell

Yes mate he was awesome and guess what? Neil 'Yoda' Hill got him ready!!! He was stoked when he text me early yesterday...Another pro!

IMO he should have got the overall as well but then I wasn't there so cant really comment just on pics.

Yeah he is stacked mate and will do VERY well indeed in the 202's. Another genetic freak!!

J


----------



## supercell

Update.

Today was chest and tri's and yet again, it was better than last week so things are definately going in the right direction.

The workout was as follows:-

*Incline dumbell press*

1x15 32kgs

1x12 40kgs

1x8 50kgs

1x7 50kgs

1x6 50kgs dropped to 1x5 40kgs dropped to 1x4 30kgs.

*Flye Machine*

1x12 10 holes

1x15 10 holes

1x10 12 holes dropped to 1x10 10 holes dropped to 1x10 8 holes

*Press Machine*

1x12 12 plates

1x10 14 plates

1x12 12 plates dropped to 1x6 8 plates

*Dips*

Narrow 1x12

Medium 1x12

Wide 1x12

*Triceps*

*Reverse pushdowns*

1x12

1x12

1x12

*Overhead rope ext*

1x12

1x12

1x12

Awesome pump and strength was excellent today as well as stamina which was improved fom last week.

All in all cant grumble. Diet has been bang on the last week or so and definately reaping the benefit from it.

Tomorrow is quads.

J


----------



## pob80

James are you doing any cardio at this point or any plans to work with Neil or any one leading in to your pro shows or are you doing it your own way this time G


----------



## supercell

pob80 said:


> James are you doing any cardio at this point or any plans to work with Neil or any one leading in to your pro shows or are you doing it your own way this time G


No mate, I haven't done any cardio since October 2008!!

Neil told me that he would help me some time ago although we haven't spoken about anything yet as both he and I have been busy over the last few weeks.

I know how to diet, that's not the issue, its the last 4 weeks really when it's time to get really low that I have issues with on my own, as most do.

J


----------



## supercell

Tues 24th November

*Quads*

*Leg extensions*

1x12 4

1x12 6

1x12 8

1x12 10

*Staggered leg press*

1x10, 1x10, 1x10 8 plates

1x10, 1x10, 1x10 10 plates

1x10, 1x10, 1x10 12 plates

*Walking Dbell lunges*

1x20 40kgs

1x20 40kgs

1x20 40kgs

*
Hack Squat*

1x12 4 plates

1x8 6 plates

Dropped weight down as felt twinge in glute/ham tie in

1x12 2 plates

Great workout today and phenominal pump. Feeling a lot more energised. Had an OK night's sleep last night after moving into spare room (yet again) at around 2am!!

My bodyweight is climbing nicely and I am feeling much fuller again, so much so that it is visually noticeable.

So all good in the Llewellin camp today.

J


----------



## Biggerdave

Nice looking workout buddy and glad to hear the illness may finally be on its last legs!

How long will you run this same set of exercises for? I know you change the order around but do you ever just throw something different if for a couple of weeks?


----------



## supercell

The exercises that I have chosen pretty much work all the areas they need to. By changing the order each week but trying to keep the weight the same whether its first or last is a great way of changing the intensity and keeping the exercsies challenging.

I will continue with this until I feel that I have exhausted all avenues but at the moment there is still huge mileage left in this workout with different combinations and weights almost limitless.

J


----------



## GHS

I watched you doing the staggered leg pressing on video James and just wondered why you did them this way instead on the conventional just over shoulder width apart method?


----------



## lockstock

supercell said:


> Yes mate he was awesome and guess what? Neil 'Yoda' Hill got him ready!!! He was stoked when he text me early yesterday...Another pro!
> 
> IMO he should have got the overall as well but then I wasn't there so cant really comment just on pics.
> 
> Yeah he is stacked mate and will do VERY well indeed in the 202's. Another genetic freak!!
> 
> J


Ha, that doesnt suprise me in the slightest! Good job on Yoda :thumbup1:

Is it me or is each year getting better in terms of talent?

Went to docs and my bp was 105/60, back on the meds etc so i will be fine in a few days. He wanted to know if i have any family probs and i said cancer, nearly everyone gets it. He isnt concerned about that but he wants to run tests on me in 3 weeks if im still feeling the same? I'll be o.k 

I know you aint a bad lookin lad but can you stop sending me 8x10 pictures of yourself to put above my bed, ha!

Thanks J


----------



## supercell

lockstock said:


> Ha, that doesnt suprise me in the slightest! Good job on Yoda :thumbup1:
> 
> Is it me or is each year getting better in terms of talent?
> 
> Went to docs and my bp was 105/60, back on the meds etc so i will be fine in a few days. He wanted to know if i have any family probs and i said cancer, nearly everyone gets it. He isnt concerned about that but he wants to run tests on me in 3 weeks if im still feeling the same? I'll be o.k
> 
> I know you aint a bad lookin lad but can you stop sending me 8x10 pictures of yourself to put above my bed, ha!
> 
> Thanks J


Haha, thought you'd like it but you told me it was for the misses side of the bed. :thumb:

Glad you are getting things sorted out P, you'll be right in a couple of weeks, just in time for the diet.

And yes the talent is getting deeper and deeper. All these guys that would have fallen by the wayside in the Open class have now got a legitimate chance of becoming a huge star within the 202 division.

It's great for the sport there is no question about that. :thumbup1:

J


----------



## supercell

GHS said:


> I watched you doing the staggered leg pressing on video James and just wondered why you did them this way instead on the conventional just over shoulder width apart method?


Try them mate, thats all I can say. Its very difficult to describe the lactic acid burn unless you have done them and done them properly! :thumbup1:

It's also a cracking exercise for those that need to excentuate the teardrop area of their quadriceps.

J


----------



## GHS

supercell said:


> Try them mate, thats all I can say. Its very difficult to describe the lactic acid burn unless you have done them and done them properly! :thumbup1:
> 
> It's also a cracking exercise for those that need to excentuate the teardrop area of their quadriceps.
> 
> J


 I'll give them a go next week James and report back :thumb:


----------



## Rebus

supercell said:


> No mate, I haven't done any cardio since October 2008!!
> 
> Neil told me that he would help me some time ago although we haven't spoken about anything yet as both he and I have been busy over the last few weeks.
> 
> I know how to diet, that's not the issue, its the last 4 weeks really when it's time to get really low that I have issues with on my own, as most do.
> 
> J


Tell me about that, just about every time a month out i ' panic diet ' and end up losing loads of muscle and look stringy. Its a reet bumma!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Rebus

supercell said:


> It says it in the part you have highlighted mate. You aren't still on low carbs are you?? LOL
> 
> "100 extra reps for TWO different bodyparts, 7 days a week"..... So 50 for each twice a day.
> 
> As for adding in fst-7, yes, I would say do either or, not both, as you would be overtraining.
> 
> J


Cheers for clarifying James.....Ha, you would think im on low carbs at times, lol. Im actualy doing a carb' cycling diet ago which im enjoying at the moment and seems to be working...

Its a bonus as ive always been, dare i say afraid of carbs and never realy relied on them, so this way i seem to be able to tolerate the high carb days..... :cool2:


----------



## supercell

My second cough free night and boy does it make a huge difference getting some sleep!!

I am travelling up to London today but will be back mid afternoon ready to attack hams and calves so I'll report back then.

Hope everyone has a good day. The sun's out here (first day for a while) which always makes me feel good and energised.

J


----------



## 1972troy

Hi mate.. looking well . good look with your prep im sure you will look awsome....

got some new kit coming in jan .. would be good to see you in the gym mate...


----------



## supercell

1972troy said:


> Hi mate.. looking well . good look with your prep im sure you will look awsome....
> 
> got some new kit coming in jan .. would be good to see you in the gym mate...


Hey buddy, good to see you over here. Hope you are managing to get some sleep with the new arrival!!

J


----------



## supercell

Thursday 26th November.

*Hams and Calves*

*Lying leg curls*

1x15

1x12

1x8

1x8

*Straight legged deads*

1x10 80kgs

1x10 120kgs

1x10 120kgs

*Standing leg curls*

1x12

1x12

1x10

1x8

1x8

*Seated calf raises*

1x15 30kgs

1x15 30kgs

1x15 40kgs

1x15 40kgs

*Standing calf raises*

1x15 stack

1x15 stack+20kgs

1x15 stack+20kgs

1x15 stack+20kgs

*Donkey calf raises*

1x15 stack

1x15 stack

1x15 stack

Another good session with a skin splitting pump esp on calves. Up to 19 inches on calves now, still another inch to hit bi's!!! Considering when I started competing in 2003 they were less than 15, they are coming on a treat.

A lot more output today and heavier weights so yet again a move forward from last week.

As of next week I am introducing glutamine, BCAA's, creatine MH, WMS and whey isolate as well as vits and mins. That will lead me into my diet phase with 4-5 good weeks of sound supplementation. It means any volumisation can occur before the weight and BF come down. Nothing worse than starting your diet and your bodyweight going up. Head fcuking from day 1 is not so good!!

Tomorrow is back and bi's and I'll be giving it my all. Basic solid movements like BOR's and chins will be the main exercises I think. Motivation is now sky high now I know what and when the end goal is.

J


----------



## 1972troy

yeah getting some broken sleep the little chap is feeding well ... up a couple of times a night but compared to being up all night peeing on the diet.... things are a breeze.. ha ha .. im sure you have already said but when is your first comp ?


----------



## supercell

1972troy said:


> yeah getting some broken sleep the little chap is feeding well ... up a couple of times a night but compared to being up all night peeing on the diet.... things are a breeze.. ha ha .. im sure you have already said but when is your first comp ?


I always said if you can follow the Llewellin diet and cardio schedule everything else in life is a breeze!!!

My first show is mid April in Orlando, Florida:thumb:

J


----------



## supercell

Update:-

Yesterday was shoulders. Good workout and used the free weight press behind neck (well down to ears) for our main compound movement. Fierce exercise and a good ache today.

Side lateral machine

1x15

1x15

1x15 stack

1x15 stack

Press behind neck

1x15 60kgs

1x12 70kgs

1x12 80kgs

1x12 80kgs

Rear delt (face down on incline bench) with dumbells

1x15 17kgs

1x15 21kgs

1x15 25kgs

Machine press

1x15 2 plates

1x15 2.5 plates

1x15 3 plates

Good strength on shoulders this week. Press behind neck absolutely fried my delts and will be a mainstay from now on in. Stronger on all the exercises today!!

J


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

is there any reason you dont use a full ROM on the behind neck press mate?


----------



## RyanClarke

Id say what he does is a full ROM, and any lower causes real stress on your shoulders.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

lol is that not the point tho mate using a full rom to hit all the muscle fibers?

i only do standing barbell press and cant really remember the last time i did behind neck press so i dont know how it feels going below ears when doing this exercise.


----------



## RyanClarke

Well getting it from your neck to your shoulders, is a bit risky for me. Well in my opinion.

Just as beneficial, and better for your joints. Only going to your ears. Theres no benefit to be had, lower then that...James might have a more scientific reason for you mate. Or a different reason all together :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

IMO going bringing the elbows below parelel to the floor starts to involve the triceps to much on most pressing movements. To ure ears sounds about right and as james is the pro id have to agree with him lol


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

cool il try it out mate i can imagine that i will be able to press much more weight doing this than a standing barbell press.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

hilly said:


> IMO going bringing the elbows below parelel to the floor starts to involve the triceps to much on most pressing movements. To ure ears sounds about right and as james is the pro id have to agree with him lol


yeah im not disagreeing with him just trying to find out why he dose it mate.


----------



## hilly

yeh i no pal thats why i explained my thoughts first.

sorry for hijacking thread james.


----------



## supercell

Its cool guys and a good question.

I do it because any lower than ears just brings the RC's in too much which can unduely stress them and cause RC injuries. Just to top of ears activates the medial delts perfectly without the risk of injury. Its the only exercise I do in the gym which isn't a full ROM.

If done correctly and slowly it will hit delts like no other compound...Try it guys and tell me what you think.

J


----------



## supercell

Saturday 28th November 2009

Back

Bent over barbell rows

1x15 60kg

1x15 120kg

1x10 140kg

1x10 140kg

1x8 150kg Personal best

chins and lat pull downs (biset)

1x8 then 1x10

1x8 then 1x8

1x6 plus 10 short movement chins then 1x10

Rope pulls

3x15 increasing weight each set.

Short and sweet workout today but got a great pump (still feels pumped 10 hours on!!) Pleased with strength today. Workout partner set me 3x6 with 140 on rows so decided to smash that. Next week he's playing catch up!!!

All in all a very good weeks training and eating so really pleased.

J


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

supercell said:


> Its cool guys and a good question.
> 
> I do it because any lower than ears just brings the RC's in too much which can unduely stress them and cause RC injuries. Just to top of ears activates the medial delts perfectly without the risk of injury. Its the only exercise I do in the gym which isn't a full ROM.
> 
> If done correctly and slowly it will hit delts like no other compound...Try it guys and tell me what you think.
> 
> J


cool il deffo check them out. would you say im best to replace these with my normal press movement whats standing barbell press or do you think i could benifit from doing both as my sholders aint my strongest point.

cheers.


----------



## supercell

Bazooka Tooth said:


> cool il deffo check them out. would you say im best to replace these with my normal press movement whats standing barbell press or do you think i could benifit from doing both as my sholders aint my strongest point.
> 
> cheers.


I would just integrate them into your normal routine. Perhaps try 4 weeks of press behind and then 4 weeks of your normal compound exercise. The body gets used to exercises and rep ranges very quickly via adaptation.

For a brief guide check out my new column in the next issue of the Beef titled "Low reps or high reps, it's your call"

J


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> I would just integrate them into your normal routine. Perhaps try 4 weeks of press behind and then 4 weeks of your normal compound exercise. The body gets used to exercises and rep ranges very quickly via adaptation.
> 
> For a brief guide check out my new column in the next issue of the Beef titled "Low reps or high reps, it's your call"
> 
> J


Interesting as Ive got one as well touting benefits of high reps lol


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> Interesting as Ive got one as well touting benefits of high reps lol


Indeed. You know as well as I do Tom, there are many ways to skin a cat, as they say. Unfortunately injuries are often the reason that many bodybuilders turn to higher rep training but unfortunately it's 'after the horse has bolted' as those injuries may not have occurred if more 'restraint' had been given in earlier years.

If higher rep training can give lighter relief every month or two then we can all, hopefully, keep going for longer in this sport we love.

J


----------



## supercell

Update. Monday 30th November 2009.

*Chest and triceps*

*Cable crossovers.*

1x15

1x15

7x12 FST-7 stylee

*Incline Dbell press*

1x12 35kgs

1x12 40kgs

1x10 46kgs

1x8 50kgs

Pleased with these as I had pre fatigued with fst-7

*Flat press machine*

1x12

1x12

1x12

1x10 dropped to 1x6 dropped to 1x6

*Seated tri ext machine*

4x12

*Rope pushdowns*

4x15

Again a great workout. Good energy levels and great pump. Strength was excellent today and felt like I could have kept going all day. :thumb:

I took some photos today and the next ones will be the day before I start my diet at the beginning of Jan 2010. Weight was exactly 15st 4lbs or 97kgs this morning.

Nicely volumised now and in 4 weeks will be ready to start the diet from good place. Had a good weekend of clean eating too. Cough pretty much gone now and firing on all cylinders! :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

bloody eck james....looking hooooge


----------



## mick_the_brick

Big pics James - thanks for sharing


----------



## Rudedog

Looking mahoooosive


----------



## Jacko89

Looking huge mate!


----------



## 1972troy

quality beef mate .... freaky triceps!!!!


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

supercell said:


> I would just integrate them into your normal routine. Perhaps try 4 weeks of press behind and then 4 weeks of your normal compound exercise. The body gets used to exercises and rep ranges very quickly via adaptation.
> 
> For a brief guide check out my new column in the next issue of the Beef titled "Low reps or high reps, it's your call"
> 
> J


cheers mate it's good that we have a pro athlete on the fourm willing to answer our question's just 1 more mate where can i buy beef magazine?


----------



## strange_days

Bazooka Tooth said:


> cheers mate it's good that we have a pro athlete on the fourm willing to answer our question's just 1 more mate where can i buy beef magazine?


See here mate http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/79880-beef-mag-online-version.html


----------



## jjb1

im sure your legs (quads) look bigger than in your last bulked photos

do you think they have improved?

p.s your arms are massive they almost loose shape when bulked 

my tp gets the same thing when just slightly bulked


----------



## lockstock

Nice pics!

Your triceps are crazy, bet you aint heard of that before... They start from the elbows, id die for that. Bodyfat has dropped too, most noticably in the back double bi as you can see whats what AND you are STILL gaining weight.

God job J, miles to go yet but i like what i see! :thumbup1:

Cant wait until you reach the final look just like when you turned pro, shocking condition and with more mass and the same condition to come in early 2010... Mmm, its gonna interesting in the 202 division.

Ive doubled my stack of Revels and Skittles in my ultimate quest to beat your ass :lol:


----------



## supercell

Everything is about the same as last time. Conditioning is slightly better and skin folds are down a little.

Arms are around 20.5 inches now and are roughly the same size as my head LOL.

It would be nice to reach around 15st 7lbs before xmas but I'm happy with where I am to start my diet phase in Jan.

J


----------



## supercell

lockstock said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> Your triceps are crazy, bet you aint heard of that before... They start from the elbows, id die for that. Bodyfat has dropped too, most noticably in the back double bi as you can see whats what AND you are STILL gaining weight.
> 
> God job J, miles to go yet but i like what i see! :thumbup1:
> 
> Cant wait until you reach the final look just like when you turned pro, shocking condition and with more mass and the same condition to come in early 2010... Mmm, its gonna interesting in the 202 division.
> 
> Ive doubled my stack of Revels and Skittles in my ultimate quest to beat your ass :lol:


Hey big P,

You always bring a smile to my face fella.

That's all I am aiming for mate; a fuller physique with extreme conditioning. If I am going to get a look in I HAVE to be razor, simple as that. It's still all about conditioning with me, whatever my weight!!

J


----------



## GHS

Looking massive James.

Things are coming in nicely to start in January.

Have you struggle to focus this year knowing you didn't have any contests to prep for or was it nice to have a break and a decent off season to add some mass?

I assume it was a bit of both but would love to hear your views.


----------



## supercell

GHS said:


> Looking massive James.
> 
> Things are coming in nicely to start in January.
> 
> Have you struggle to focus this year knowing you didn't have any contests to prep for or was it nice to have a break and a decent off season to add some mass?
> 
> I assume it was a bit of both but would love to hear your views.


Yes it was a complete struggle to motivate myself and was one of the reasons I submerged myself so much in my clients and their goals.

I'm an all or nothing kind of character and need goals in order to thrive.

Saying that I have had a lovely year with my wife and shared many happy times which may not have been possible had I been competing.

My head is now completely focused on the job in hand and I know that I will bring the best I have ever done by April, that I am very confident of.

Remember too that my off season only started around 4-6 weeks ago, the rest of this year has been spent 'off' shall we say, to give myself a break from the rigours of bodybuilding. That in mind, I am very pleased where I am now having gained around 20lbs in the short off season I have had. It just goes to show that taking time away from bodybuilding can be a good thing, not a bad thing for making gains. :thumbup1:

Thanks for your support mate.

J


----------



## GHS

supercell said:


> Yes it was a complete struggle to motivate myself and was one of the reasons I submerged myself so much in my clients and their goals.
> 
> I'm an all or nothing kind of character and need goals in order to thrive.
> 
> Saying that I have had a lovely year with my wife and shared many happy times which may not have been possible had I been competing.
> 
> My head is now completely focused on the job in hand and I know that I will bring the best I have ever done by April, that I am very confident of.
> 
> Thanks for your support mate.
> 
> J


 Thanks for the reply mate.

I know your hungry for it.

Thanks for keeping this updated.

Look forward to following your journey :thumbup1:

Will you be working with anyone during your prep?

The last few weeks perhaps?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

strange_days_uk said:


> See here mate http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/79880-beef-mag-online-version.html


dude thats a ball ache reading it online.

can i not subscribe to it.


----------



## supercell

GHS said:


> Thanks for the reply mate.
> 
> I know your hungry for it.
> 
> Thanks for keeping this updated.
> 
> Look forward to following your journey :thumbup1:
> 
> Will you be working with anyone during your prep?
> 
> The last few weeks perhaps?


Yes, I'll be working with Neil Hill again next year. I know that together we will bring my best to my first pro show.

J


----------



## harlow

James,

Are you still doing the 50/50 for chest? If so how are you finding it?


----------



## supercell

harlow said:


> James,
> 
> Are you still doing the 50/50 for chest? If so how are you finding it?


Yes I am and I am finding it a great addition to my chest training. The proof in the pudding will be in mid April when I stand on stage.

J


----------



## supercell

*Tuesday 1st Dec 2009*

*Quads*

*Leg extensions*

1x15 4

1x15 6

1x12 8

1x10 10

1x6 12 droped to 11 for 6 reps dropped to 10 for another 6 reps

Personal best on the leg extensions. Legs were smashed after doing these. The pump was severe and couldn't bend legs!

*Staggered leg press*

3x30 8 plates

Slow reps on these this week hence the lower weight. Couldn't wait to get out of the seat after the 30th rep. Legs on fire!

*Hack squat*

1x12 2 plates

1x10 4 plates

1x6 6 plates droped to 1x6 on 4 plates dropped to 1x6 on 2 plates.

Different variation on this one this week with feet completely glued together and low down on plate. Felt it in the medial quad and also high up on the quad too. Again severe pump as reps were slow again and almost cramping after.

*Walking dbell lunges*

3x20 38kgs

Completely finished me off. Had difficulty walking back up the stairs to my office. Been sat down since and am dreading going back down again.

Great workout today. Felt strong and healthy, no coughing but did take my inhaler prior to exercise.


----------



## GHS

Any reason for not havng squats in there James?


----------



## supercell

GHS said:


> Any reason for not havng squats in there James?


Dont find them beneficial. They hit my adductors and my ass rather than my quads directly. I find hacks the king of quad exercises, closely followed by lunges.

J


----------



## DRED

i think i will be givin lunges a go on friday, i will wait till its not so busy so knowone can see me make an **** of myself.....

i dont think its as easy as it looks...


----------



## GHS

On a side note,

I have been watching the Ministry vids from the link on the new UKBFF wesbite...

Man there are some massive guys down there and great insperation.

I will deffinetely be coming up in the new year. I'd love to meet Steve and yourself and any of the other guys that are about.


----------



## supercell

GHS said:


> On a side note,
> 
> I have been watching the Ministry vids from the link on the new UKBFF wesbite...
> 
> Man there are some massive guys down there and great insperation.
> 
> I will deffinetely be coming up in the new year. I'd love to meet Steve and yourself and any of the other guys that are about.


Be good to see you. Yeah, its a great place with a good vibe. The best time is a saturday as the strongmen do their training from around lunchtime onwards. I'm always here on sat either seeing clients or training or both!!

J


----------



## supercell

DRED said:


> i think i will be givin lunges a go on friday, i will wait till its not so busy so knowone can see me make an **** of myself.....
> 
> i dont think its as easy as it looks...


There is a stability issue when you first start with lunges but once you get the hang of them you'll be fine and reap the benefits.

Let us know when you are doing them and we'll make sure you are doing them properly:thumbup1:

J


----------



## GHS

supercell said:


> Be good to see you. Yeah, its a great place with a good vibe. The best time is a saturday as the strongmen do their training from around lunchtime onwards. I'm always here on sat either seeing clients or training or both!!
> 
> J


 Great stuff mate.

P.S. You can't break dance for sh*t :lol:


----------



## jw007

supercell said:


> Dont find them beneficial. They hit my adductors and my ass rather than my quads directly. I find hacks the king of quad exercises, closely followed by lunges.
> 
> J


Dont you have to actually "do" squats to ascertain they hit your bum rather than your quads:whistling:

I think your scared:lol: :lol:

Anycase, your ar5e is lacking IMO

J

xxx


----------



## supercell

jw007 said:


> Dont you have to actually "do" squats to ascertain they hit your bum rather than your quads:whistling:
> 
> I think your scared:lol: :lol:
> 
> Anycase, your ar5e is lacking IMO
> 
> J
> 
> xxx


Ah Mr JW, welcome.

Indeed you do and I have

Yes I am, very.

No its not but then I guess you are a good judge of the male ar5e. :whistling:

ps My arms are bigger than yours and that includes your arm and the cast surrounding it. I do however hope you make a speedy recovery. :thumbup1:

Jxx


----------



## jw007

supercell said:


> Ah Mr JW, welcome.
> 
> Always a pleasure, you know that
> 
> Indeed you do and I have
> 
> And I for one believe you:whistling:
> 
> Yes I am, very.
> 
> I suggest Tren or upping dose :thumbup1:
> 
> No its not but then I guess you are a good judge of the male ar5e. :whistling:
> 
> Yes, I am a good judge which is why i feel qualified to comment:thumb:
> 
> ps My arms are bigger than yours and that includes your arm and the cast surrounding it. I do however hope you make a speedy recovery. :thumbup1:
> 
> Yes they are bigger in diameter, but mine are considerably longer:lol:
> 
> mwah xxx
> 
> Jxx


----------



## supercell

I couldn't possibly comment on your third answer. :whistling:

As for longer arms, did said deadlift also dislocate both shoulders? I just have visions of your knuckles dragging along the floor dirtying your pristine cast.

Poor JW

However, I do love you. :thumbup1:

Jxx


----------



## Dagman72

supercell said:


> There is a stability issue when you first start with lunges but once you get the hang of them you'll be fine and reap the benefits.
> 
> Let us know when you are doing them and we'll make sure you are doing them properly:thumbup1:
> 
> J


Great exercise, love doing the walking lunges - absolute killer but god the acid buid up in your quads is a killer (but amazing pump).

I introduced them after I saw JL do them in his DVD :thumb:

Does look like a great gym


----------



## supercell

Update. 2nd Dec 2009

Well today is wednesday and so far I have had a very relaxing day. Good really as quads are in bits, a real deep soreness stretching from top to bottom.

Got up at 7am for some BCAA's and Glutamine then back to bed till 9am!! Then had breakie and then 5 whole eggs on toast about 12pm.

Day off training today and going into Maidstone to have a meeting with a girl called Becka this afternoon about her masters degree project. She wants to document a bodybuilders preparation for a show with both photos and words so we are just getting together today to throw some ideas around. Its a great opportunity for me to get superb photographic documentation of my transformation from fat to shredded over the course of 15 weeks. Something to look back on in future years. Plus I am helping her out, so we both gain.

She has photographed me numerous times over the last 3 years and the quality of her work never ceases to amaze me. She recently displayed her work in London in the summer of which one of her peices was a life size picture of me just after the UK's in 2008. Its a great pic and one that created a fair amount of interest especially as I was there nice and fat standing next to it!!!

It feels great to feel 100% healthy again and means the next 4 weeks will be very productive both training and diet wise.

J


----------



## T.F.

Do you have access/the right to post the pic you're referring to James? Be cool to see it.

Soudns like a win/win situation for both of you, though i bet not many people get the chance to work with someone like yourself for their uni project so i'm sure she's delighted you're kind enough to help her out.


----------



## supercell

T.F. said:


> Do you have access/the right to post the pic you're referring to James? Be cool to see it.
> 
> Soudns like a win/win situation for both of you, though i bet not many people get the chance to work with someone like yourself for their uni project so i'm sure she's delighted you're kind enough to help her out.


Here is the link to her site

www.rebecca-andrews.co.uk

You should find the image in there.

J


----------



## mick_the_brick

Here's a direct link James..

Very nice work 

http://www.rebecca-andrews.co.uk/bodybuilding%20seriesjames.html


----------



## T.F.

Looking f*ckin awesome mate! Cheers for the link too Mick :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell

All her work is done in the 'traditional' way using film and darkroom techniques. Some may say behind the times but the excitment of developing and seeing how they turn out is a great part of her photography.


----------



## Dagman72

She definately has a eye for photography, great photo of a great body


----------



## Haimer

This has been an excellent read and you are trying some interesting techniques which are very helpful.

Swine flu leaves a flaw in your immune system, it is awful. I had it in June & then in November I had Glandular Fever followed by a brief spell of flu just last week. I will be upping Vit C intake and trying that honey so I would just be careful J.

I watched your DVD several times whilst I was ill and it is a great watch. Despite all your set backs you have had in this past year, you continue to come back stronger & with just as much determination, I wish you all the best in your future shows & will continue to read this and be a keen support of yours.


----------



## becka

hi everyone, this is Becka (photographer) never posted on here before, but james said to me he mentioned the project on here, and i was grinning like a cheshire cat... its so nice to see my work and idea being mentioned

so thankyou

and thankyou for your compliments of my work

the website, and this is not boasting here, but the site does not give the bodybuilding images justice, i need to fix my site so that my work can show its full potential and what amazing athletes i have photographed such as james, darren ball and lynn gray amongst many more...

which will at some point be uploaded in near future.

This documentary of james is going to be such an amazing and privileged experience to be part of, and i cannot wait to get this going....

ABOUT ME:

I train myself and hope to compete either late next yr 2010, or 2011, which is after my MA, after listening to James's advice on this goal i wish to achieve, its more logical to look at 2011, and using 2010 to the fullest of improving and getting in good shape prepped for the show.

any who... enough of me....

thanks again!

Becka


----------



## T.F.

Welcome along, fantastic photos on your website, you have a talent, undoubtedly.

All the best with your project, and your bodybuilding goals.


----------



## supercell

Hi Becka and thanks for coming on to the board. I cant wait to start, I think it will be good for me to see the change and transformation not just physically but also psychologically as we discussed yesterday.

I know that Nicki will have a few choice words to say towards the end I am sure!!!

Jxx


----------



## supercell

*Update Thursday 3rd Dec 2009*

*Back and Bi's*

*Bent over rows*

1x15 100kg

1x12 120kg

1x10 140kg

1x8 160kg and a *PB!!*

Felt really strong on these and got psyched right up for the last set. Not like me but something inside took over!!

*Chins*

1x10

1x10

1x8 plus 2 assisted

Pleased with these as I am a lot heavier now and especially after the heavy bent rows

*Narrow grip pulldowns*

1x12 80kgs

1x10 90kgs

1x8 100kgs

Pretty much spent after the first 2 exercises but again a good weight and form was excellent

*Rope pulls*

3x15 pyramided weight up to heavier than ever gone before

*Single arms preecher curls* (plate loaded)

1x15 10kgs

1x15 20kgs

1x8 30kgs (had to do these separately as both together was just too heavy)

That was me done, only 3 sets on bi's but I was fooked from the previous exercises. Bi's have never been a massive priority. I didn't really train them last week either.

Great workout but had a alot of acid reflux going on which I can only attribute to an ECA stack I took prior to training. Haven't used for ages and caffeine does nasty things to me!!! However saying that I was fcuking strong today!!

Tomorrow is shoulders, bring it on!!!!

J


----------



## M_at

Hi Becka - that's a stunning picture.

And just as much congrats to James for the hard work to get to that condition


----------



## jjb1

how much do you bend into the bent over rows james?

is this more of a dorian style


----------



## strange_days

160kg bent over row is immense James ! Congrats !

Been watching some of the vids of you on youtube, and some of the ministry of muscle tv. It does look like you guys have a good laugh which must make all the hard work that little bit easier.

Can you tell me much about your 1 step ahead dvd ? I'm quite interested in it..

James


----------



## Dagman72

DVD is 19.99 for his site - worth every penny.


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> how much do you bend into the bent over rows james?
> 
> is this more of a dorian style


45% and pull right into below the umbilical. Grip shoulder width apart. Absolutely blitz's them!!

J


----------



## supercell

strange_days_uk said:


> 160kg bent over row is immense James ! Congrats !
> 
> Been watching some of the vids of you on youtube, and some of the ministry of muscle tv. It does look like you guys have a good laugh which must make all the hard work that little bit easier.
> 
> Can you tell me much about your 1 step ahead dvd ? I'm quite interested in it..
> 
> Simon


It follows me from 8 weeks out into the UK Finals in 2008 where I won the middleweights and the overall.

Can get it at www.mesomorphosis.co.uk priced £19.99 inc postage

J


----------



## supercell

Dagman72 said:


> DVD is 19.99 for his site - worth every penny.


Thanks dude

J


----------



## supercell

Update Sat 5th Dec 2009

*Hams and Calves*

*Lying curls*

1x12

1x10

1x8

1x15

*Straight legged deads*

1x12 100kgs

1x10 120kgs

1x8 160kgs

*Single leg curls*

1x12

1x10

1x8 (stack)

*Standing calf raises*

1x15 stack plus 40kgs

1x15 stack plus 40kgs

1x5 fast 1x5 super slow 1x5 fast stack plus 40kgs

*Seated calf raise*

1x15 30kgs

1x15 50kgs

1x15 70kgs

*Donkey calf raise*

1x15 stack

1x15 stack

Very fased paced workout. Took Dale (from Creative Ecco) through his paces. Calves cramped afterwards when I got up from desk, gonna be very sore. looking forward to tomorrow off as worked really hard in the gym this week. Every muscle has been hit perfectly.

J


----------



## kirkelliott

sounds like a gd week bud .... how long is your contest prep normally?


----------



## musclefox

Ive had the pleasure of experiencing one of James calf sessions, was only sore for 11 days!!!!


----------



## forddee

How are you finding any DOM's you get/ do you have a main body part that suffers badly from it ?

Daz


----------



## carly

Just been reading this thread, im excited for you, what an experience its going to be, bet your so excited!! fantastic read and some great training methods which I'll have to try, thank you for the indepth blog, really is motivational xx


----------



## Fivos

supercell said:


> All her work is done in the 'traditional' way using film and darkroom techniques. Some may say behind the times but the excitment of developing and seeing how they turn out is a great part of her photography.


James maybe behind the time but I only converted to DSLR in early 2008. Before that i did all my delveloping at home in my darkroom. It really is the only real way to learn the in and outs of photography. etc..i think every photographer should try this process.

Good luck to you both

Fivos


----------



## supercell

kirkelliott said:


> sounds like a gd week bud .... how long is your contest prep normally?


I normally allow around 14 weeks but it will be 15 for my first show in April

J


----------



## supercell

forddee said:


> How are you finding any DOM's you get/ do you have a main body part that suffers badly from it ?
> 
> Daz


My back, quads and calves are normally the worst. I trained back on thursday and its still a little tender today, it was hanging until ysterday. Calves are very sore today from saturday and hams are tight too.

Basically I get them everywhere except really shoulders and arms. I have to absolutely obliterate arms and shoulders to feel any soreness. Press behind head is the only excersise for shoulders that gives me DOM's

J


----------



## supercell

carly said:


> Just been reading this thread, im excited for you, what an experience its going to be, bet your so excited!! fantastic read and some great training methods which I'll have to try, thank you for the indepth blog, really is motivational xx


Thanks I really apprecaite the words. Hope you are all well and good. I want to come up to Colchester possibly this week to see Scott and co at Hercs, you gonna be around or are you working?

J


----------



## supercell

Fivos said:


> James maybe behind the time but I only converted to DSLR in early 2008. Before that i did all my delveloping at home in my darkroom. It really is the only real way to learn the in and outs of photography. etc..i think every photographer should try this process.
> 
> Good luck to you both
> 
> Fivos


Thanks mate, hope all is well and good in N London town.

J


----------



## carly

supercell said:


> Thanks I really apprecaite the words. Hope you are all well and good. I want to come up to Colchester possibly this week to see Scott and co at Hercs, you gonna be around or are you working?
> 
> J


I can come up on friday afternoons, havent seen Scott n Co for ages so be good to see every1!!!


----------



## supercell

I'll be busy this friday with clients so will be hoping to get up there tomorrow (thurs). I'll be up again tho, prob once some of the lard has gone. I feel another shoot coming on!?

J


----------



## supercell

Bit behind with my updates. Monday was chest and tri's

Good session, trained with a new client from Bristol called Rob who is looking to do the London and SE show in May next year. Pushed each other well and felt V strong.

Incline Dbell Press

1x15 35kgs

1x12 40kgs

1x10 46kgs

1x7 55kgs PB

1x10 40kgs

Seated Flye Machine

1x15 10

1x12 11

1x10 12

Seated Press Machine

1x12 12

1x10 14

1x12 12

Cable Crossovers

1x15 Pause and squeeze

1x15 Pause and squeeze

Triceps

Rope pushdowns

1x15

1x15

1x15

Machine Ext

1x12

1x12

1x12

Absolutely fried after and a massive pump too. Strongest I have EVER been on chest this week, so all going good!!

Bad DOM's afterwards too, only now easing up and that was on monday.

Taking my BCAA's religiously now along with my glutmaine and creatine. Def noticed more pumps and better recovery and strength, so all good.

J


----------



## supercell

Quads.

This was meant to be yesterday's workout but my hams were still a little sore so decided to give them an extra days rest.

Anyway trained with Dale today from Creative Ecco and for a little fcuker, he's strong but he did feel a little sick at the end but then so did I. 10/10 from Dale tho. One of the few that has done what I have asked of them and some!!

Walking Lunges

1x20 34kgs

1x20 50kgs

1x20 50kgs

Leg Extensions

1x15 6

1x12 8

1x10 10

1x6 12 dropped to 1x8 9 dropped to 1x8 5

Hack Squats (feet together)

1x15 2 plates

1x12 4 plates

1x10 5 plates

Staggered Leg Press

1x36 8 plates

1x36 8 plates

1x36 9 plates

Pump again was unreal and painful. Stairs an issue again as well as cramp when walk for first few steps. Great session and set the day up well!!

J


----------



## forddee

Is your new client posting on UKM ?

Bristol is not far from me


----------



## 1972troy

looks like the training is going well mate.... pbs coming thick and fast!! any changes to the diet apart from supps.. pizza cheesecake.. lol .


----------



## Dagman72

J, having your feet together on the hack squat - does that benefit the legs more and if so in what way than feet apart.

Started doing hack squats again and feel them more than normal squats.

Thanks


----------



## supercell

1972troy said:


> looks like the training is going well mate.... pbs coming thick and fast!! any changes to the diet apart from supps.. pizza cheesecake.. lol .


Well monday was chest day and today was quads, both areas I feel I need to work on so I always eat more cals. That meant a chicken wrap and large fries along with a can of full fat Dr P on both days. Oh and I have arranged to go to my parents tonight and I know I will have an outrageous feed there too!!

Apart from that nothing new:whistling: :lol: :beer:

Hope you and the family are well mate?

J


----------



## supercell

forddee said:


> Is your new client posting on UKM ?
> 
> Bristol is not far from me


Dont think so mate

J


----------



## supercell

Dagman72 said:


> J, having your feet together on the hack squat - does that benefit the legs more and if so in what way than feet apart.
> 
> Started doing hack squats again and feel them more than normal squats.
> 
> Thanks


I find in hits the medial part of the quad a lot better as well as the upper portion of the quad, near the hip, which is where I feel I need a little more thickness. 4 weeks close then 4 weeks with feet at right angles to one another and heels together; that smashes the outer sweep!! One that Kimberley showed me years ago and works a treat/

J


----------



## becka

thanks James! i cannot wait to start either! will email you soon, just been doing test shoot today for this project, and also been editing images of humphrey taking forever to do them all, lol! hopefully will be finished soon....

thankyou also to members on here for the welcome on this board

xx


----------



## Fivos

Talking about Humphrey i thought he was unlucky not to place..

Here a couple of pics of him on stage



















Fivos


----------



## carly

supercell said:


> I'll be busy this friday with clients so will be hoping to get up there tomorrow (thurs). I'll be up again tho, prob once some of the lard has gone. I feel another shoot coming on!?
> 
> J


its just cushioning it'll soon go hahaha!! Yep sure be cool to shoot again, this time I WILL be in shape hahaha!! :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## supercell

Fivos said:


> Talking about Humphrey i thought he was unlucky not to place..
> 
> Here a couple of pics of him on stage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fivos


I agree mate, he was unlucky but it was the best condition he had ever been in and that's all we can do when we work with someone for the first time.

He'd love those shots Fivos.

J


----------



## supercell

becka said:


> thanks James! i cannot wait to start either! will email you soon, just been doing test shoot today for this project, and also been editing images of humphrey taking forever to do them all, lol! hopefully will be finished soon....
> 
> thankyou also to members on here for the welcome on this board
> 
> xx


Ok cool. I know the lads are wanting them! They are both coming down on wednesday next week so if poss I need to collect on wed or earlier.

Many thanks and speak soon.

J


----------



## supercell

carly said:


> its just cushioning it'll soon go hahaha!! Yep sure be cool to shoot again, this time I WILL be in shape hahaha!! :thumb: :rockon:


Hardly out of shape last time babe. Got to say those pics of you on Hercules Gym wall are incredible, especially the one by the sea, I love that shot! :thumbup1:

Jx


----------



## supercell

I visited Hercules Gym yesterday to catch up with the crew there and also take in a back and bi's workout. Always train well in a different environment.

Chins

1x12

1x10

1x10

1x10

Best showing on chins to date since restarting them. No tendon issues at all now, all seem to have miraculously healed!!

Bent over rows

1x15 100kg

1x12 140kg

1x10 160kg

1x10 140kg

Good showing on these too. Best to date. Back was already in bits

Close grip pulldowns

1x12

1x12

1x10

Dumbell pullovers

1x15 35kg

1x15 35kg

1x12 35kg

Big stretch, arms straighter and hips nice and low. Cant beat this for a stretch on the lats and the serratus.

Preecher curl machine

1x12

1x10

1x15 super slow light weight

Bi's were already smoked then went onto do...

Standing dumbell curls

1x12

1x12

1x12 all with 15kg dbells, again all super slow and strict

That was me done. Great pump, no niggly injuries to worry about just good old fashioned hard honest training in a great gym.

Big thanks to Scott and Co for making me feel so welcome

J


----------



## Judas

Hi James, just wondering who actually won the hat throwing contest? Between you and the other guy! I saw Steve got lucky 

I love watching the Ministry of Muscle videos, keep it up man. I might have to get my skinny ass down there one day!


----------



## dogue

Did this routine Thursday and I am still having serious issues walking!

...thanks James 



supercell said:


> Quads.
> 
> This was meant to be yesterday's workout but my hams were still a little sore so decided to give them an extra days rest.
> 
> Anyway trained with Dale today from Creative Ecco and for a little fcuker, he's strong but he did feel a little sick at the end but then so did I. 10/10 from Dale tho. One of the few that has done what I have asked of them and some!!
> 
> Walking Lunges
> 
> 1x20 34kgs
> 
> 1x20 50kgs
> 
> 1x20 50kgs
> 
> Leg Extensions
> 
> 1x15 6
> 
> 1x12 8
> 
> 1x10 10
> 
> 1x6 12 dropped to 1x8 9 dropped to 1x8 5
> 
> Hack Squats (feet together)
> 
> 1x15 2 plates
> 
> 1x12 4 plates
> 
> 1x10 5 plates
> 
> Staggered Leg Press
> 
> 1x36 8 plates
> 
> 1x36 8 plates
> 
> 1x36 9 plates
> 
> Pump again was unreal and painful. Stairs an issue again as well as cramp when walk for first few steps. Great session and set the day up well!!
> 
> J


----------



## nitrogen

supercell said:


> I agree mate, he was unlucky but it was the best condition he had ever been in and that's all we can do when we work with someone for the first time.
> 
> He'd love those shots Fivos.
> 
> J


sorry to kidnapp your thread James. I;ve known Humphrey for years, and I believe he was robbed this time. he is extremely dedicated and works very hard. shame he didń;t place higher. He needs to be showing his face more on the uk bb scene to place better, in my opinion.


----------



## chris jenkins

Nice log James, I think I'm going to go down to Hercules gym to train. Looks fantastic, my cup of tea. I'm going to follow this log to help my own training


----------



## Rebus

nitrogen said:


> sorry to kidnapp your thread James. I;ve known Humphrey for years, and I believe he was robbed this time. he is extremely dedicated and works very hard. shame he didń;t place higher. He needs to be showing his face more on the uk bb scene to place better, in my opinion.


But isnt that wrong though....You should be judged on the shown, not how popular you are etc....


----------



## forddee

I can 2nd in the show and that just how it is,life goes on and the next show comes round,with more things to work on and other peoples views to take in and read up on.

I had a nice chat with Humphrey back satge on the day and he is a great lad,and from what i have been told has come along way and has not got to the end of his road yet and is up and coming Body Builder.

All the best Daz


----------



## Ex-SRD

Good journal, James. Just popping in to catch up on what you're up to. All well?


----------



## Fatboy80

Hi James, very inspirational journal. Quick question re the hack squat. Do you go all the way down, or just to parrallel? As heard a guy in the gym say that going all the way down brings a form of resting at the bottom of the movement? Referring to the hack squat machine here btw.

Thanks

Dom


----------



## supercell

Hi Guys,

Sorry its been a while since I have posted on here but been fairly busy with one thing and another, well ok mainly enjoying myself and having a good time!!!

This year has been a tough year for me with one thing and another so I thought what the hell and throw caution to the wind a bit and thats exactly what I have done.

I have partied fairly hard the last couple of weeks and TBH its something I haven't done for nearly 7 years. Now I am not an advocate of drinking and getting sh1t faced but I actually really missed it. Mny of you probably know that I had a bit of an issue with drink during my 20's so have been very good over the last decade to avoid alcohol like the plague!! However letting my hair down with my wife was exactly what I needed to get it all out of my system before the diet starts in Jan.

I have still been training hard and eating well and have still managed to increase my strength a little and improve on my conditioning so I am happy, in fact very happy where I am at.

I haven't missed one single session although I have to put my hand up after last fridays 10 hour drinking session I didn't eat what I should have on the saturday and instead looked to Maccy D's and Dominos for my nutrition.

I hope this goes to show that I am human and from time to time I have to let it all out before I can carry on and be my focused self. It has opened my eyes over the last 3 weeks to a lot of things, not only in my life as a whole but also bodybuilding too in a good way.

So with just under 2 weeks to go now until I start my diet, its starting to get very real and my focused head is very much in evidence. I started filming my new dvd yesterday and went up to Krunch gym, just off the M25 to train with Neale and his training partner Chris (who strangely enough I competed against in my first timers show back in 2003).

I have also decided, although a little more costly, to shoot the whole of the DVD in HD, so it will be available on Blueray at the end of the year (dont know if that has been done yet by a UK BBer?) so I am quite excited by that.

J


----------



## hilly

haha i feel ya on leting ure hair down james. I have been as good as gold most of this year but last weekend i had a good weekend out and about and will do the same new years eve then its back to the grind.

have a good xmas pal.


----------



## forddee

Thank god for that i can go out get loads of xmas booze in ,but i will only drink from 12pm-10am, 10 hours like you have been :lol: .

HD,DVD Sounds and will be a must see this one.

I also will be back on track in Jan as it looks like the EPF show will be on next year in Oct,which i wish to win .

Have a good xmas Daz


----------



## supercell

Yeah 10 hours, not good. Rolled out of the bar at 6am and onto a duvet on the floor at 6.30. Was a fcuking good night tho with the boys.

J


----------



## matt p

10 hour drinking sesh dont know how you managed it pal?

I have not drank any alcohol this year, not to prove anything to anyone or myself it's just that i dont particulary enjoy the effects or the taste, however i had a glass of wine on Sunday with the GF over a meal, i felt proper tipsy like! to be fair it was quite a big glass lol!

So my Q james is did you feel ****ed after your first bottle, be honest..?

All the best for your prep, wishing you all the best over the festive period!


----------



## clarkey

Nice one James dont blame you at all mate, life is for living and I know how hard you work day in day out....plus getting wrecked is soul building

Hope you have a great Christmas bud...im off out at 12pm for some soul building myself!!


----------



## 1972troy

ha ha ... so your human afterall mate... cant beat a good blow out if it makes you more focused for 2010.. had a great night out with all the guys from the gym myself.. have a good christmas . wishing you all the best for the year ahead. rich.


----------



## ant.lewis

As ever, I am refreshed by your total honesty - respect! Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year, I look forward to following your success!


----------



## Fatboy80

I bet that first beer tasted oh so nice! :beer:


----------



## Judas

James I went into Bedrocks in Sittingbourne yesterday and they have a great picture of you in their, signed as well. Also, are there going to be anymore Ministry of Muscle videos coming soon?


----------



## marticus

Hi, james happy new year, and every success to you in 2010. Enjoyed my workouts with yourself and bob, and freshened up my old skool methods. My new gym opening jan 4th in teesside, hope you will grace us with yourself one day, were close to durham. cheers myb


----------



## supercell

Right so I have been bloody lazy in not updating this thread but that ends today. I will now be back on track as far as updating daily. I just wanted to spend a little time away from the boards over xmas and the new year.

So xmas and new year have been and gone and I had a great time with my family and friends. I have eaten a lot of food over the festive period but am still looking ok condition wise and it hasn't really made a difference. I guess when you are fat anyway a little bit more doesn't really notice!!!

Training has been going very well as has the filming for my new DVD. I have also just done an interview for the UKBFF website which is now up and running and just gives you a little insight into what its been like for me over the last 14 months since winning the UK's.

You can view it here:- www.ukbff.co.uk

Click onto UKBFF Tv and then click on the main video screen

So my diet started on monday and so far so good. I feel great and look, well, ok I guess for 15 weeks out. The pics were taken last week at 16 weeks out.

My diet is as follows

Wake 10g glutamine, 5g BCAA's, multi vit/min, 1000mgs vit c, vit D, 1000mgs flax, 1000mgs fish oils

100g oats, 65g pro peptide, 20g raisins, 1 banana, 1 yoghurt

Pre workout 10g glutamine, 5g BCAA's, 5g creatine and drunk throughout workout

TRAIN

55g whey isolate, 55g WMS/Vitargo, 10g glutamine, 5g BCAA's, 5g creatine

200g chicken (250g steak 3-4x weekly), 250g sweet potato, veg, 10g EVOO, 1 ring pineapple

200g chicken, 70g basmati white rice, veg, 10g EVOO, 1 ring pineapple

200g chicken, 70g basmati white rice, veg, 10g EVOO, 1 ring pineapple

240g salmon, 100g wholewheat bread (toasted), salad, 1 ring pineapple

60g oats, 65g pro peptide, 1 dessert spoon Natural Peanut Butter (Meridian)

Before bed. 10g glutamine.

So thats my diet.

I am not doing cardio yet as I am waiting to see how much weight I lose this week. I am aiming for around a 2lb a week loss. My starting weight yesterday was 14st 13lbs.

I could already eat A LOT more food than I am currently as I am hungry due to eating clean. I will have a cheat once a week on a sunday evening every week up until around 10-14 days out.


----------



## hilly

looking awesome james i am very much looking forward to following ure prep. Its great having some1 of your status posting their journey for us to follow.


----------



## mick_the_brick

All the best James with the diet.

As always looking impressive in the pics


----------



## BigBiff

look awesome mate already! i had a similar drinking session last friday also haha

best of luck with diet i have subscribedddd


----------



## Galtonator

GOOD LUCK James. Your a gent when I have met you. Are you not sponsored by EAS anymore?


----------



## TH0R

Looking awesome James, watched interview and it just shows what a thoroughly genuine

nice guy you are.

Good luck with the prep although looking at your pics I think a couple of weeks would of

been enough


----------



## supercell

Galtonator said:


> GOOD LUCK James. Your a gent when I have met you. Are you not sponsored by EAS anymore?


We didn't really see eye to eye for much of the year, then 2 weeks ago I received a letter saying they dont want to be associated with 'assisted' athletes.

Couldn't stop laughing TBH as I told them that when I joined them. They then also said in the letter that they would give me a 20% discount in the future as a goodwill gesture.

Hahahahahahahahaha. So I am sponsor free and TBH extremely glad too after this last year.

Thanks for your comments mate, I really appreciate them.

J


----------



## 3752

sorry to hear about the sponsorship mate i must admit it made me laugh about the assisted part as well.....

the pics look good mate shows me just how fat i am but good for you  speak soon mate


----------



## musclefox

Looking a lot heavier than 14.3 james, your arms look huge!

lets rock! :thumb:


----------



## lockstock

supercell said:


> We didn't really see eye to eye for much of the year, then 2 weeks ago I received a letter saying they dont want to be associated with 'assisted' athletes.
> 
> Couldn't stop laughing TBH as I told them that when I joined them. They then also said in the letter that they would give me a 20% discount in the future as a goodwill gesture.
> 
> Hahahahahahahahaha. So I am sponsor free and TBH extremely glad too after this last year.
> 
> Thanks for your comments mate, I really appreciate them.
> 
> J


I cant believe what ive just read!!! What a great way to look after you... EAS is **** anyway... It is now, ha!

Something down the pipe line will head your way this year im pretty sure of that.

Sorry to hear about that J... at least they cant take away your height! :thumb:


----------



## supercell

lockstock said:


> I cant believe what ive just read!!! What a great way to look after you... EAS is **** anyway... It is now, ha!
> 
> Something down the pipe line will head your way this year im pretty sure of that.
> 
> Sorry to hear about that J... at least they cant take away your height! :thumb:


Yeah its hilarious mate.

Indeed they cant take away all 5'5" of me.

Hope you are well mate:thumbup1:

I'll check out your email once it comes thru with the full Lil P update!!

Oh and to the question you ask via text.....Yes mate, ta.

J


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> sorry to hear about the sponsorship mate i must admit it made me laugh about the assisted part as well.....
> 
> the pics look good mate shows me just how fat i am but good for you  speak soon mate


Thanks Paul and thanks for the call earlier. Sorry about being cut off but my reception here in the 'Power Hub' is sh1te!!

Glad everything is going well for you too mate.

See, time off heralds huge gains, just got to go through the feeling small and fat with no sex drive to reap the rewards down the line!! LOL

J


----------



## supercell

Flex Factor said:


> I doubt for very long mate, judging by the pics and your dedication, you'll have numerous sponsors knocking on the door! Good luck bro. :thumbup1:


Thanks FF, I'm in no rush though TBH. Its nice using the brands I want to use TBH, without worrying plus wearing the clothes I want to when at shows etc!

J


----------



## lockstock

supercell said:


> Yeah its hilarious mate.
> 
> Indeed they cant take away all 5'5" of me.
> 
> Hope you are well mate:thumbup1:
> 
> I'll check out your email once it comes thru with the full Lil P update!!
> 
> Oh and to the question you ask via text.....Yes mate, ta.
> 
> J


5ft 5".... Youve grown an inch! Thought you was 5ft 4"? Youve caught up with me now, ha!

Looking very good in the new photo's mate, i forgot to say earlier.

Condition is superb so far out... Chicken skin condition here you come 

Ive decided to get biceps and triceps implants to match your guns... So much quicker and easier!


----------



## Fantom

That explains the Leisurelee jacket you're wearing in the video.......that dam Lee gets everywhere!!! :lol:


----------



## jjb1

supercell said:


> We didn't really see eye to eye for much of the year, then 2 weeks ago I received a letter saying they dont want to be associated with 'assisted' athletes.
> 
> Couldn't stop laughing TBH as I told them that when I joined them. They then also said in the letter that they would give me a 20% discount in the future as a goodwill gesture.
> 
> Hahahahahahahahaha. So I am sponsor free and TBH extremely glad too after this last year.
> 
> Thanks for your comments mate, I really appreciate them.
> 
> J


i chased them up after speaking to you 1 time about supplement sales i genuinly would have been interested in buying bulk for distributing but they wouldnt even send me free samples, and i cant sale anything i dont think is decent so thats as far as we got, i found them hard work

sh1t company imo

glad your well and looking fcuking huge!! :thumb:


----------



## forddee

As said by, all looking awesome/great,good to see you back posting.

Talk soon Daz


----------



## becka

that interview on ukbff james was unbelievably touching to hear, it does really put things into perspective with life, and loved ones, and i feel very honoured to have this opportunity through the 15wks of your prep to be working with you and nicki on this documentary, I wish you both health and happiness!! xxxxx

Heres to a great year for everyone! i think we all deserve a better year considering how awful 2009 was for everyone

Becka


----------



## clarkey

Cannot believe how quickly this has come round, your looking fantastic in your pics boss man...some serious thickness has been added to your upper back and condition is good as usual. You have helped so many people inclusing myself in the past 12 months its good to now see you back doing your thing on the pro stage.

LMAO at EAS what t0ssers their loss will be someone elses gain your better off without them ....everything happens for a reason


----------



## Fivos

supercell said:


> We didn't really see eye to eye for much of the year, then 2 weeks ago I received a letter saying they dont want to be associated with 'assisted' athletes.
> 
> Couldn't stop laughing TBH as I told them that when I joined them. They then also said in the letter that they would give me a 20% discount in the future as a goodwill gesture.
> 
> Hahahahahahahahaha. So I am sponsor free and TBH extremely glad too after this last year.
> 
> Thanks for your comments mate, I really appreciate them.
> 
> J


James isnt Alvin Small still sponsered by them? As at the NPA finals the PR Guy wanted me to email him so pics I took backstage of Alvin...

Fivos


----------



## MissBC

Looking good James.... Good luck with your prep


----------



## Littleluke

Hello James mate. Really pleased you went a bit crazy at X-mas.. We need to. Think of it like a cheat meal.. A little bit of madness keeps you sain 

Anyway, Pictures are great, big improvements and already your conditioning is in a great place to get peeled.

As for EAS.. It's not exactly a big loss to you. I'm sure you'll have many offers from far more involved supplement companies. I've never been a fan of EAS to be honest.. I understand and respect they only want AS FAR AS THEY KNOW "unassited atheletes).. But to have already discussed this with you and to then turn around and cancel sponsorship.. It's unprofessional and quite frankly pathetic.

Anyway, all the best for 2010 mate, happy new year x

L


----------



## LittleChris

Are there not grounds for a breach of contract claim?


----------



## ares1

supercell said:


> We didn't really see eye to eye for much of the year, then 2 weeks ago I received a letter saying they dont want to be associated with 'assisted' athletes.
> 
> Couldn't stop laughing TBH as I told them that when I joined them. They then also said in the letter that they would give me a 20% discount in the future as a goodwill gesture.
> 
> Hahahahahahahahaha. So I am sponsor free and TBH extremely glad too after this last year.
> 
> Thanks for your comments mate, I really appreciate them.
> 
> J


its because theyre looking for an emaciated, men's health cover model type (maybe i should offer my services lol).

probably a good thing - Once you've made you're mark in the states this year i'm sure you will have some very nice offers :beer:


----------



## supercell

Thanks for all your comments guys and girls. Its been a funny old week with copious amounts of snow here in Kent, getting on for 10 inches and roads blocked all over the place!!!

Anyway I'm in work today and about to train.

The diet has gone really well and although the first few days were tough (as far as eating all that clean food!!) the latter part of last week and the weekend has been easy and I have felt hungry.

As I said I am not doing cardio at the moment or taking any fat burners, just letting the food do its work. Well its done its job over the last 7 days and I am down 6lbs!!!

Not a massive suprise but it does bode well as it means no cardio again this week....RESULT.

I had my cheat last night, KFC. Haven't had it for ages so I thought it would be a nice change. It was OK but not great plus it gave me bad gas!!!

Anyway feeling good today and ready to hit the weights. I'll post some pics up later and will do this once a week. Probably wont really see many changes but I'll post em anyway. One thing is for sure, my trousers have already gone down one notch!!

J


----------



## Kate1976

Hi James,

Glad the diet is having the desired effect and as for no cardio....definate result!!

I look forward to reading about your progress...best of luck!


----------



## 3752

glad to hear your dropping without cardio(git) will be joining you on the diet in a weeks time buddy.....


----------



## supercell

Thanks Kate and Paul.

Trust me the 'no cardio' wont be lasting long. I always see a good loss in the first week or so. My guess is this time next week I'll be jumping on the tread for the first time in over 14 months!!

Not a thought that fills me with too much excitement tbh!!

J


----------



## supercell

As promised a couple of photos from today. 14st 8lbs before meal 1


----------



## pastanchicken

Looking great mate :thumbup1:


----------



## borostu82

supercell said:


> Thanks Kate and Paul.
> 
> Trust me the 'no cardio' wont be lasting long. I always see a good loss in the first week or so. My guess is this time next week I'll be jumping on the tread for the first time in over 14 months!!
> 
> Not a thought that fills me with too much excitement tbh!!
> 
> J


come on james, you know you enjoy a bit of fiz in the mornings lol


----------



## Ex-SRD

Seriously looking great, James. You'll be in tip top shape in no time and looks like your sporting considerably more mass then '08 too.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Looking great pal 

All the best


----------



## Biggerdave

Looking fantastic mate. I'm enviable of you being on diet actually, am finding it tough with little structure at the moment!

Look forward to your progress mate


----------



## hilly

very impressive as always james


----------



## Jacko89

Looking good mate you can see the difference from your last pictures already.


----------



## Phez

Well doen on the progress chap


----------



## Bettyboo

How long will it be before you have to put cardio into your routine? Impressive weight loss without it!


----------



## supercell

Ex-SRD said:


> Seriously looking great, James. You'll be in tip top shape in no time and looks like your sporting considerably more mass then '08 too.


Thanks mate, the year off has done me so much good not only physically but mentally.

J


----------



## supercell

Biggerdave said:


> Looking fantastic mate. I'm enviable of you being on diet actually, am finding it tough with little structure at the moment!
> 
> Look forward to your progress mate


Dave,

Trust me mate, enjoy the time off. I did!!!!

You'll come back bigger, better and hungrier next time (definately hungrier!!) :lol:

J


----------



## supercell

Bettyboo said:


> How long will it be before you have to put cardio into your routine? Impressive weight loss without it!


Firstly I always welcome girls with nice bottoms on my thread:thumb:

Secondly to answer you q's

I will put cardio in once my bodyweight starts to level out. It's so important when dieting that you make just one small change at a time, that way you never run out of things to do or try towards the end when the body is saying 'no'.

J


----------



## jw007

Arms look Immense J

I like it:thumb:

xxx


----------



## Bettyboo

supercell said:


> Firstly I always welcome girls with nice bottoms on my thread:thumb:
> 
> Secondly to answer you q's
> 
> I will put cardio in once my bodyweight starts to level out. It's so important when dieting that you make just one small change at a time, that way you never run out of things to do or try towards the end when the body is saying 'no'.
> 
> J


Lol many thanks for the compliment :whistling:

Good luck with your prep, im sure your looking forward to less food :lol:


----------



## BigDom86

fook looking really good  especially arms as has been said! what do they measure? i know your a short guy but just wondering. going to be a good year for you methinks


----------



## Guest

Looking fantastic mate, already.


----------



## supercell

Bettyboo said:


> Lol many thanks for the compliment :whistling:
> 
> Good luck with your prep, im sure your looking forward to less food :lol:


You are welcome

Indeed, from 400g of carbs to 300g is going to kill me:lol:

J


----------



## supercell

BigDom86 said:


> fook looking really good  especially arms as has been said! what do they measure? i know your a short guy but just wondering. going to be a good year for you methinks


Just over 20":thumbup1:

J


----------



## forddee

How much more mass are you aiming to have put on from the last show ?

Daz


----------



## Judas

Looking good James!


----------



## supercell

forddee said:


> How much more mass are you aiming to have put on from the last show ?
> 
> Daz


Its not really about how much mass I have put on, its more about how much mass can I keep hold of. This will be attained by dieting differently from the British where I had to lose tissue to make the weight.

I would expect to be around 10lbs heavier with the same conditioning as in 2008 with the methods we will be using for this year. :thumbup1:

2 weeks into 2008's prep I was doing 35mins cardio 7 days a week and this time I am doing none, plus I am eating more food.

J


----------



## supercell

Judas said:


> Looking good James!


Ta very much

J


----------



## Tommo1436114510

Hi James

Looking great in the pics.

I take it you've ran out of Melanotan then 

I know you've said before that your chest is slightly weak, how are you going to bring that up? What are you going to change around?

Simon


----------



## Gumball

Best of luck with your prep James, will be looking forward to the new dvd.

Just a couple of quick questions...

- I've noticed quite a few guys like yourself and john.h have yoghurts at breakfast time? Is there any reasoning behind this or is it just cause you like it?

- Same thing for pineapple?


----------



## supercell

Tommo said:


> Hi James
> 
> Looking great in the pics.
> 
> I take it you've ran out of Melanotan then
> 
> I know you've said before that your chest is slightly weak, how are you going to bring that up? What are you going to change around?
> 
> Simon


Slightly? VERY!!!!

I dont know if you have read my article in this months Beef mag but it talks about a 50/50 rep system. I have been doing this to very good effect and slowly things are happening!!!

J


----------



## supercell

Gumball said:


> Best of luck with your prep James, will be looking forward to the new dvd.
> 
> Just a couple of quick questions...
> 
> - I've noticed quite a few guys like yourself and john.h have yoghurts at breakfast time? Is there any reasoning behind this or is it just cause you like it?
> 
> - Same thing for pineapple?


Yoghurt is a nice addition to breakfast and also it contains important probiotics. You could just take a probiotic tab but TBH I want all the calories I can get hold of at the moment. :thumbup1:

Same with pineapple, great addition to any diet. Gives you something sweet for after your meal plus it contains an enzyme called bromalyze (sp) which is very efficient at breaking down protein and therefore aiding digestion. Again you could use digestive enzymes but I prefer the calories!!! :thumb:

Hope this helps.

J


----------



## simonj

supercell said:


> Same with pineapple, great addition to any diet. Gives you something sweet for after your meal plus it contains an enzyme called bromalyze (sp) which is very efficient at breaking down protein and therefore aiding digestion. Again you could use digestive enzymes but I prefer the calories!!! :thumb:


The enzyme is bromelain. It's also a good anti-inflammatory as well as having a host of other benefits.

All the best with your prep; looking impressive for this far out :thumbup1: .


----------



## T.F.

supercell said:


> As promised a couple of photos from today. 14st 8lbs before meal 1


Only 6lbs heavier than me J, i must be on the road to my pro card now, reckon we're looking pretty similar! (i f*ckin wish) :lol:


----------



## leafman

Grrrr better get catching up, didnt see this :lol: Good luck anyways


----------



## supercell

Update for everyone. I'm now 2 weeks into my diet and my weight has come down to 14st 6.75lbs so just a .75lb loss this week after being 1.5lbs down on friday. Not concerned still lost around 7lbs in 2 weeks. Tomorrow the cardio starts so i will be doing around 20 mins 5x a week to start and see how that effects things.

I had a great back workout on saturday and pulled a 240kg dead from the floor with no wriststraps or belt and it felt very good. Strength is, if anything, going up but then again this just shows you how important quality nutrition is.

I am travelling up to Manchester for a few days tomorrow so I guess I will be spending most of tomorrow morning prepping my food!!

I'l be taking my laptop with me on the trip so I will report back with any interesting gossip or news.

Just to say too that my cheat at Nando's today was legendary but I paid the price by having to be dragged around the shops all afternoon. Well worth it tho!!

J


----------



## supercell

Today I did my first cardio session. My crosstrainer has been redundant for the last 15 months so this was its first action in a while and it was over before it began. 20 mins before breakfast was easier than I thought it would be. Wasn't out of breath but got a good sweat going so perfect really. HR was stuck at around 120bpm.

This will be done 5 days a week (mon-fri).

Im off to Manchester today for a few days and will be back on wed, so I have had to prep 3 days worth of food today and pack it up in my in car fridge!!

I'll keep you all updated over the next few days.

Over and out

J


----------



## Jacko89

supercell said:


> Im off to Manchester today for a few days and will be back on wed, *so I have had to prep 3 days worth of food today and pack it up in my in car fridge!!*


You know your a pro when you have a car fridge :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

All the best with the prep james

will you be at the body power expo this year?


----------



## jjb1

supercell said:


> Today I did my first cardio session. My crosstrainer has been redundant for the last 15 months so this was its first action in a while and it was over before it began. 20 mins before breakfast was easier than I thought it would be. Wasn't out of breath but got a good sweat going so perfect really. HR was stuck at around 120bpm.
> 
> This will be done 5 days a week (mon-fri).
> 
> Im off to Manchester today for a few days and will be back on wed, so I have had to prep 3 days worth of food today and pack it up in my in car fridge!!
> 
> I'll keep you all updated over the next few days.
> 
> Over and out
> 
> J


you cant fit you, 3 days worth of food and a fridge in a toyota yarris


----------



## supercell

Incredible Bulk said:


> All the best with the prep james
> 
> will you be at the body power expo this year?


Yes mate, I will be there for both days working on the saturday and sunday.

J


----------



## supercell

Update.

After travelling to Manchester and back I was tired but very pleased with the trip. I slept for 15 hours last night so am feeling a little bit better and refreshed.

I popped in to see Paul and John at Evolution gym too and they were both very well and the gym was very busy indeed. I trained chest there under the watchful eye of Paul. He took a look at me afterwards and said I was on target for 13 weeks out, which is always nice to know, as I trust him implicitly.

I am travelling down to Wales for a week at the end of the month so it will give me a good chance to catch up with Neil and spend the week training in the dungeon gym at Tenby. Neil hasn't seen my physique for a long time now so it will be good to get his views on any improvements and where I am condition wise.

I did cardio for 2 days this week but have backed off again as my weight was dropping a bit too much. I will play by ear over the next few days and restart once I think it is necessary.

All is going well and I am happy with where I am at. I have some exciting news that will be announced in the next few weeks too.

J


----------



## Biggerdave

supercell said:


> Yes mate, I will be there for both days working on the saturday and sunday.
> 
> J





supercell said:


> Update.
> 
> After travelling to Manchester and back I was tired but very pleased with the trip. I slept for 15 hours last night so am feeling a little bit better and refreshed.
> 
> I popped in to see Paul and John at Evolution gym too and they were both very well and the gym was very busy indeed. I trained chest there under the watchful eye of Paul. He took a look at me afterwards and said I was on target for 13 weeks out, which is always nice to know, as I trust him implicitly.
> 
> I am travelling down to Wales for a week at the end of the month so it will give me a good chance to catch up with Neil and spend the week training in the dungeon gym at Tenby. Neil hasn't seen my physique for a long time now so it will be good to get his views on any improvements and where I am condition wise.
> 
> I did cardio for 2 days this week but have backed off again as my weight was dropping a bit too much. I will play by ear over the next few days and restart once I think it is necessary.
> 
> All is going well and I am happy with where I am at. I have some exciting news that will be announced in the next few weeks too.
> 
> J


Are they linked??

The weight seems to be coming off real easy at the moment mate, bodes well for you


----------



## matt p

CNP sponsership maybe????

Enjoying the journal J, 15 hours sleep sounds gooood!

Personal Q J, i know Nikki is very supportive of you but does she really not mind you going to Manchester one week, down to Wales the next! Iknow my GF wouldnt be too impressed! lol!

keep it up bud!


----------



## Haimer

What's Tenby like? Great to see you enjoying this and you are a complete inspiration.


----------



## supercell

Biggerdave said:


> Are they linked??
> 
> The weight seems to be coming off real easy at the moment mate, bodes well for you


They might well be mate and yes the weight is coming off ok and bodes well.

J


----------



## supercell

matt p said:


> CNP sponsership maybe????
> 
> Enjoying the journal J, 15 hours sleep sounds gooood!
> 
> Personal Q J, i know Nikki is very supportive of you but does she really not mind you going to Manchester one week, down to Wales the next! Iknow my GF wouldnt be too impressed! lol!
> 
> keep it up bud!


She is mate, I am very fortunate but it is a big part of my job. No different to any other job where you work away.

J


----------



## Galtonator

You got a good one there James


----------



## supercell

Haimer said:


> What's Tenby like? Great to see you enjoying this and you are a complete inspiration.


As a place Tenby is lovely and as a gym it is hardcore!!!

J


----------



## supercell

Flex Factor said:


> Great to hear mate - will pop over a say hello on the Saturday.
> 
> How close to your first comp is the Expo mate?


Yeah come over and say hi.

The Expo is around 4 weeks after I get back from competing in Orlando. The plan is to stay in shape. My rebounded look is defo not one for the general bodybuilding community to witness!!! :whistling:

J


----------



## supercell

Did my 20 mins of cardio this morning on the crosstrainer and as from monday I will be doing this 5 days a week regardless I have now decided.

I am enjoying the diet so far and actually dont feel like I am dieting so all is good.

I had a PM from Jose Raymond on MD and also Facebook, wishing me well for my prep. he is doing the same show as me so it will be nice to track progress. Jose really impressed me last year and I got to speak to him at the Olympia. He is a very approachable friendly guy who loves his bodybuilding. He was also one of the most highly decorated amateur BBers in U.S history, so the guy is a legend in his own right.

I personally think Jose will do very well at the Orlando show and may well pick up his Olympia qualification there.

J


----------



## supercell

Its sunday and I didn't lose my 2lbs this week. I'm off to the gym in a minute to train shoulders and hams. I dont normally train on a sunday but I am a little behind this week due to my trip. I will also put in a little cardio PWO as a token jesture to my lack of weight loss this week!!!

I have a fairly busy week next week then I am away on holiday for a week and I cant wait. Cardio on the beach (in the pouring rain) and being killed in the gym all week by Neil.

Actually I can wait!!!

J


----------



## supercell

Just trained quads with Wade today at the Ministry. Great workout and absolutely smashed ourselves. This will be used in the final edit for my new dvd.

Diet is still the same as before and feel great at the moment. Cardio will be cranked up a notch next week up to 30 minutes daily. This friday I will be 11 weeks out.

It's amazing how quickly time marches on by when you are dieting but i am really excited about it now as the Villa, car and flights have all been booked for the trip.

My friend Rob is coming out as well as John (Clarky from here) and his lovely partner Sophie. It will be great having their support out there, so a massive thanks to all of them for taking time out of their work to spend the week with me.

The pool I am sure will be well used even by me before the tan goes on!!!

J


----------



## MissBC

sounds exciting james, hope the following weeks all go well for you


----------



## supercell

Ta love, all going good.

Had a shoot today at 11.5 weeks out for part of the project that Becka is doing for her MA. It was interesting to see the shots from just before xmas compared to todays. At least I seem to be looking a little leaner!!

Day off from training today. Quads are absolutely smashed, couldn't even tense them when posing!

J


----------



## staffy

Glad its just not only me who is suffering from that workout


----------



## OJay

what weight you hoping to be competing at James?


----------



## clarkey

Cant believe its only 11 weeks tomorrow. Me and Soph really looking forward to seeing you compete its going to be great, there may only be a few of us but guarenteed you will def hear us when your up there (especially sophie fog horn she gets too excited bless her).

Enjoy your week of punishment with Neil I hope it all goes well mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## jjb1

will you be updating your diet as it get tweeked in anyways j?

i think your coming in at a better speed too bro your body reacts freakly you just dont need to rush it off .... slow slow and keep the size

as you said mix of arnold classic and brits would be your best yet i belive


----------



## supercell

Just arrived back from our 9 days in Wales. Had a lovely break from the rigours of work and stuff and was able to fully concentrate on cardio, training and diet as well as relaxing with Nic and our friends Rob and Holly who joined us.

Myself and Nic went out for a meal with Neil and his wife Angie on sunday evening. I had a good cheat meal knowing what was in store for me the following week!

It was great catching up with Neil and Angie again, it was the first time in months that we could actually both sit down and have a proper chat about everything that has and is going on in both our lives.

The weeks training was brutal and we followed the 3rd week in Neil's Y3T training schedule, which included lots of sets, drop sets, giant sets and partials. I feel absolutely battered but the improvements this week have been very apparant as far as conditioning and bodyfat levels.

Neil saw me on the monday and said I wasn't behind but wasn't ahead, so I guess that's OK?! He also commented that I was looking thicker all over but generally softer than in 08 at this stage but that was inevitable after the year off and lack of dieting/cardio for 15 months.

He took another look at me on friday and could see a visible difference since the monday. My waist has come in even more and is just 1 hole away from where it was at the end of the diet in 08. My lower back is much tighter plus my quads are now starting to show separation. I can also now see striations on my triceps.

We both think that I am actually growing into the diet a little bit as my weight although it has dropped a little, doesn't reflect the fat loss that I have achieved.

I was around 202lbs today and with 10 weeks left (well 9 weeks until the final week) I am targeted to lose 2lbs a week approximately. That may well increase or decrease as we haed to the last 3-4 weeks. That would land me at around 180-184lbs which would be around 6-10lbs up from 08.

My cardio has now increased to 45 minutes daily but my diet remains the same with my macros at 375g protein, 420g carbs and around 80g fat. So remarkably still a lot of calories (in fact more than my off season) hence why I feel I am still growing at the moment.

I have some more studio shots being taken on wednesday so I will update the thread with some new pics later this week.

My head is now 100% in diet mode and nothing will do except this 100% commitment from here on in.

Neil is now taking over from here, so I will do exactly what is asked of me to ensure that I bring a polished, shredded look come the 16th April in Orlando.

J


----------



## willsey4

Sounds good James. Keep up the good work. Can't wait to see the end product

mike


----------



## hilly

sounds like ure making great progress james and i look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## supercell

45 minute cardio sesssion this morning was easy stuff, fuelled by the enormous pizza I stuffed down my gullet last night. I awoke at 14st 8lbs this morning after drinking all the water in our taps!!

Off to work soon and training with Wade at 12pm. He hasn't seen me for 2 weeks so hopefully he will notice a few improvements in conditioning.

J


----------



## 3752

Glad things are going well buddy and Neil was happy at this point...


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi J,

Glad you enjoyed Wales, sounds like you are making fab progress, thought I would pop by to say hello!

T x


----------



## Jacko89

Good work James.


----------



## supercell

Thanks guys and girls.

Awoke this morning at 14st 4lbs, so exactly 200lb. looking a lot tighter now the water has come off from the pizza!!

Training has been going very well and strength is still sky high and energy levels are good.

This is my diet as of 9.5 weeks out.

Wake. BCAA's, 30g Pro Pep.

Cardio 45 mins Xtrainer/tread

Meal 1 100g oats, 2 scoops Pro Pep, 20g raisins, 125g natural yoghurt, 1 medium banana. Pro Vital, fish oils, eve primrose, flax.

BCAA's

TRAIN

Meal 2 2 scoops pro recover, 10g glutamine, 5g creatine, BCAA's

Meal 3 30 mins after 1 Pro Mr

Meal 4 200g chicken, 70g basmati rice, veg, 10g Extra virgin olive oil, pineapple

Meal 5 Same as above

Meal 6 250g steak (3x weekly) otherwise 200g chicken, 250g sweet pot, veg, pineapple

Meal 7 240g salmon or 4 whole omega eggs with 6 further whites, 2 slices wholwheat bread, pineapple

Meal 8 2 scoops Pro Pep, 60g oats, 1 dessert spoon natural peanut butter.

10g glutamine

Works out about 380g Protein, 430g Carbs, 80g Fat so around 4000kcals daily.

Quite a bit of food really but once my cardio hits an hour in the morning the food will then start to trickle out (carbs).

So all good at the moment, just impatient really, want to be ready NOW!!! lol

J


----------



## Guest

Good to see everythings going to plan mate. Any picture updates?


----------



## Big Dawg

Still a good amount of food in there mate, best of luck with this, will be routing for you obviously!

How do you explain being able to eat more cals than off season and still lean up? Is it to do with the added cardio and increased rigidity of meal times etc would you say?


----------



## hilly

glad things are going well james, i feel exactly the same i wish i could skip the next 12 weeks and just be 2 weeks out lol.

wish i was getting 400g carbs also haha


----------



## supercell

I'll get some pics up hopefully this week at the 9.5 weeks out stage, which were taken a few days ago. Just waiting for them to come over to me.

J


----------



## jjb1

supercell said:


> Thanks guys and girls.
> 
> Awoke this morning at 14st 4lbs, so exactly 200lb. looking a lot tighter now the water has come off from the pizza!!
> 
> Training has been going very well and strength is still sky high and energy levels are good.
> 
> This is my diet as of 9.5 weeks out.
> 
> Wake. BCAA's, 30g Pro Pep.
> 
> Cardio 45 mins Xtrainer/tread
> 
> Meal 1 100g oats, 2 scoops Pro Pep, 20g raisins, 125g natural yoghurt, 1 medium banana. Pro Vital, fish oils, eve primrose, flax.
> 
> BCAA's
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> Meal 2 2 scoops pro recover, 10g glutamine, 5g creatine, BCAA's
> 
> Meal 3 30 mins after 1 Pro Mr
> 
> Meal 4 200g chicken, 70g basmati rice, veg, 10g Extra virgin olive oil, pineapple
> 
> Meal 5 Same as above
> 
> Meal 6 250g steak (3x weekly) otherwise 200g chicken, 250g sweet pot, veg, pineapple
> 
> Meal 7 240g salmon or 4 whole omega eggs with 6 further whites, 2 slices wholwheat bread, pineapple
> 
> Meal 8 2 scoops Pro Pep, 60g oats, 1 dessert spoon natural peanut butter.
> 
> 10g glutamine
> 
> Works out about 380g Protein, 430g Carbs, 80g Fat so around 4000kcals daily.
> 
> Quite a bit of food really but once my cardio hits an hour in the morning the food will then start to trickle out (carbs).
> 
> So all good at the moment, just impatient really, want to be ready NOW!!! lol
> 
> J


i notice last 2 meals are more fats than others is this due to less carbs? so more equal cals


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> i notice last 2 meals are more fats than others is this due to less carbs? so more equal cals


Yes mate, something like that bud.

J


----------



## strange_days

Diet looking extremely focussed there, looking forward to some pics


----------



## Littleluke

Diet looks nice a varied James. Alot more interesting than my previous prep. Keeping a close eye on this.


----------



## becka

james 9 wks out, photo shoot was on wednesday 10th Feb


----------



## hilly

james u look awesome mate unbelievable imrpovements from last pics

becka that photo is great looks so realistic if that makes sense


----------



## becka

james 9wks out 

Why thankyou for the compliment!!


----------



## Jacko89

That is some serious fat loss already. Nice one James your a true freak


----------



## mick_the_brick

I see great things ahead .. 9 weeks out WOW..

Really nice work Becka with the photos


----------



## becka

I wanted to play about with Black and white and give it the Dorian Yates famous images effect, if that makes sense... make it old school ;-)

Thanks for the compliments means alot!

I saw James wednesday and noticed a definite change to his lines and vascularity coming through... This is one physique you dont wanna miss come show time

________________________

NOTE: All images please respect the copyright anyone who wishes to use these images in anyway to please contact me first regarding the use...


----------



## supercell

Nice one Becka, thanks for posting those. We'll post some more in 2 weeks time, when i am 7.5 weeks out.

Things are coming in OK. I am used to being ahead, so at the moment I feel behind, although Neil says I am on target. Just as long as I can hang onto this food for as long as possible, I will be happy!!!!

J

Edit..... Must get the hair off for the next photos!!!!


----------



## Jacko89

I know you have said you will lose the poundage you will need to so that you get your condition James but do you have a rough idea of how much more you want to lose?


----------



## willsey4

Looking awesome J, especially for only 9.5 weeks out.

I will be over the moon if im in that condition at 9.5 weeks out!


----------



## big_jim_87

looking real good allready james


----------



## supercell

Jacko89 said:


> I know you have said you will lose the poundage you will need to so that you get your condition James but do you have a rough idea of how much more you want to lose?


I just keep losing my 2lb a week until its all off, which may mean increasing the weight loss before the end. I lost around 7kgs in the last 4-5 weeks before the Brits in 08!!! I am 200lb right now this morning so I reckon another 20-22lbs will be right, then load me up. I'll hit the stage between 180lb and 185lb after loading I would think but if I am less then so be it!! Conditioning is KEY!

I was 175lbs when I won the British in 08.

J


----------



## supercell

willsey4 said:


> Looking awesome J, especially for only 9.5 weeks out.
> 
> I will be over the moon if im in that condition at 9.5 weeks out!


Thankyou but I still have A LOT of work to do mate, I may be lean to your average guy in the street but for a pro BBer I am still one fat MOFO!!!!

J


----------



## Jacko89

supercell said:


> I just keep losing my 2lb a week until its all off, which may mean increasing the weight loss before the end. I lost around 7kgs in the last 4-5 weeks before the Brits in 08!!! I am 200lb right now this morning so I reckon another 20-22lbs will be right, then load me up. I'll hit the stage between 180lb and 185lb after loading I would think but if I am less then so be it!! Conditioning is KEY!
> 
> I was 175lbs when I won the British in 08.
> 
> J


Thanks for replying James. Have you any idea what your bodyfat% is in the new pictures?


----------



## Guest

Looking excellent (as i said on facebook even though you didnt have a clue what i was on about :lol: )


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i've added a couple of your pics to my inspiration board, looking great bro(but you gotta *SMILE*


----------



## mal

excellent ,good balance.


----------



## Biggerdave

Look to have put some size on the legs mate for sure! Looking well on track

Dave


----------



## BigDom86

looking very good mate. looking forward to seeing what you bring to the comp this year


----------



## ares1

supercell said:


> Edit..... Must get the hair off for the next photos!!!!


and smile  

looking good mate, some very nice improvements there...


----------



## clarkey

Looking good boss man!! I agree with Dave some good mass been added to those legs, just goes to show those punishing lunges across the car park and the triple drop sets on the leg extension have been worth it as you have always said the magic starts at 6 weeks out as far as condition goes.

Just spoke to Rob he is as excited as me and Soph, its like counting down xmas when your a kid lol


----------



## dale_flex

As already stated great condition for 9.5 weeks out. Its great to have a pro share his prep with us on here


----------



## supercell

Thanks for all the comments guys.

I have lost 3lbs this week already so I didn't do any cardio today. I may get away with any tomorrow too, which would be great!! It wont last long tho. Cardio back in from monday at the latest as I have another 2lb to lose next week. This is where keeping an eye on your weight is so important especially when you have a good knowledge of your body and how it reacts.

If i hit my weight early then I back off cardio and if weight loss is slowing, I increase it, simple really. I just take one week at a time and if I hit my target then I know Im fine. Weighing yourself twice a week really helps with targets, once on a thursday and once on a sunday, which is cut off to me, then cheat sunday evening (so sunday morning you are at your lightest)

Just doing small things like that can make a massive difference to the hit and miss attitude that many take with fat loss. Many lose too much weight too soon and muscle is comprimised. Change ONE thing at a time, assess, and then make other changes if necessary. Make more than one change at once and you are doomed to fail or run out of ideas before all the fat is off. This goes for cardio, diet, suplmentation, fat burners etc. Employ a logical and measured approach and you cant go wrong. Well thats the plan anyway!!

J


----------



## Khaos1436114653

supercell said:


> Just doing small things like that can make a massive difference to the hit and miss attitude that many take with fat loss. Many lose too much weight too soon and muscle is comprimised. Change ONE thing at a time, assess, and then make other changes if necessary. Make more than one change at once and you are doomed to fail or run out of ideas before all the fat is off. This goes for cardio, diet, suplmentation, fat burners etc. Employ a logical and measured approach and you cant go wrong. Well thats the plan anyway!!
> 
> J


i am currently making my comeback and reading this is really helping thanks:beer:


----------



## big_jim_87

am thinking about doing the gravesend comp in Aug and learning a lot from this thred thanx for this thred james :thumb:


----------



## hertderg

Great photos Becka, James you look bang on, all the best with the prep, i'll be following this all the way.


----------



## becka

Thankyou for compliment


----------



## kirkelliott

awsome thread mate great to see how well ur gettin on good luck for 2010 ! =]


----------



## Rudedog

supercell said:


> Thanks for all the comments guys.
> 
> I have lost 3lbs this week already so I didn't do any cardio today. I may get away with any tomorrow too, which would be great!! It wont last long tho. Cardio back in from monday at the latest as I have another 2lb to lose next week. This is where keeping an eye on your weight is so important especially when you have a good knowledge of your body and how it reacts.
> 
> If i hit my weight early then I back off cardio and if weight loss is slowing, I increase it, simple really. I just take one week at a time and if I hit my target then I know Im fine. Weighing yourself twice a week really helps with targets, once on a thursday and once on a sunday, which is cut off to me, then cheat sunday evening (so sunday morning you are at your lightest)
> 
> Just doing small things like that can make a massive difference to the hit and miss attitude that many take with fat loss. Many lose too much weight too soon and muscle is comprimised. Change ONE thing at a time, assess, and then make other changes if necessary. Make more than one change at once and you are doomed to fail or run out of ideas before all the fat is off. This goes for cardio, diet, suplmentation, fat burners etc. Employ a logical and measured approach and you cant go wrong. Well thats the plan anyway!!
> 
> J


Thats a really good post, something I will defiantely try implementing. :thumb:


----------



## jjb1

hey j, im waiting for the days diet spread that ended with pepperoni passion

now thats inspiration!


----------



## FATBOY

hello m8 looking awsome your waist is already small  i was speaking to jason corrick today he speaks highly of you


----------



## OJay

loving the journal james nice one, just ordered your dvd on your site

left a note to get it signed, are you still signing copies?

ollie


----------



## supercell

Yes Ollie I got your order today. I will sign it and send it to you in the next few days mate.


----------



## supercell

OK so a little update.

After sending Neil the pics this week he has targeted me for another 3lbs this week. Everything is staying the same but some minor changes may come tomorrow/thursday depending on how the weight loss is going.

Wade came down to see me today and took a look at me. I very much value his opinion. He is also honest with his critique. He could see a big difference from last week which was encouraging because even to my own eyes I look and feel leaner. There is still a very long way to go but the signs are encouraging and it has given me a well needed boost.

J


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> hey j, im waiting for the days diet spread that ended with pepperoni passion
> 
> now thats inspiration!


Now that was a particularly good day!!!!

J


----------



## defdaz

Great to see such an analytical and disciplined mind at work James, very impressive. Your arms are absolutely awesome, though I'm guessing you know that already heh. I'd put good money on being the most shredded competitor at the show.

Great photos too becka, looking forward to the next ones.


----------



## OJay

supercell said:


> Yes Ollie I got your order today. I will sign it and send it to you in the next few days mate.


cheers James, i shall look forward to it


----------



## roy

awesome work... keep it going!!!!


----------



## gunit

i didnt realise this thread was still going bossman.........9.5weeks out looking nice and full midesection coming in well aswell.....get tht sofa bed warmed up for me!!7weeks out!!!have it!!!

Plannet peeled!!!


----------



## musclefox

Were is the man himself, ive been trying to get hold of him without any success:confused1:


----------



## supercell

Update.

I am now 6 weeks out and things are going very well. My carbs are still around 340g daily and my cardio is still at 60 mins pre breakfast. We have brought down my essential fats a little now by taking out some olive oil and a couple of whole eggs.

We took some video footage today of me posing and am trying to upload it. Once down I will put it on here. Glutes are now coming through and veins right through stomach and coming through on back. Legs are starting to come through well now too as these were carrying more bodyfat than other areas of my physique. My weight is now around 13st 11lbs so just over 87kgs.

I have been suffering from a cough and cold for the last 10 days but finally its starting to shift, its just left me with no voice (probably a good thing)

I am really excited now as every day I am seeing changes in my physique and although I do feel hungry my energy levels are good and I feel energetic and strong. The 60 mins cardio in the morning is a breeze at the moment.

J


----------



## OJay

good good glad progress is coming along james

how do you pass the time doing your cardio? any dvds you watch?


----------



## strange_days

sounds good James, looking forward to seeing the progress


----------



## DB

Hope you don't mind me being brutally honest James but i preffered the bigger you in 07, i personally felt the best you have looked in 07 at the brits when Flex beat you (could have gone either way imo),

Do you think playing the condition game and giving away a fair bit of weight to the others guys who will also be your height will get you a better placing than coming in bigger like 07? your condition in 07 was still awesome but you were so so much fuller and had more stage presence IMO


----------



## strange_days

Interesting post from DB. I have been thinking similar myself. If I look at the pics in this thread from 2008 http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/43188-photo-shoot-ifbb-pro-james-l.html

like this










I wonder if you can get that sort of conditioning back with 6 weeks left ? Or am I just being dumb lol


----------



## Littleluke

strange_days said:


> Interesting post from DB. I have been thinking similar myself. If I look at the pics in this thread from 2008 http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/43188-photo-shoot-ifbb-pro-james-l.html
> 
> like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you can get that sort of conditioning back with 6 weeks left ? Or am I just being dumb lol


This is not the point DB was trying to make mate.

James will get into coundition, that's a certain.

In 2007 James bought a larger physique to the Brit finals and it was a very close decision between him and James Flex. By dropping some weight and being in rediculous condition will it be enough to compete with guys the same height, weighing a bit more.

I do see where Baz is coming from with this but I think either way it will be a learning curve and regardless you will look quality up there. It's all about what the judges want on the day!


----------



## DB

Littleluke said:


> *This is not the point DB was trying to make mate. *
> 
> *
> James will get into coundition, that's a certain.*
> 
> In 2007 James bought a larger physique to the Brit finals and it was a very close decision between him and James Flex. By dropping some weight and being in rediculous condition will it be enough to compete with guys the same height, weighing a bit more.
> 
> I do see where Baz is coming from with this but I think either way it will be a learning curve and regardless you will look quality up there. It's all about what the judges want on the day!


Agreed

in 07 he competed U90kg and 2008 U80kg


----------



## 3752

James thought i would drop in mate to how things where going.....i have seen the video on FB of you posing can see some excellant progress.....although get a tan 

good luck for the next 5 weeks mate....


----------



## supercell

OJay said:


> good good glad progress is coming along james
> 
> how do you pass the time doing your cardio? any dvds you watch?


I pass the time by thinking, probably too much TBH. Cardio is MY time to try to put things in order within my own head.

J


----------



## supercell

DB said:


> Hope you don't mind me being brutally honest James but i preffered the bigger you in 07, i personally felt the best you have looked in 07 at the brits when Flex beat you (could have gone either way imo),
> 
> Do you think playing the condition game and giving away a fair bit of weight to the others guys who will also be your height will get you a better placing than coming in bigger like 07? your condition in 07 was still awesome but you were so so much fuller and had more stage presence IMO


Hey Baz,

I am always honest with others so its nice to get some honest analysis back.

I think what I am striving for is a balance of the 2. Yes 07 I was big and full but my midsection was distended and my conditioning below the waist from the back wasn't where it should have been.

If you dont get in condition, you are not looked at. That IS the simple truth.

At the moment I am sitting at around 87kgs. I still feel that I have plenty to come off but in saying that I have been getting leaner and leaner and my bodyweight hasn't been dropping as much due to a different protocol this year.

I will probably end up around 7-10lb heavier than the UK's in 2008. My waist is already as small as it was 4 weeks out from the UK's in 2008 so for me it is all about trying to create more of an illusion. I also feel I have made some progress with my chest and back, not a lot but enough to see a difference and help create that better illusion.

Its all about size and condition and if I cant get the condition being big and full then I need to come to a comprimise.

Thanks for your comments mate, I appreciate them and nothing I haven't been thinking myself.

J


----------



## supercell

strange_days said:


> Interesting post from DB. I have been thinking similar myself. If I look at the pics in this thread from 2008 http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/43188-photo-shoot-ifbb-pro-james-l.html
> 
> like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you can get that sort of conditioning back with 6 weeks left ? Or am I just being dumb lol


My conditioning will change massively now in the next 4 weeks. If you look at my DVD when I am posing 3.5 weeks out and then compare it to 1 week out the difference is frightening.

I am still eating around 320g of carbs daily and am going to bed on 60g of oats. I still am having bread and yoghurt too. My cardio is only at 60 mins daily and in 08 I was up to 2 hours + a day by the last couple of weeks. Once things get changed and the last supplements are introduced, cardio is increased and carbs lowered, the changes will be immense.

Wait and see!!

J


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> James thought i would drop in mate to how things where going.....i have seen the video on FB of you posing can see some excellant progress.....although get a tan
> 
> good luck for the next 5 weeks mate....


Thanks Paul.

Hope all is good with you mate.

I'm gonna post some pics which were taken yesterday at 5.5 weeks out.

J


----------



## Lois_Lane

How you eat so much but still get into condition baffles me mate it truly does.

Looking awesome.

Just to throw my two pence in i thought you looked best at 80kg because you were so conditioned it was unreal and that is the hard thing to achieve IMO. At the arnold your waist seemed a tad bloated just a bit too much weight for your frame perhaps.

All the best with your prep. I check your facebook page daily to see how far behind my conditioning is compared to what it should be (yours) haha!


----------



## supercell

Here I am 5.5 weeks out, taken yesterday.


----------



## jjb1

looking amazing james, quads look bigger too


----------



## FATBOY

wow what a diffrence :thumb:


----------



## strange_days

Can defo see better seperation in the quads now, and can start to see the striation coming out around the delts. Sweet !


----------



## Littleluke

You've made some good improvements mate despite the stress you have had the past few months. Legs have improved the most "Quads" and more width your back especially noticeable in the lat spread. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## DB

supercell said:


> Hey Baz,
> 
> I am always honest with others so its nice to get some honest analysis back.
> 
> I think what I am striving for is a balance of the 2. Yes 07 I was big and full but my midsection was distended and my conditioning below the waist from the back wasn't where it should have been.
> 
> If you dont get in condition, you are not looked at. That IS the simple truth.
> 
> At the moment I am sitting at around 87kgs. I still feel that I have plenty to come off but in saying that I have been getting leaner and leaner and my bodyweight hasn't been dropping as much due to a different protocol this year.
> 
> I will probably end up around 7-10lb heavier than the UK's in 2008. My waist is already as small as it was 4 weeks out from the UK's in 2008 so for me it is all about trying to create more of an illusion. I also feel I have made some progress with my chest and back, not a lot but enough to see a difference and help create that better illusion.
> 
> Its all about size and condition and if I cant get the condition being big and full then I need to come to a comprimise.
> 
> Thanks for your comments mate, I appreciate them and nothing I haven't been thinking myself.
> 
> J


Thanks for the reply, very interesting! All the best with the show mate! You better be at nabba SE! I'm current 7.5 weeks out leaner than normal at this stage and a good 5kg heavier! whoop!

looking good in the new snaps..

p.s shave your armpits you gorilla!


----------



## Littleluke

DB said:


> Thanks for the reply, very interesting! All the best with the show mate! You better be at nabba SE! I'm current 7.5 weeks out leaner than normal at this stage and a good 5kg heavier! whoop!
> 
> looking good in the new snaps..
> 
> p.s shave your armpits you gorilla!


ahmen to that!

[/QUOTE]


----------



## supercell

I'll get em waxed boys. last time i shaved them I severed an artery and only just survived. Well, ok, I nicked myself and it hurt!

J


----------



## musclefox

Looking well in the pics James, keep it up..

I used NAIR hair remover cream ( from savers) last year on my armpits and sensitive bodyparts and shaved the non sensitive parts, really good stuff and no rash or anything afterwards..


----------



## supercell

Cheers Dave I might try that although the girl that does my pits does enjoy doing it and seeing the look of pain on my face. I would hate to take away one of her pleasures in life!! LOL

J


----------



## Littleluke

musclefox said:


> Looking well in the pics James, keep it up..
> 
> I used NAIR hair remover cream ( from savers) last year on my armpits and sensitive bodyparts and shaved the non sensitive parts, really good stuff and no rash or anything afterwards..


I second that mate! I used it on my second show as I hacked myself to shreds for the south coast!


----------



## Rebus

Littleluke said:


> I second that mate! I used it on my second show as I hacked myself to shreds for the south coast!


Ditto to that.. :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

OMG...I pop in here expecting talk of raw iron, Texas Power bar grazes across the traps from mammoth squatting....but no!!!!

What do I get????

Hair removal method discussion! :whistling:


----------



## Rotsocks

Have spent the best part of this week reading through this journal.

The last time i was training regulary in the 90's the only resource we had then were training videos and flex magazine.

So now i am back into my training i am really enjoying following several journals on here. However to be able to follow a Pro bodybuilders is something else.

Thanks for sharing with us James and all the best for your Pro Debut.


----------



## Kate1976

Hey James - just wanted to drop by and say best of luck


----------



## strange_days

Update pics ?


----------



## clarkey

Spoke to James yesterday he is locked away in Wales working hard, dont think he has internet access out there.


----------



## hilly

check his facebook status he has just put pics up


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

I have seen pics of James on another site and he is 88kg - 2.5 weeks out, looking thick and shredded. Have no clue how to upload them though!


----------



## musclefox

If you send them to my email addy il put them up:thumb:

[email protected]


----------



## gunit

Clarkey...see u at the airport next week mate!!should be a blast whatever happens!!hope u r well??


----------



## OJay

the pics are on james' facebook page, looking crazy 2 weeks out


----------



## WWR

I don't have anything else to add to this thread apart from;

Best of luck to James

and

It makes me laugh where you gym has "This is Sparta" written on the metal beam lol


----------



## supercell

Update.

I have just returned from 12 days in wales with Neil. He came up to the Warrington show where I was at a very low ebb mentally due to a lot of problems emotionally. He said I was a good 2 weeks behind and that I needed to come down to Wales, firstly to get my head back into things but also to get some rest mentally and also some sleep as I had not slept in days.

Wales was great and Neil was just amazing. He did cardio with me in the mornings outside in the Welsh countryside and trained me in his gym 5 times a week. he also cooked my food whilst I stayed with him, so basically I had nothing to think about apart from getting myself better.

Slowly but surely things started to turn around and my conditioning was changing daily. I dropped around 10-11lbs in those 12 days and now sit at just 13st depleted with another 2lbs to go before loading and drying out.

2 weeks ago there was an 80% chance that I wouldn't have competed but now I am where I need to be and its all systems go!!

These pics were taken on my phone today. They dont have the best clarity but you can get the idea of where I am depleted. I hope to be around 12lb heavier than the UK's in 2008 with similar conditioning once all the water is out and I have filled up.

J


----------



## BigBiff

look outstanding


----------



## strange_days

Wow James.

Your back has come through an absolute treat, that third pic is glorious. I am utterly amazed how much you can radically change your body through 12 weeks intensive dieting and cardio. Great learning for me..

Many congratularions, especially having to overcome personal difficulties as well during this period.

Stunning.


----------



## weeman

looking outstanding James,the improvements in your pecs are really showing in the front lat spread,you have brought them up big time mate 

Cant wait to see that physique full of carbs and tanned up:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Fantastic pics of your back !! Good going James


----------



## clarkey

Awsome big man!! time to get team Llewellin to the states....see you at Gatwick Sunday mate whooooop whoooop :rockon:


----------



## musclefox

Nice work James, a lot of hard work has gone into the way you look and for people who hasnt done it then its Torchure sometimes..

Your face has come in to which is a good sign your there.

Waist to is looking small, everything looking well.

Great stuff, keep in there.. :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

looking ace bag fella. Go kick ass


----------



## Rudedog

Looking awesome mate


----------



## nibbsey

Looking awesome James, whatever it is you've been doing with your chest is working. They seem a lot thicker than at the brits and you're delpleted.

Amazing!!

Good luck...


----------



## bigkiwi

Best of luck James. Take the stage by storm


----------



## supercell

OK I am now 7 days out from my pro debut and my weight dropped again overnight by just over a lb down to 12st 13lbs or 181lbs.

Neil has increased my carbs again today so they will be sitting at around 325g today plus my cardio has been knocked back to an hour and I get to eat some fillet steak, eggs and potato tonight!!!! I'm buzzing and feeling 20x better today than yesterday. I was on 250g of carbs yesterday and the day before and have lost around 3.5lb over the last 3-4 days!!!

Just shows at this stage the body is SO efficient and cals get churned up big stylee! There is a very delicate balance between fat burning and going catabolic.

I found in 2008 that my weight levelled out at around 84kgs before dropping very quickly so this time that has been stopped by backing off a little and upping my carbs and fats. I still feel fcukin depleted and flat but hey, that's just all part of the plan.

I had a shoot with Becka again today, my last now until I return. No tan and white as a sheet but it was the raw look we were after LOL!! The pics are below.


----------



## supercell

More to follow


----------



## hilly

james you look awesome. cant believe ure low days at this stage are more than my everyday 6 weeks out LMAO


----------



## oaklad

seen your progress on facebook its really inspiring and the changes have been amazing to say the least!!

good luck in US enjoy it as well


----------



## daniel.m

looking superb James, best of luck with your debut, although you don't need it as you've clearly done all that can be done!


----------



## ste247

wow you look amazing,your conditioning is spot on you will look awsomme full of carbs,good luck with the show.


----------



## ah24

Looking awesome dude...quad sweep is something else.

Chest looks like it's been bought up a lot too


----------



## wannabehuge89

Looking sick James, trained down at ministry last year and steve put me through some of your leg workouts, you know how to train haha Hope your first pro show goes as well as you deserve


----------



## forddee

Good luck and all the best as the rest has all been said ; )

Daz


----------



## DB

Best of luck J-dog!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Looking good james, good luck mate!


----------



## FATBOY

good luck big man


----------



## Littleluke

Have fun in the states J mate!


----------



## nothing2fear

Best of luck mate!


----------



## supercell

Ok so just a quick update for everyone. The villa we are staying in is fantastic with 4 bedrooms big lounge and large kitchen along with 3 bathrooms and a pool. Its around ten miles from the venue so its within easy reach.

Depletion went well with my weight this morning down to 12st12lb hich is exactly where Neil wanted it. He has been so supportive giving me my meal plans and activity levels depending on my bodyweight.

This morning I started my carb up and have 9 structured meals to plough through!

I an rally excited about the look I will be bringing to the stage here and I am sure the next few days will go smoothly.

My glutes are striated and my back is crazy looking so I an very happy.


----------



## ah24

supercell said:


> Ok so just a quick update for everyone. The villa we are staying in is fantastic with 4 bedrooms big lounge and large kitchen along with 3 bathrooms and a pool. Its around ten miles from the venue so its within easy reach.
> 
> Depletion went well with my weight this morning down to 12st12lb hich is exactly where Neil wanted it. He has been so supportive giving me my meal plans and activity levels depending on my bodyweight.
> 
> This morning I started my carb up and have 9 structured meals to plough through!
> 
> I an rally excited about the look I will be bringing to the stage here and I am sure the next few days will go smoothly.
> 
> My glutes are striated and my back is crazy looking so I an very happy.


Sounds like it's all on target - hope everything goes smoothly from here dude 

Have you gone out with anyone? We need pics!


----------



## lockstock

Yo Bad boi!

You know i like to leave you alone during prepping but its been good to keep in touch lately.

Good luck J and i will be glued to the net and my mobile for instant results and see whats going on etc

This is it!!!! :thumbup1:

Little Paulie x


----------



## supercell

First day of loading is underway and already I am wanting just protein and veg! I'm just about to have meal number 5 of 9.

I'm 7lbs up already at 13st 5.5lbs!

The weather is humid today and around 80 degrees. Water intake is at around 6 litres, around 1 litre higher than it would be at home on the first day of loading.

I'll keep everyone updated on here as I have managed to tap into the next door neighbours unsecured wireless internet....So happy days!!!

Thankyou to everyone for all the well wishes, it means so much to me.

J


----------



## hertderg

I've followed your prep here and on FB and you're looking in fantastic condition James,all the very best for the show, enjoy every single minute of your pro debut.

You'll be spoilt for choice meal wise after the show but if you can,sometime during your stay try and check out a place at the top of International drive called texas de brazil - the place is amazing, all you can eat meat feast plus a great salad bar.I'm out there 21st of May :thumb:

If you sign up on line they'll email you a 25% discount voucher .During sign up tell them it's your birthday/wedding anniversary and you might get a 50% voucher.

http://www.texasdebrazil.com/

I don't work for them ,honest, i just love the food 

Mark.


----------



## hilly

enjoy it james and all the best. cant wait to see pics


----------



## Galtonator

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM CARBS . Go get em mate


----------



## forddee

Great to read your up dates,crack on J.

Daz


----------



## borostu82

looking forward to the pics James, see you when your back mate


----------



## strange_days

Thanks for the update James, This journal has shown how a pro does it


----------



## musclefox

By Supercell;



> I'm 7lbs up already at 13st 5.5lbs


Thats a good weight increase since 2008 british, thats 85kg and hopefully fill out a bit more..

Go give them hell mate. :thumb:


----------



## supercell

OK update. Its now 6.55am here in Orlando. I weighed in at 13st 2lbs so an increase of 4lbs on yesterday after the first day of loading.

Yesterday was probably the hardest day of the prep for me. Yes the first meal or so is great but after such a long time on low carbs and little volume, the stomach takes a right pounding.

Today I feel a lot better and meal 1 went down really fast as I am starving. The loading phase normally goes like this with me:-

Day 1 Meal 1 and 2 taste great then feel bloated and ill for the remainder of the day

Day 2 wake up starving and carbs and food go down much easier

Day 3 Cant get enough food in me!!!

The same pattern is emerging this time.

We hit it heavy yesterday with portions of 600g of baked potato and 120g oats as well as 100-150g of banana. We also kept the fats high with 2 steak and egg meals. 9 meals in total.

Today is lighter on the food and not as much fluid. The point of yesterday was to superload on the first day, get me bloated and watery as hell and then day 2 is all about dropping back the carbs and water a little before bumping the carbs back up tomorrow, after giving the digestive system a little rest.

I feel huge this morning. BIG and full already but a little watery, which I would expect. I would only expect around a half a pound to a pound gain today and my weight may even stay the same but I will be a lot drier by tomorrow.

Neil has been awesome over the last few days, thank god for Blackberry instant messaging!!

Not having him here is not an issue for me. I have done the last week with him now 3 times (UK's and 2 guest spots) so know how it works, although this time we are doing things differently for a fuller harder look on stage. My head doesn't go at all in the last week like some, which is a huge benefit if I am going to be competing abroad a lot more.

The flight timings were perfect for this show and this will be my protocol for future shows. Always fly out on the second day of depletion!

Its another beautiful day here in Orlando and last night we went out for steak and potato (plus a sneaky egg I took out in my tupperware) Trying to determine what 600g of baked potato was interesting in the restaurant but I had cooked that portion size earlier in the day so I had a good idea.

We went to Outback Steak House which is about 1 mile from where were are (bloody handy) It cost $9.99 for a steak and 2 sides and it was amazing. that would be at least £15 at home but cost around £6.50-£7 here!!

Clarky and his partner Sophie came with us to the restaurant and he had the ribs. OMG they were absolutely incredible. A full rack for like £12 with sweet pot with honey, brown sugar and cinnamon and vegetables. I had a sneaky little taste and he agreed that they were the best ribs we had ever tasted, so I know where I am going after the show.

The guys have been enjoying shopping and eating out and are visiting some of the theme parks. Its quite handy that Clarky, Sofie, Rob and also his partner Holly have all stayed within 1 mile of where we are, so they know where things are.

Clarkey and Gary Farr (gunit) have been smashing up steak, eggs, pancakes and maple syrup in the mornings at the local diner. It costs like $5!!!!!!!!!! I'm definately coming back here when I am not on such a killer schedule and I am gonna eat myself massive!!

So how am I feeling?

Well I am feeling really excited now. I am not in the slightest bit nervous and there is no reason why I should be. I have had no pressure from anyone and put none on myself. I know I will be bringing the best package I ever have done to the stage here in Orlando and thats all I can do. I am bigger, rounder, fuller but still very nicely conditioned, so a halfway house between my 07 and 08 look with a waist down by 1.5 inches and improved quads, back and chest; so I cant really ask more than that!!

Good luck to everyone else back home who is showing this weekend at the S Coast show, my thoughts are with you and enjoy your carbs tomorrow!!!

Here are a couple of pics from about 1 hour ago at 184lbs (sorry they are a bit grainy but lighting and camera not great)

Jx


----------



## robo029

Cant wait to see you back on stage good look with everything and i hope 2010 brings you good times


----------



## Rob68

Are you doing a video diary for a new dvd?


----------



## ah24

Looking good James, can't see how you look watery though so looking forward to the finished product.

The food out there sounds awesome!


----------



## coldo

Delts look amazing! As does the rest.

Good luck with the show.


----------



## 3752

James i meant to call you before you left buddy but got hectic with the house move this weekend and prep.....

glad things are coming together buddy enjoy the experiance which i am sure you will.....and we will speak when you get back.....


----------



## hilly

looking awesome james and its appreciated giving us such a detailed response altho hearing how ure struggling with all ure carbs is killing my dieting ass haha.


----------



## FATBOY

waist is tiny awsome m8


----------



## LOCUST

Go get them mate, enjoy it, and all the best.

look awesome bro


----------



## Simon m

James

The transformation since carb loading is amazing. Youir chest which looked a little sub par really has come on and your overall shape is excellent.

Best of luck mate.


----------



## supercell

RJ68 said:


> Are you doing a video diary for a new dvd?


Yes mate, my wife has been filming me on a day by day basis. How I am feeling and also some posing to show you how I am looking too. This will be used for the final DVD.

J


----------



## mick_the_brick

All the best J - looking freaky buddy


----------



## supercell

Taken poolside after meal 1 on the final day of loading. Show day tomorrow after the athletes meeting tonight at 8pm!


----------



## XL

Looking awesome James. Good luck!


----------



## Judas

Holy **** James  . Good luck mate. Saw a signed picture of you in Bedrocks supplement shop in Sittingbourne, looked amazing  .


----------



## Tinytom

I think not having to make that U80 weight this year has been great for you James.

I got those same trunks lol in velvet yes?

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## hilly

supercell said:


> Taken poolside after meal 1 on the final day of loading. Show day tomorrow after the athletes meeting tonight at 8pm!


looking great james.

ps accept my freidn req on face book when u get a min -- peter hill :thumb:


----------



## supercell

Thanks guys.

Yes Tom, I defo look my best at around 13st to 13st 4lbs; bigger and rounder and now I can slowly start to add to my frame again as I still have a good 16-20lbs room in this class. Im never going to be top end but a few more pounds on my frame in the right areas will go a long way. You know me, condition always comes first, BBing as all about illusion as we all know.

I have struggled with my carb up over the last 2 days, not actually eating the food but the side effects from it. I was up a lot last night with stomach cramps and feeling sick, although I wasn't actually sick.

As a result I was 1lb down today at 13st 1lb but drier and harder, if a little flatter. Today we have swapped back over to oats and bananas as I seem to tolerate these a lot better.

We have done things very different from the UK's in that we not only carb loaded but fat loaded too and also dropped my water coming into the show instead of increasing it.

I am WAY fuller and harder as a result of doing this, which is all great stuff to put to good use at subsequent shows.

I am really excited about meeting some of the guys I have been chatting to such as Jose Raymond as the athletes meeting is just but a few hours away at 1am UK time (8pm Florida time)

I am now shaved down, exfoliated and moisturised and ready to tan!!!

The music I have chosen is a mix of 'He-Man and the Masters of the Universe', quite dramatic with plenty of opportunity to hit those big poses, with quieter interludes for more ponsey poses!!LOL

So the time is nearly upon me. 7 years almost to the day from when I first stepped on stage I am about to take part in my first ever pro show........FCUKING HELL!!!!

In the words of Neil 'Yoda' Hill.......'LET's FCUKING AV IT!!!!'

J


----------



## Lois_Lane

Destroy em mate!!!!!!!


----------



## roy

Looking awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Geo

Good Luck James, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Robw

Looking superb james been following your progress through fb as well and you are a true champ mate

Now go and kick some pro ass and show them how us britt's do it :thumb:

Good luck


----------



## nothing2fear

Best of luck mate; pictures look phenominal!


----------



## hertderg

Enjoy every minute of it James , you deserve it. Hope you also enjoy some of the delights Orlando has after the show.


----------



## Simon m

Best of luck James and have a great time


----------



## musclefox

Go show them some SHREDDED BRIT mate:thumb: (GOOD LUCK)


----------



## weeman

your looking incredible mate,good luck


----------



## big_jim_87

james you look like poo! lol messin buddy

only skim read this so sorry if its in er all ready but do you know who is in the line up with you?

good luck mate


----------



## Guest

Good luck, James, thinking of of out there in Florida!!!

Keep your eyes on the prize!

Love the music you've chosen!! 

Wish I was there to watch !!! 

Fiona ( from the gym)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LMAO @ ponsey poses, gotta have ponsey poses...


----------



## glen danbury

looking great - good luck:thumb:


----------



## borostu82

big_jim_87 said:


> james you look like poo! lol messin buddy
> 
> only skim read this so sorry if its in er all ready but do you know *who is in the line up with you?*
> 
> good luck mate


have a look on here for the line up not sure how accurate this is.

http://72.37.217.214/showthread.php?t=80578


----------



## supercell

OK Final update before hitting the stage.

Yesterday afternoon went from bad to worse......

My stomach cramping got worse and worse and then ended up losing about 3 litres of water in the form of the runs meaning that I was incredibly dehydrated and lighter than I was when I woke up in the morning yesterday!!!

I was in so much pain, felt weak and was unsure if I would be able to carry on. Anyway after getting home after the weigh in, I rushed to the loo again. It had the effect of completely flattening my stomach although leaving me incredibly dehydrated. By this time it was 12am this morning and with neil in bed I had to take things into my own hands.

Although water had been stopped at 9pm, I put another litre in with 100g of Gatorade and 2 scoops of whey. After that I had some oats and banana and settled off back to bed.

I awoke this morning at 13st 3lbs so 2lb up from yesterday and full and vascular with my stomach completely flat!!!!! Happy days!!!

So anyway Neil messaged me back during the night and told me to take in more fluid so I have done another pint this morning and doing another with my second meal.

I feel the best I have done today in the whole week so thats good news.

Pre judging will be starting about 4pm, so 9pm UK time.

Here is a picture taken from this morning after my first meal and first coat of tan.

J


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Good Luck!


----------



## lockstock

Fantastic!

MASSIVE improvements my friend, this will keep me ticking over for the next 4 weeks to come.

At least you have the comfort of Nic and your friends being there which will be a massive plus to spure you on and put you at ease a little... Hey, its only your 1st pro show, no biggie, ha!

Good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## oaklad

good luck


----------



## hilly

you look good james, you are looking the best i have ever seen you thus a winner all ready


----------



## willsey4

Looking very impressive James. All the best with the show. Will be following online.


----------



## Simon m

Great condition on that Photo James - really inspirational


----------



## Davo

Best of luck.


----------



## big_jim_87

still look poo! lol

arms are a lot bigger this year!


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> you look good james, you are looking the best i have ever seen you thus a winner all ready


awwww hilly that was nice like saying your a winner in my eyes regardless of the out come....lol your getting soft?


----------



## ElfinTan

Not much more to say now James but ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!

T & P


----------



## Galtonator

Looking ace mate go get em


----------



## Kate1976

Best of luck James


----------



## supercell

Thanks to everyone for their well wishes. I will update later after I have had my steak and chips! I made the first call out with Eduardo, Roc and Jose. Absolutely over the moon. Top 4 it is! Finals tomorrow and all to play for! X


----------



## ah24

Brilliant news dude, fingers crossed for the next bit...Enjoy the steak and chips!


----------



## XJPX

BIg congrats James, how did it feel wen u heard ur name in the first call out?


----------



## DB

supercell said:


> Thanks to everyone for their well wishes. I will update later after I have had my steak and chips! I made the first call out with Eduardo, Roc and Jose. Absolutely over the moon. Top 4 it is! Finals tomorrow and all to play for! X


Wow! couldn't ask for anything more mate! congrats!! :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

omg you fatty! steak and chips tut tut lol i hope you feel real bad! lol i know you aint gona feel shyt! lol


----------



## stri8ted2210

Massive congratulations james!! Doing british bodybuilding proud buddy! Just watched your one step ahead dvd actually, Very inpiring and a great watch! Good Luck for the finals.


----------



## hilly

just saw the pics mate you look great. i bet ure very pleased with the call out


----------



## supercell

hey guys its Gary Farr here aka G unit.I am here with james thought id just give you guys a detailed report of the show and how i feel it went after the judging.

202 class.9 guys in the class and without being rude to anyone the top 4 were solid from the off.In 1st place will be Eduardo who is in a class of his own.He simply is off the frigging scale with detail,seperation,condition and dry as bone.No one can even come close.

2nd,3rd,4th is really unclear!!! In my opinion james IS top 3 but i fear he will end up 4th!!!James L condition is clearly 2nd in the lineup by some distance.From the back he kills it,tree is in and its gluteshow time aswell!!He is clearly 2nd from the back!!!

Both Jose and Roc have there strengths and weakness and either at this point could be 2nd.Roc has a suspect lump on the side of his leg which imo should be marked down.Jose is very full and vascular but condition is just not there.Also he lacks some detail where james has plenty.Rocs legs are underpowered compared to his top half which could be a factor although he does look good in certain poses,i like his shape.

After the judging i am going with 2nd shabaz,3rd james,4th jose. BUT i am almost certain this will not be the placings given.IF jose can dry out over night and come in tighter tomo he will pick up 2nd and this could see james slip to 4th.

At the moment guys its fingers crossed time. James WILL get top 3 at a show this yr.wheather or not it will be at this one remains to be seen.

The finals kick off at 3pm here tomo that will be around 8pm in England

The open- some really good new guys on the scene here which is nice to see.Clear 1and 2 between Hide and Marcus Hayley.Close...could go either way....for me Hide for the win.

Some Russian guy stormed into the 1st callout with Hide and marcus and was dry,hard,super vascular and BIG!!!!!

next were a couple fof Ausi guys who looked awesome,Mike Kefilianos and another guy called demetri something were really in the mix.I liked the dimetri who had awesome balance shape and symmetry.A little light but in time and with 10lbs will be smashing the top 3 up big style!!

Thats pretty much about it and its finger crossed time!!!!!

G Unit!


----------



## supercell

Here are some pics courtesy of Dan Ray from RX Muscle


----------



## supercell

XJPX said:


> BIg congrats James, how did it feel wen u heard ur name in the first call out?


Fcukin great!!! :thumb:

J


----------



## strange_days

James you look sick up there. Dryness and vascularity in the most muscular is off the scale.

Fingers crossed for a good result.


----------



## Kate1976

Amaaaaazing condition......best of luck for today......sending top 3 vibes


----------



## Simon m

You look excellent, best of luck and fingers crossed for the top 3


----------



## FATBOY

fantastic condition and a great look you certainly brought it m8 :thumb:


----------



## ollie321

just reading an article on you in this months flex, best of look mate:beer:


----------



## Biggerdave

Absolutely stunning mate, you really pulled it back in the last couple weeks and did something special.

So so pleased for you:thumb:

Dave


----------



## ste247

hay james well done on taking the pro stage for the first time, ive just put up some pics from the show in the shows' pro's and insperation section if you havnt saw them check them out if your still awake lol, top 3 for me anyways james your conditioning is insane....


----------



## ste247

ollie321 said:


> just reading an article on you in this months flex, best of look mate:beer:


is this artical true did james have skin cancer last year?


----------



## dixie normus

After all the troubles you had last year I'm just happy to see a bigger better looking James L on stage with a smile on his face. You're a winner in my eyes regardless of the final placing.

Fingers crossed for a top 3:thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Looking incredible James - no-one deserves this more than you. Hope you have an amazing time today and kick some serious butt!


----------



## defdaz

James is posing here from 1:40 onwards.

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/contests/2010-europa-orlando/2882-2010-europa-orlando-202-class-posing-video.html


----------



## stri8ted2210

Man!! edaurdo correa looks incredible, i personally thought last year he was better then kevin english and should have taken the 202 olympia. James looked at his best and a bit more and i think he should land in 2nd place. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

ste247 said:


> is this artical true did james have skin cancer last year?


Yes mate he did have, on his chest and back I believe - I think it may have cleared up now but not totally sure.

Excellent showing James, your condition can hang with the best of them no doubt


----------



## Captain Hero

Congratulations on your placing James!


----------



## Jacko89

WOW James, true freak of nature. Even after everything that gets thrown at you, you just keep on going, true determination and an inspiration to all.

Congratulations on your call out and GOOD LUCK MAN, enjoy it


----------



## supercell

ste247 said:


> is this artical true did james have skin cancer last year?


Yes mate and I have another appointment on the 21st April to see if it's all gone. If not then its more treatment. But hey if you can do a diet and all the cardio and training then cancer is easy to overcome IMO. Stay positive and everything will come good!

Everything and I mean everything in life happens for a reason and the last 12 months have proved that and the last 6 weeks have proved that even more.

J


----------



## supercell

I love this shot from MD.

Thanks to everyone for all their comments. Considering I am giving away 15-18lbs to most of these guys I am delighted. Now its time to work putting some thickness on my chest, back and hamstrings, more quad sweep etc whilst maintaining my waistline.......EASY STUFF LOL!!!!

Its been a blast and in around 4 hours its time to do it all again and I cant wait. Bob Chic commented on the UK support, the 5 other guys that came with me were the loudest of the night.

What also made my day were the comments on the play by play from 2 of my idols, Shawn Ray and George Farrah.

Its been a great week with highs and real lows too. But hey, that's bodybuilding and all that cardio, low carbs etc was worth it just to stand on stage and be counted as a credible 202 competitor.

Neil has been phoning and I.M me on his Blackberry constantly giving me my meals and what I need to do. He has been incredible and the poor guy didn't get to sleep until 3am as he was buzzing!!!

I'll report back after the finals as now I have to eat steak, chips, coke, chocolate brownies and ice cream.....It's a fcukin hard life being a BBer!!!!!


----------



## Galtonator

thats just flippin mental. Look at your delts


----------



## big_jim_87

well fuk me tbh i thought yep james is a freeky fuker but on a pro stage he wouldnt get any were in the 202 but im glad to say that i take that back now the pics look real good buddy id like to see a few line up pics to get a better look at how you mesure up but all in all very impressed!


----------



## ah24

Vid put up on MD with 202 pre-judging posing.

James comes on 2nd.

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/contests/2010-europa-orlando/2882-2010-europa-orlando-202-class-posing-video.html


----------



## 3752

James I have no Internet due to the house move apart from my phone but wanted to say a hugecongrats for an excellant showing no matter the place


----------



## Simon m

James hasn't got top 3 so has been stitched up as he isn't a yank - no surprise there!

Anyway mate, you looked bloody excellent and you should have been top 3


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hardly stitched up simon, it was a tough top 4 and 3rd/4th could of gone either way.


----------



## willsey4

Was this show a qualifier for the Olympia? If so what were the requirements?


----------



## FATBOY

4th is a amazing achievment at your first pro show .

top three qualify for the mr o i belive


----------



## hertderg

congrats James - Fantastic line up and a top 4 finish must be a dream for your first pro show. This is only the start mate, upward and onward.

When are you due home ? Hope the flights are back to normal by the time you are all set to come home.

I'm due in Orlando in 5 weeks , i'm not panicking yet, but who knows how long this ash cloud will hang around for :confused1:

Make the most of your stay as Orlando is the best place on earth 

Mark.


----------



## dixie normus

willsey4 said:


> Was this show a qualifier for the Olympia? If so what were the requirements?


top 3 qualify.


----------



## Simon m

Incredible Bulk said:


> hardly stitched up simon, it was a tough top 4 and 3rd/4th could of gone either way.


Maybe, but it's very rare for a UK based bloke to ever get a placing (ex Dorian)


----------



## hilly

Simon m said:


> James hasn't got top 3 so has been stitched up as he isn't a yank - no surprise there!
> 
> Anyway mate, you looked bloody excellent and you should have been top 3


Not true at all IMO. James was no were near top 2 and fighting for that 3rd place. could have gone either way and if i remember right we jhad a couple of uk boys do very well last year


----------



## FATBOY

hilly said:


> Not true at all IMO. James was no were near top 2 and fighting for that 3rd place. could have gone either way and if i remember right we jhad a couple of uk boys do very well last year


lol flex lewis didnt do to bad same weight class as well


----------



## ElfinTan

And neither did John Hodgeson or Lee Powell last year!!!! If I know anything of James he certainly won't play the 'I was robbed' card because he IS a professional and a true gent. A massive well done to James, 4th in your 1st pro show has to be one of the best debut placings of ANY UK pro ever so it certainly is no shabby acheivement. I look forward to being able to buy you that pint x


----------



## bigkiwi

Fantastic achievement James. I believe this result was within your goal so you can't do much better than that - well done


----------



## Big Dawg

ElfinTan said:


> And neither did John Hodgeson or Lee Powell last year!!!! If I know anything of James he certainly won't play the 'I was robbed' card because he IS a professional and a true gent. A massive well done to James, 4th in your 1st pro show has to be one of the best debut placings of ANY UK pro ever so it certainly is no shabby acheivement. I look forward to being able to buy you that pint x


Agree Tan, it's the sort of unhelpful a55 kissing that doesn't do anyone any favours. Might as well be honest but if criticism isn't appropriate then a "well done" will suffice. James looked fantastic but the judging was spot on IMO. And you're right, james won't play that card and he's already stated which areas he needs to work on - a lot of people can't even judge their own physique objectively but he clearly can.


----------



## ElfinTan

Simon m said:


> *James hasn't got top 3 so has been stitched up as he isn't a yank - no surprise there!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Anyway mate, you looked bloody excellent and you should have been top 3


And neither is Eduardo! Brazilian I believe!


----------



## stri8ted2210

Edaurdo correa is brazilian. The future is very bright for ed,deff a top contender for the 202 olympia title come end of the year imo. Great results james, you must be absoloutley buzzing. And last year james flex lewis did remarkably well placing 2nd in his pro debut at the tampa to david henry (with a stomach issue meaning he couldnt carb up), then clearly winning the europa prop show 202 a few weeks later, but then flex is a remarkable bodybuilder. Many congrats again james,done all of us brits very proud!!


----------



## OJay

stri8ted2210 said:


> but then flex is a remarkable bodybuilder. Many congrats again james,done all of us brits very proud!!


so is james 

well done james inspirational


----------



## strange_days

If you look back at the start of this thread and see what James's goals were, I think he can be justly very satisfied indeed 

Excellent showing James..


----------



## supercell

Hi Guys,

Thankyou all so much for your kind words and constructive critiques. I know my weakness and thats where my plans now focus.

I am still learning, like all of us and what Neil and I did this time worked really well on a physique which 3 weeks ago was 2 weeks behind. I know that with a straight forward prep you will be seeing a highly polished, rounder and bigger Llewellin on stage and we are both confident of bringing that in July at the Conneticut 202.

I am absolutely over the moon with my placing. Of course my ultimate goal was to get top 3 but my first goal was top 10. My second goal was top 6, so I have hit that already!!

I had a video shoot yesterday with Jose Raymond, who has very kindly given me the opportunity to stay with him for the week leading up to it as he is only a short car ride away.

We are currently stranded in Orlando but Thompson have been incredible and put us all up free of charge at a 5 star resort and spa which is all inclusive. We have a wonderful suite with 2 beds, 2 bathrooms, kitchen, lounge, dining room and sunken jacuzzi in our huge bedroom suite!!!! Its just a decision of which of the 3 plasma screens to watch!!

I remember saying that it would be lovely to spend some time here after the show and thanks to the volcano I am, so big shout out to the Iceland posse, you done me proud. It looks like we will be here for the next 4-5 days and a huge bonus is that for the next few days the Theme Parks are all free to stranded Brits......,.GAME ON!!!!

My rebound is going very well indeed. I went mad show night and yesterday morning at the buffet but since then I have eaten sensible foods every 2.5 hours. My weight is up by 17lbs from my depleted weight and I gained over half a stone yesterday alone. I am now 14st2lbs with shreaded glutes and obliques still right in. I am suffering absolutely NO bloating this time, probably due to how we did things differently in the loading phase. My plan is to stick around 14st now until we start my prep for the next show 6-8 weeks out.

I have just got in from doing my 30 mins cardio at the very nice gym in the complex here and have just had my oats and pro peptide before we go down for the Breakfast buffet at 9am.

I am off to Golds later to train back and chest and make the most of all this newly found energy!!!

Thanks again to everyone for all your support, its hard competing abroad but I have been really fortunate to have 5 of my friends out here with me and my wife Nic too who has been tremendous and tanned me up both days!

J


----------



## hilly

Great news again james and glad ure pleased.

without going into detail would you mind giving us what was diff during the load. also roughly how ure eating now compared to dieting? i ask purely as i will be doing my first comp in 5 weeks so am trying to work on how i will control the post show rebound to stay lean for summer


----------



## Lois_Lane

James never have i seen some one with such freaky ripped arms was a pleasure to shake your hand well done!!


----------



## EDG301

Big well done James. You done us Brits proud. Onwards & Upwards!


----------



## supercell

hilly said:


> Great news again james and glad ure pleased.
> 
> without going into detail would you mind giving us what was diff during the load. also roughly how ure eating now compared to dieting? i ask purely as i will be doing my first comp in 5 weeks so am trying to work on how i will control the post show rebound to stay lean for summer


We went a little lighter on carbs but put way more fats in. We also didn't take the sodium or fluid completely out either as I work better with sodium and water in my system. I can still stay dry but a lot fuller when I keep a little of both in.

My diet now is as follows and I am around 10lbs up from my stage weight and my conditioning is still very good with glutes still through and lower back striated too. I am sitting at around 196lbs this morning. I am also doing just 30 mins cardio daily. My cals are around 4600 now and all the time this is maintaining my weight I will not back off that. carbs are around 450g + daily.

Wake

1 scoop whey, 5g BCAA

Cardio 30 mins Treadmill 3.5mph/5% 5x weekly (mon-fri)

Meal 1 100g oats, 20g raisins, 1 banana, 1 yoghurt, 2 scoops pro peptide

Train 60 mins Pre/during/post 5-10g BCAA's

Meal 2 2 scoops pro recover, glutamine/creatine

Meal 3 (30 mins later) 1 pro MR

Meal 4 (90 mins later) 100g rice, 200g chicken, veg, 10g olive oil, pineapple

Meal 5 Same

Meal 6 Same

Meal 7 5 whole eggs, 3 slices wholewheat toast, pineapple

Meal 8 60g oats, 20g nat PB, 2 scoops pro pep

In night around 2am 1 scoop pro pep, 10g nat PB

Cheat meal 7-10pm sunday.

Thats me right now and Im still hungry on that!!!

J


----------



## hilly

cheers for the response james, looks nice and simple just as i intend to keep mine.


----------



## supercell

Lois_Lane said:


> James never have i seen some one with such freaky ripped arms was a pleasure to shake your hand well done!!


Haha, nice one mate, the pleasure was all mine, it was great to see and meet you and well done!!!

J


----------



## supercell

Thanks Dutch.

Neil and I work closely together and he used my UK showing to help with the final hours prep here. I was flat at the UK's (but insanely shredded) but it was necessary to make the weight. This time with no weight limit it was much easier. People wouldn't actually believe the food that I ate in the carb up and the amount of it. I was SO depleted it took till the end of the second day of eating 10 meals a day to feel like I was returning to normal!!

I love competing over 2 days, its where the experience and knowledge really comes into play.

Next show in Tampa expect 3-5lbs heavier and even more conditioned with the knowledge we both gained from Orlando.

J


----------



## XJPX

supercell said:


> Thanks Dutch.
> 
> Neil and I work closely together and he used my UK showing to help with the final hours prep here. I was flat at the UK's (but insanely shredded) but it was necessary to make the weight. This time with no weight limit it was much easier. People wouldn't actually believe the food that I ate in the carb up and the amount of it. I was SO depleted it took till the end of the second day of eating 10 meals a day to feel like I was returning to normal!!
> 
> I love competing over 2 days, its where the experience and knowledge really comes into play.
> 
> *Next show in Tampa expect 3-5lbs heavier and even more conditioned with the knowledge we both gained from Orlando.*
> 
> J


best of luck mate, top 3 this time is defo on :thumb:


----------



## kirkelliott

awsome james ...really impressed with ur look amazing condition!!

thanks for the thread provides great info! =]


----------



## Dagman72

supercell said:


> I love this shot from MD.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all their comments. Considering I am giving away 15-18lbs to most of these guys I am delighted. Now its time to work putting some thickness on my chest, back and hamstrings, more quad sweep etc whilst maintaining my waistline.......EASY STUFF LOL!!!!
> 
> Its been a blast and in around 4 hours its time to do it all again and I cant wait. Bob Chic commented on the UK support, the 5 other guys that came with me were the loudest of the night.
> 
> What also made my day were the comments on the play by play from 2 of my idols, Shawn Ray and George Farrah.
> 
> Its been a great week with highs and real lows too. But hey, that's bodybuilding and all that cardio, low carbs etc was worth it just to stand on stage and be counted as a credible 202 competitor.
> 
> Neil has been phoning and I.M me on his Blackberry constantly giving me my meals and what I need to do. He has been incredible and the poor guy didn't get to sleep until 3am as he was buzzing!!!
> 
> I'll report back after the finals as now I have to eat steak, chips, coke, chocolate brownies and ice cream.....It's a fcukin hard life being a BBer!!!!!


I know it is late but wanted to congratulate you on your achievement, think you look brilliant 

You mention in this post you want to gain more chest thickness and quad sweep - may I ask how you plan to do this with which exercises?

Also any date on when the new DVD is out?


----------



## hilly

any updates james? whats current plan of attack are you just maintaining or have bumped cals up to try and grow a little between shows?


----------



## supercell

Dagman72 said:


> I know it is late but wanted to congratulate you on your achievement, think you look brilliant
> 
> You mention in this post you want to gain more chest thickness and quad sweep - may I ask how you plan to do this with which exercises?
> 
> Also any date on when the new DVD is out?


Thankyou, I was pleased with the look I brought but as I mentioned I need more size.

I am now following neil Y3T programme which has really given me something for me to sink my teeth into now and I feel strong and healthy.

Plus with my last prep I had some fairly serious personal problem leading into the show and I know I lost muscle. Expect at least 3-4lb heavier for my next one but with my trademark conditioning.

J


----------



## supercell

hilly said:


> any updates james? whats current plan of attack are you just maintaining or have bumped cals up to try and grow a little between shows?


Hi mate.

Well as I said above I am integrating Neils training philosophies into my game plan for the short off season. i am now around 10 weeks out but my conditioning is comparable with around 3-4 weeks out.

I am sitting nicely around 14st at the moment (so around 10lb up) but with my glutes still striated. I am eating around 4700cals a day and around 470g of carbs daily too, so I am certainly eating a lot of food and if anything my weight and bodyfat is coming down. My metabolism has gone crazy.

My legs were also a problem too for the Orlando show in that they didn't have the deep cuts they needed as I had at the UK's in 2008. Now however my legs are better than they were on show day so they will be ripped to shreds in 10 weeks.

I am really excited about the next couple of shows as I know I will be bringing a better package and hopefully that will be rewarded by the judges as they should see some good solid improvements in a short period of time.

J


----------



## Linny

supercell said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Well as I said above I am integrating Neils training philosophies into my game plan for the short off season. i am now around 10 weeks out but my conditioning is comparable with around 3-4 weeks out.
> 
> I am sitting nicely around 14st at the moment (so around 10lb up) but with my glutes still striated. I am eating around 4700cals a day and around 470g of carbs daily too, so I am certainly eating a lot of food and if anything my weight and bodyfat is coming down. My metabolism has gone crazy.
> 
> My legs were also a problem too for the Orlando show in that they didn't have the deep cuts they needed as I had at the UK's in 2008. Now however my legs are better than they were on show day so they will be ripped to shreds in 10 weeks.
> 
> I am really excited about the next couple of shows as I know I will be bringing a better package and hopefully that will be rewarded by the judges as they should see some good solid improvements in a short period of time.
> 
> J


 Fantastic news James :thumbup1: xx


----------



## hilly

supercell said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Well as I said above I am integrating Neils training philosophies into my game plan for the short off season. i am now around 10 weeks out but my conditioning is comparable with around 3-4 weeks out.
> 
> I am sitting nicely around 14st at the moment (so around 10lb up) but with my glutes still striated. I am eating around 4700cals a day and around 470g of carbs daily too, so I am certainly eating a lot of food and if anything my weight and bodyfat is coming down. My metabolism has gone crazy.
> 
> My legs were also a problem too for the Orlando show in that they didn't have the deep cuts they needed as I had at the UK's in 2008. Now however my legs are better than they were on show day so they will be ripped to shreds in 10 weeks.
> 
> I am really excited about the next couple of shows as I know I will be bringing a better package and hopefully that will be rewarded by the judges as they should see some good solid improvements in a short period of time.
> 
> J


sounds like things are going well james great stuff


----------



## strange_days

Really looking forward to seeing pics of the further conditioned package, is great news that you are going to your next shows even better than the last, you must feel really satisfied


----------



## supercell

strange_days said:


> Really looking forward to seeing pics of the further conditioned package, is great news that you are going to your next shows even better than the last, you must feel really satisfied


yes, everything is slotting into place nicely now. Injury free, eating well with a very focused and dedicated mindset!

J


----------



## Galtonator

sounds like all is well James great stuff


----------



## XJPX

how long will u be able to keep ur food where it is mate?....will it have to come down leading into the next show or will ur metabolism stay thru the roof all the way?....are u stil doing cardio at this stage too?


----------



## SALKev

Happy birthday :thumb:

Hope you enjoy your day as much as possible!


----------



## supercell

Started new thread guys below:-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/101099-supercells-road-olympia-202-showdown-connecticut-202-pro.html

J


----------



## nokz

hope your all coming to the ronnie coleman seminar in swansea see e bay for tickets


----------

